# India - Architecture and Nature



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple Tank, Bhoga Nandeeshwara temple, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mukteshwar Temple, Bhubaneshwar, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]*

The small 10th century Mukteswar Mandir is the Gem of Orissan architecture. The carvings of dwarfs are particularly striking. In front of the temple there is a beautiful arched architrave clearly showing a Buddhist influence. The walls are covered with figures of female warriors, erotic scenes, elephants, maidens and monkeys in various comic scenes.. The large green temple tank makes a perfect swimming pool .
The later Siddheswar Mandir is in the same compound. Although plainer than the Mukteswar, it has a fine Ganesh figure. 

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Debanjan [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

amazing pictures!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kumbalgarh Fort, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhootnath Temple in Badami , Karnataka
copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chittorgarh Fort, Rajasthan
Copyright Claude [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thirumalai Nayak Palace. Inner courtyard, Madurai,Tamil Nadu
Copyright 格調高 K.T.K. Tours @ [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nainital, Uttaranchal
Copyright Vijay [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Temple, Kolkata, West Bengal
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright picasaweb*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mandore Gardens, near Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright ayush [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tea Gardens at Munnar, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Valley of Flowers National Park, Uttaranchal
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kaveri river running through Hogenakkal., Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance to Chidambaram Temple, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shivpuri Chhattri,Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins at Warangal, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator map:


----------



## todmill (Apr 3, 2008)

*simply amazing*

dude amazing find. this makes me go see this amazing land.keep it up mate:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing areas! Great pics :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist Site at Sanchi, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Keshava Temple, Somnathpur, Karnataka 
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Picture: Temple Shikhara (Spire)*










*Copyright Norma [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Kumara [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kargil District, Ladakh, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright Himalayan [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^^ Wonderful.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nohkalikai Falls at Cherapunji, Meghalaya
Copyright Suzan [email protected] *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*An alleyway in the old city. 

Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Picture: A Haveli or traditional townhouse in Jaisalmer.
Havelis were usually built by rich merchants to display their wealth*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View of Inner Kailash from Kalpa Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View from Ooty, Tamil Nadu
Copyright aditi [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Palitana Jain Temples, Gujarat

The Palitana temples, are considered the most sacred pilgrimage place (tirtha) by the Jain community. There are a more than 1300 temples located on the Shatrunjaya hills, exquisitely carved in marble.
Copyright Sean & Connie @flickr *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pictures:*








*
Copyright [email protected]
*









*Copyright Amre [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice work mate!

Keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible :applause:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*On the walk from Sutol to Lata Copri, Garhwal Himalayas, Uttaranchal
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lake Pichola, Udaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright Zé [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a few Jain neighbours in India. Every Summer, they would go to Palitana. Now I know why!!! Beautiful pictures.

Thanks Marathaman!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vidhan Soudha (State Legislative Assembly) Building, Bangalore, Karnataka

It is an imposing building, constructed in a style sometimes described as 'Neo-Dravidian', and incorporates elements of Indo-Saracenic, Rajasthani Jharokha and Dravidian styles.

It was completed in 1956. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Picture:*









*Facade Detail
Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Great pictures..!! Btw can you fix the state for the above pic in bangalore.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

cncity said:


> Great pictures..!! Btw can you fix the state for the above pic in bangalore.


Oops...done!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Indraprastha Station, Delhi Metro, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A double-decker living root bridge, Cherapunji, Meghalaya
Copyright [email protected] *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vellore fort, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Location Map:


*Bonus Picture*










*Outer walls of the fort
[email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Elephants on the beach, Andaman & Nicobar Islands
http://tourism.andaman.nic.in/

Copyright Matthieu :: giik.net/[email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*'Suicide Point'. Palakkad, Kerala
Copyright shaji [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Silent Valley, Palakkad, Kerala
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Cathedral in Thiruvalla, Kerala incorporating the features of a traditional Hindu Temple, a Mosque and Church
Copyright Chippu [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Sun Temple, Modhera, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pictures:*

















*Copyright SHivas [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Murud-Janjira Sea Fort, Murud, Maharashtra

Murud-Janjira is the local name for a fort situated at the coastal village of Murud, in the Raigad district of Maharashtra, India. It is famous for being the only fort along India's western coast that remained undefeated despite Maratha, Dutch and English East India Company attacks.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shalimar Gardens, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]
*










*Copyright [email protected]
*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sunflower Fields, Karnataka 
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist Prayer Flags, Gongmaru La , Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Boathouse on the placid backwaters of Kumarakom, Kerala
Copyright Jeab [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tipu Sultan's Tomb, Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Tomb of Emperor Humayun (1570 AD). Nizamuddin East, New Delhi
Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some really stunning shots!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dakshineshwar Temple, Barrackpore, West Bengal (1850)
Copyright asis [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## axw11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome dude...keep it goin


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxmi Vilas Palace, Baroda, Gujarat.

This is the palace of Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad III, the ruler of the former Kingdom of Baroda.

Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## ajay_hk (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheers: Amazing pics Marathaman - thanks a million


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

---


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Baptist Church in Alichen, Nagaland
Copyright Nicole [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Palace Courtyard, Agra Fort, Agra, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 8, 2008)

wow great pics :applause:


----------



## tigerbc (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sun Temple*

Sun Temple, Konark, Orissa :guns1:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^^^Tigerbc, thanks for that, but I'd prefer if you would refrain from posting in this thread, since I am following a certain format.

I have already covered the Sun Temple in an earlier post.

Thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Thar Desert, Rajasthan
Copyright Marco di [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bir Singh Palace, Datia
Copyright [email protected]

Datia, 70 Km from Gwalior city was founded by the Bundela chief Raj Bir Singh Deo. Bir Singh supported Prince Salim (later Emperor Jahangir) when he rebelled against his father, the Mughal Emperor Akbar.
Erected on a rocky ridge, the Bir Singh Palace has five stories visible. There are many underground chambers excavated in the rock but they remain hidden from view.The main entrance is on the eastern side, while the south opens out to a lake, the Karna Sagar. What makes this palace special is that it is made entirely of stones and bricks with no use of wood and iron.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]@flickr*









*zameer [email protected]*









*Copyright Travels with a [email protected]*


----------



## Mr. Joe (Apr 8, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> *Bir Singh Palace, Datia, Madhya Pradesh *
> 
> Locator Map:
> 
> ...


majestic :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

STUNNING INDIA :cheers: :drool:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*City of Shimla, Capital of the state of Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected] *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected] *









*Copyright [email protected] *









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool Pictures there man...

Thanks


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

stunning.. I love the desert photo


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kudremukh National Park, Chikmaglur, Karnataka

The Kudremukh National Park is the largest declared Wildlife Protected Area (600 km²) of a tropical wet evergreen type of forest in the Western Ghats. The Western Ghats is one of the twenty five hot spots identified for bio-diversity conservation in the world. Kudremukh National Park comes under the Global Tiger Conservation Priority-I, under the format developed jointly by Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS) and World Wide Fund.

Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*










*Copyright [email protected] *


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*1000 Pillars Hall, Meenakshi Temple, Madurai, Tamil Nadu

The Meenakshi Sundareswarar Temple or Meenakshi Amman Temple (Tamil: மீனாக்ஷி அம்மன் கோவில்) is a historic Hindu temple located in the holy city of Madurai. It is dedicated to Lord Shiva and his consort, Goddess Parvati. The temple forms the heart and lifeline of the 2500 year old city of Madurai, home of the Tamil language.

The temple has a stunning architecture and it was a frontrunner in the election for the modern seven wonders of the world for its architectural importance. The complex houses 12 magnificent gopurams or towers that are elaborately sculptured and painted. The temple is a significant symbol for the Tamil people, and has been mentioned since antiquity in Tamil literature.

Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Massive Gates of Agra Fort, Agra, Uttar Pradesh

Agra Fort is a UNESCO World Heritage site located in Agra, India. The fort is also known as Lal Qila, Fort Rouge and Red Fort of Agra. It is about 2.5 km northwest of its much more famous sister monument, the Taj Mahal. The fort can be more accurately described as a walled palatial city.

Copyright Christopher [email protected] *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mysore Palace, Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

The Palace of Mysore is a palace situated in the city of Mysore, southern India. It was the official residence of the former royal family of Mysore, and also housed the durbar (ceremonial meeting hall of the royal court).

Mysore has a number of historic palaces, and is commonly described as the City of Palaces. However, the term "Palace of Mysore" specifically refers to one of these palaces, Amba Vilas. 

Copyright [email protected] *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Rahul [email protected] *









*Copyright Joël [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Terraced fields always make good pictures. These ones are at Rumtek, Sikkim

Sikkim (Nepali: सिक्किम) is a landlocked Indian state nestled in the Himalayas. The thumb-shaped state borders Nepal in the west, China to the north and east, and Bhutan in the southeast. It is an ancient land also known as 'Indrakil' or garden of Indra, the king-god of heaven, in Hindu religious texts.The predominant religions are Hinduism and Vajrayana Buddhism. Gangtok is the capital and largest town.

Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mullayanagiri, Karntaka
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*NH222 East from Ahmednagar, Maharashtra
Copyright Harshad [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bada Bagh Chhatries (cenotaphs), Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Bada Bagh (Big Garden) was started by Maharawal Jait Singh II between 1513 AD and 1528 AD and completed by his son Lunkaran, after his death. It is located on the Ramgarh Road, 5 kms north of Jaisalmer. The Bada Bagh complex consists of a tank, a dam, a garden and the Chhatries (cenotaphs) of the Bhatti dynasty. These memorials represent a combination of Paliwal, Mughal and Rajput styles of architecture.
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ed [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Akshardham, New Delhi
Copyright Crystal [email protected]

Akshardham is a Hindu temple complex in Delhi, India. It was consecrated in November 2005 by Pramukh Swami Maharaj, the spiritual leader of Swaminarayan sect and ceremoniously dedicated to the nation by the President of India, Abdul Kalam and the Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh.

The main building at the centre of the complex is a 141-foot-high monument to Bhagwan Swaminarayan. Designed according to ancient Vedic texts known as the Sthapatya-Shastra, it features a blend of architecutral styles from across India. 

The building itself is constructed entirely from Rajasthani pink sandstone and Italian Carrara marble, and features no steel or concrete. 
*

Locator Map:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Just so gorgeous, the variety is amazing. The whole idea of India is plurality, diversity, variety in all shapes and forms imo, and in greater multitudes and concentrations than anywhere in the world.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you *Marathaman*. Appreciate the effort you are putting in showcasing India in this thread. Keep it up.:applause:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lake Temple, Dungarpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The Lake Temple is part of the Udai Bilas Palace ,which dates from the mid-19th century, when Maharawal Udai Singh-II, a great patron of art and architecture, built a wing of bluish grey local stone "Pareva" overlooking the lake and the "Ek Thambia Mahal", featuring intricate sculptured pillars and panels, ornate balconies, balustrades, bracketed windows, arches and frieze of marble carvings, a veritable marvel of Rajput architecture.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic*










*Copyright Bahadur [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rankala Lake, Kolhapur, Maharashtra

This lake was constructed by Chhatrapatis of Kolhapur. It is surrounded by gardens and pathways. The beauty of the lake is enhanced by the historic Shalini Palace and an old temple. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A bend in the Teesta River, Jalpaiguri, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

The River Teesta (Nepali: टिस्ता खोला Tista Khola Bengali: তিস্তা নদী Tista Nodi), said to be the lifeline of the Indian state of Sikkim, flows for almost the entire length of the state, carving out verdant Himalayan temperate and tropical river valleys. The emerald coloured river then forms the border between Sikkim and West Bengal before joining the Brahmaputra as a tributary in Bangladesh.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pooram at Thrissur, Kerala
Copyright ezee [email protected]

Thrissur Pooram is the annual temple festival of the town of Thrissur in Kerala, India. It is one of the most colourful temple festivals of Kerala which attracts large masses of devotees and spectators from all parts of the State and even outside.

Thrissur Pooram is celebrated at the premises of the Vadakkunnathan Temple, situated on a hillock (Thekkinkadu maidan) right in the centre of the city, on the Pooram day in the month of Medom (April-May). Processions of richly caparisoned elephants accompanied by percussion ensembles from various neighbouring temples culminate at the Vadakumnathan temple. The most impressive processions are those from the Thiruvambadi Sri Krishna Temple and the Bhagavathi Temple at Paramekkavu. The celebrations which last for over 36 hours includes parasol displays and firework shows.

This festival was introduced by Sakthan Thampuran, the Maharaja of the erstwhile Cochin State in the late eighteenth century. Perhaps, there is no other festival in Kerala that draws such an unbelievable number of people to a single event. However Vadakkunnathan is a mere spectator at this festival, lending its premises and grounds for the great event. The pooram festival is also well known for the magnificent display of fireworks. Fire works start in the early hours and the dazzling display last three to four hours.

The Pooram Festival is celebrated by two rival groups representing the two divisions of Thrissur Paramekkavu and Thiruvambadi vying with each other in making the display of fireworks grander and more colourful. Each group is allowed to display a maximum of fifteen elephants and all efforts are made by each party to secure the best elephants in South India and the most artistic parasols, several kinds of which are raised on the elephants during the display. Commencing in the early hours of the morning, the celebrations last till the break of dawn, the next day.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*



















*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright Smevin [email protected]*










*Copyright anto [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mustard fields, somewhere in Orissa
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Baleshwar Temples, Champawat, Uttarakhand (10th cent.)*
Copyright Ajay [email protected]

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Barkot village, Uttarkashi, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A deer at Kanha National Park, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mariamman Temple Mandapam, Madurai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Kamala [email protected]

*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kohima War Cemetary, Kohima, Nagaland
Copyright [email protected]?


The cemetery lies on the slopes of Garrison Hill, in what was once the Deputy Commissioner's tennis court which was the scene of the Battle of the Tennis Court. The epitaph carved on the memorial of the 2nd British Division in the cemetery

“ When You Go Home, Tell Them Of Us And Say,
For Their Tomorrow, We Gave Our Today ”

has become world-famous as the Kohima Epitaph. The verse is attributed to John Maxwell Edmonds (1875 -1958), and is thought to have been inspired by the epitaph written by Simonides to honour the Greek who fell at the Battle of Thermopylae in 480 BC.

The Battle of Kohima (the "Stalingrad of the East") was the turning point of the Japanese U Go offensive into India in 1944 in World War II. It was fought from April 4 to June 22, 1944 around the town of Kohima in northeast India.

The battle took place in two stages. From April 3 to April 16, the Japanese attempted to capture Kohima ridge, a feature which dominated the road by which the major British and Indian troops at Imphal were supplied. By mid-April, the small British force at Kohima was relieved, and from April 18 to June 22, British and Indian reinforcements counter-attacked to drive the Japanese from the positions they had captured. The battle ended on June 22 when British and Indian troops from Kohima and Imphal met at Milestone 109, ending the siege of Imphal.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jahaz Mahal, Mandu, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Mandu, or Mandavgarh, is a ruined city in the Dhar district in the Malwa region of western Madhya Pradesh state, central India. In the 11th century, Mandu was the sub division of the Tarangagadh or Taranga kingdom . This fortress town on a rocky outcrop is celebrated for its fine architecture. *

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









Copyright Marianne [email protected]


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

WOW great pics:applause:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pushkar, Rajasthan

Pushkar (Hindi: पुष्कर) is a town in the state of Rajasthan in India. Pushkar means born due to a flower. In Hindu mythology it is said that the gods released a swan with a lotus in its beak and let it fall on earth where Brahma would perform a grand yagna. The place where the lotus fell was called Pushkar. It is situated at 14 Km North West from Ajmer and is one of the five sacred dhams (pilgrimage sites for devout Hindus.) It is often called "Tirth Raj" - the king of pilgrimage sites - and has in recent years become a popular destination for foreign tourists.

Pushkar lies on the shore of Pushkar Lake. It has five principal temples, many smaller temples and 52 ghats where pilgrims descend to the lake to bathe in the sacred waters. One of the primary temples is the 14th century temple dedicated to Brahma, the Hindu god of creation. Very few temples to Lord Brahma exist anywhere in the world. Other temples of Brahma include those at Besakih in Bali, Bithoor in Uttar Pradesh and Prambanan in Indonesia.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Ridge, Shimla, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright stuartie[email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hussainabad Clock Tower, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Captain [email protected]

Constructed in 1887, the Hussainabad Clock Tower is the tallest Clock Tower in India. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## phoenix90 (Aug 10, 2008)

directed by photoshop?


----------



## phoenix90 (Aug 10, 2008)

amazing!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bagmane Techpark, Bangalore, Karnataka
Copyright Mav [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hussain Sagar Lake, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kochi, Kerala
Copyright ezee [email protected]

Kochi (Malayalam: കൊച്ചി), formerly known as Cochin, is a city in the Indian state of Kerala. The city is one of the principal seaports of the country and is located in the district of Ernakulam, about 220 kilometres (137 mi) north of the state capital, Thiruvananthapuram. It has an estimated population of 600,000, with an extended metropolitan population of about 1.5 million, making it the largest urban agglomeration and the second largest city in Kerala after the capital.

Since 1102 CE, Kochi was the seat of the Kingdom of Cochin, a princely state which traces its lineage to the Kulasekhara empire. Heralded as the Queen of the Arabian Sea, Kochi was an important spice trading centre on the Arabian Sea coast from the 14th century onwards. Ancient travellers and tradesmen referred to Kochi in their writings, variously alluding to it as Cocym, Cochym, Cochin, and Cochi. Kochi was the first princely state to willingly join the Indian Union, when India gained independence in 1947.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright The Eye of [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Girnar Hills, Junagadh, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

Girnar (also known as "Girnar Hill") is a collection of mountains in the Junagadh District of Gujarat, India. The tallest of these rises to 945 meters (3600 feet), the highest peak in Gujarat. The five peaks of Girnar are topped by 866 intricately carved stone temples. A sturdy stone path — a pilgrimage route for both Hindus and Jains — climbs from peak to peak.

Every year, a race is held, running from the base of the mountain to the peak and back. The locals in nearby Junagadh insist that the fastest-ever time was 42.36 minutes. However, most people take 5-8 hours to climb the mountain.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*










*COpyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Dawson [email protected]*









*Copyright Ghostface [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

incredible :nuts:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

stunningly beautiful.Keep it up mate.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

amazing... thanks for sharing pics of places I will probably never get to visit.


----------



## Maripossa_Arquicolor (Jul 26, 2008)

Que increible Jodhpur, Rajasthan, muy buenas imagenes, lo que me encanta de la India es la simbiosis que existe entre la naturaleza y sus construcciones...realmente cautivante....

Saludos desde la veredita del Sur de America


----------



## Anita2008Beijing (Aug 10, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> *Girnar Hills, Junagadh, Gujarat
> Copyright [email protected]
> 
> Girnar (also known as "Girnar Hill") is a collection of mountains in the Junagadh District of Gujarat, India. The tallest of these rises to 945 meters (3600 feet), the highest peak in Gujarat. The five peaks of Girnar are topped by 866 intricately carved stone temples. A sturdy stone path — a pilgrimage route for both Hindus and Jains — climbs from peak to peak.
> ...


Stunning. Great picture.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rock Fort Temple, Trichy, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Rockfort or Ucchi Pillayar koil, is a combination of two famous 7th century Hindu temples, one dedicated to Lord Ganesh and the other dedicated to Lord Shiva, located a top of a small rock in Trichy, India. Geologically the 83m high rock is said to be one of the oldest in the world, dating over 3 billion years, and mythologically this rock is the place where Lord Ganesh ran from King Vibishana, after establishing the Ranganathaswamy deity in Srirangam. *

Locator Map:

*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright Melanie [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright Gary [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A highway in Rajasthan
Copyright Magdalena [email protected]

Rajasthan is mostly a desert/arid state, but the region around the Aravalli range turns lush green during the monsoon season, from around June to October.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Celebrating 61 Years of Freedom 

The Indian Peafowl, Pavo cristatus, also known as the Common Peafowl or the Blue Peafowl, is one of the species of bird in the genus Pavo of the Phasianidae family. The peacock is the national bird of India

Photo copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakshmi Narayan Temple, Orchha, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The Laxminarayan Temple was built circa a.d. 1622 by Vir Singh Deo, but soon fell into disrepair because of inadequate maintenance. Extensively renovated by Prithvi Singh in 1793, the temple has a rectangular plan with four multi-faced projecting bastions at its four corners. *

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright vishaka [email protected]*










*Copyright manon van der [email protected]*










*Copyright Anuradha [email protected]*










*Copyright manon van der [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chhota Imambara, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Chhota Imambara or Hussainabad Imambara is an imposing monument located in the city of Lucknow. Built by Muhammad Ali Shah, The third Nawab of Avadh in 1838, it was to serve as his own mausoleum. It is also known as the Palace of Lights because of its decorations during special festivals.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jog Falls, Shimoga, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Jog Falls (Kannada-ಜೋಗ ಜಲಪಾತ ), created by the Sharavathi River falling from a height of 253 meters (829 ft) is the highest plunge waterfall in India. Located in Shimoga District of Karnataka state, these segmented falls are a major tourist attraction. It is also called by alternative names of Gerusoppe falls, Gersoppa Falls and Jogada Gundi*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright Neha [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*St. Joseph's Cathedral, Imphal, Manipur
Copyright [email protected]

This is an excellent example of a blend between modern design and traditional Manipuri construction.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## colombian girl (Aug 6, 2008)

wow India is majestic!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Umiam Lake, Meghalaya
Copyright [email protected]

Umiam Lake is situated near the city of Shillong.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cherrapunjee Hills, Meghalaya
Copyright [email protected]

Cherrapunji (also spelled as Cherrapunjee), is situated in East Khasi Hills district in the Indian state of Meghalaya. It is credited as being the wettest place on Earth.

Cherrapunji's yearly rainfall average stands at 11,430 mm (450 in). This figure places it behind only nearby Mawsynram, Meghalaya, whose average is 11,873 mm (467 in) and Mount Waiʻaleʻale on the Hawaiian island of Kauaʻi, whose average is 11,684 mm (460 in). However, since Mawsynram does not have a meteorological office, the record still stands with Cherrapunji

Meghalaya is a small state in north-eastern India. The word "Meghalaya" literally means "The Abode of Clouds" in Sanskrit and other Indic languages. About one third of the state is forested. The Meghalaya subtropical forests ecoregion encompasses the state; its montane forests are distinct from the lowland tropical forests to the north and south. The forests of Meghalaya are notable for their biodiversity of mammals, birds, and plants.

Meghalaya is one of three states in India to have a Christian majority with 70.3% of the population practicing Christianity.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Munnar, Kerala
Copyright Mandava Harsha [email protected]

I have already covered Munnar in an earlier post. However, this photograph is too good to be ignored!*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thane, Maharashtra

Thane (Marathi / Konkani : ठाणे) (formerly Thana) is a city in Maharashtra, India, part of the Mumbai Conurbation, northeastern suburb of Mumbai at the head of the Thane Creek. It is the administrative headquarters of Thane District. The city has an area of 147 sq.km. It had a population of 1.26 million according to the 2001 census*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kusum Sarovar, Mathura, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright Vagabundo Sagrado*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vijay Vilas Palace, Mandvi, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright abhishek [email protected]*









*Copyright abhishek [email protected]*



















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sandakphu, West Bengal
Copyright Marc [email protected]

Sandakfu or Sandakphu (3636 m) is the highest peak in the state of West Bengal. It is situated at the edge of the Singalila National Park on the West Bengal - Sikkim border, and is the highest point of the Singalila Ridge. Sandakphu has a small village on the peak with a number of hostels. Sandakphu offers great views of Mt Kanchendzonga and Mt Everest.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kurukshetra, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]

Kurukshetra (Hindi: कुरुक्षेत्र) is a city in Indian state of Haryana. The name literally means "Land of the Kaurava" after the Kuru clan. It is supposed to be the site of the Kurukshetra war, described in the ancient epic, The Mahabharata. *

Locator Map:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

It's beautiful India! and mystic,misterious,extravagant.Here we know a little bit about it.
I liked temples and architecture in general, it's different very special.
Greetings from Chile!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village Huts in Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright Adam [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*ISKCON Temple, Bangalore, Karnataka*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jagat Shiromani Temple, Amber, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Jagat Shrimoni Temple was constructed by Shri Kankawatiji, Maharani of Maharaja Man Singh I, in the commemoration of her beloved son Maharaja Kumar Jagat Singhji in 1601*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Oleksandr Nechyporenko aka [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bangla Sahib Gurudwara, New Delhi (1783)
Copyright [email protected]*

*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright jas [email protected]*









*Copyright St. Lucifer*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice picture....


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

HomosexualSkyscraper said:


> my god, some amazing old architecture in india? is what you're posting very old? it would be nice if you included build dates in your posts.


Hi...I normally post the dates....wait I"ll just update.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chandra Taal (Lake of the Moon), Spiti, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Chandra Taal (meaning the Lake of the Moon) is situated at an altitude of about 4300 meters in the Himalayas. The name of the lake originates from its crescent shape. Situated in the Spiti district of Himachal Pradesh, Chandra Taal is a popular destination for trekkers and campers. The lake is accessible on foot only for few months in a year, May to August. During the day the lake appears prussian blue in color, and a greenish tinge appears towards the evening.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

HomosexualSkyscraper said:


> i had no idea india was so beautiful and has so many amazing architecture. put's china to shame. for some reason i just though india was slums and overcrowded and polluted earth with a few nice old building like taj mahal.
> i have to visit someday.


Well the cities are indeed very dirty and polluted. However, you can find many architectural gems if you care to dig around a bit.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hoshangabad, Madhya Pradesh*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*City of Kollam, Kerala
Copyright raj_nair81

Kollam (Malayalam:കൊല്ലം ) is a city and a municipal corporation in Kollam district in the Indian state of Kerala. The town is very famous for cashew processing and coir manufacturing. It is the southern gateway to the backwaters of Kerala, and thus, a prominent tourist destination.

During the rule of the Travancore kingdom in southern Kerala, Kollam was the focal point of trade. *

Locator Map:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Only if they think of building a good waterfront which will look nice in the nights as well with lights... it would be beautiful!!!

awesome picture!!

:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanumalayan temple, Suchindram, Tamil Nadu

The Thanumalayan Temple is of importance to Shaivaite and Vaishnavite Sects of Hinduism.

The place got the name of Suchindrum, according to Talapurana. Hindu Mythological legend has it that king of devas, Indra got relieved of a curse at the place of the main linga in the temple. The term "Suchi" in Suchindrum is believed to have derived from the Sanskrit meaning that stands for "purify".Accordingly Lord Indra is supposed to visit the temple for performing "Ardhajama Pooja" or prayer.

The temple is an architectural marvel known for its quality of workmanship in stone. The musical pillars carved out of single stone and which stands at 18 feet is an architectural delight. There are 7 musical pillars in the Alangara Mandapam each cut out of single rock, which emit the sounds of various musical instruments when struck. There are 1035 pillars with carvings in the dancing hall.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nakki Lake, Mount Abu, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright insane [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramappa Temple, Warangal, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright pangalactic [email protected]

Ramappa Temple also known as the Ramalingeswara temple, is located 77 km from Warangal, the ancient capital of the Kakatiya dynasty. An inscription in the temple dates it to the year 1213 and said to have been built by a General Recherla Rudra, during the period of the Kakatiya ruler Ganapati Deva.
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright pangalactic [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thiruvalangadu Temple, Tiruvallur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Velachery [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hindu and Buddhist temples in Mandi, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temples at Muktagiri, Madhya Pradesh (14th Century)
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Digamber Jain Temple, Sanganer, Rajasthan 
Copyright [email protected]

These temples were built around the 10th century AD. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A rather steep climb in Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:

*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright a_homer*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ganges river near Rishkesh, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bandra Kurla Complex, Mumbai
Copyright Velachery [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Yasir [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khajjiar, Himachal Pradesh

Khajjiar is a small hill station in Chamba District. It sits on a small plateau with a small stream-fed lake in the middle that has been covered over with weeds. The hill station is surrounded by green meadows and dense forests. It is about 6500 ft. (1981m) above sea level in the foothills of the Dhauladhar ranges of the Western Himalayas. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*West Kameng, Arunachal Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alsisar Haveli, Alsisar, Rajasthan

A traditional Rajput mansion, now converted into a heritage hotel.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kolkata on the Hooghly river, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great compilation mate. Keep up the good work


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Gondal, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nasiyan Jain Temple, Ajmer, Rajasthan

Dedicated to the first Jain Tirthankara Rishabdeoji, the Nasiyan Jain Temple has a museum of considerable size that displays objects related to Jain beliefs and mythology.*

Locator Map:


*Locator Map:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Infosys Campus, Mysore, Karnataka
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Junagarh Fort, Bikaner, Rajasthan
Copyright Abhishek [email protected]

Junagarh Fort is an impressive fort with 37 bastions, a moat and two entrances that was never conquered. Within Junagarh there are 37 palaces, private temples and pavilions constructed between 1588 and 1593 by Raja Rai Singh, a general in the army for the Mughal emperor Akbar.

The main entrance to Junagarh Fort is through Suraj Pol or the Sun Gate, which takes visitors past the hand prints of 59 wives who performed sati upon hearing of the death of their husbands. The palaces feature courtyards, projecting balconies, lattice screens, oriel windows, kiosks and towers.

The interior of Anup Mahal is the most lavish with painted marble columns, lacquer work and inlaid mirrors. The Phool Mahal, or Flower Palace as it also known, has carved marble panels and decorative paintings. Chandra Mahal is not so lovely but has been maintained for prayer and meditation.

The museum at Durbar Hall within the palace of Maharaja Ganga Singh has fascinating displays of costumes, jewelry and other everyday items from the maharajas and their subjects.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*













































*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Luca [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*



























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## ajay_hk (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! Awesome collections. Keep up the good work mate! Kudos!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Church of Our Lady, Panaji, Goa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Some awesome pictures there,.

Keep it up Marathaman!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhojeshwar Temple, Bhojpur, Madhya Pradesh

Founded by the legendary Parmar King of Dhar, Raja Bhoj (1010-1053), and named after him, Bhojpur, 28 km from Bhopal, is renowned for the remains of its magnificent Shiva temple and Cyclopean dam.

The temple was never completed and the earthen ramp used to raise it to dome-level still stands. Had it been completed, it would have had very few rivals. 
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pagal Baba Temple, Vrindavan, Mathura, Uttar Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^ 

Been there couple of years back... 

Photography is a real art man. Makes an ordinary picture look so good...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Virupaksha Temple, Hampi, Karnataka
Copright [email protected]

Virupaksha Temple is located in Hampi 350 km from Bangalore, in the state of Karnataka in southern India.

Hampi sits on the banks of the Tungabhadra River in the ruins of the ancient city of Vijayanagar, capital of the Vijayanagara empire. Virupaksha Temple is the main center of pilgrimage at Hampi and has been considered the most sacred over the centuries. It is fully intact among the surrounding ruins and is still used in worship. The temple is dedicated to Shiva, known here as Virupaksha, as the consort of the local goddess Pampa who is associated with the Tungabhadra River.

Historically this temple has an uninterrupted history from about the 7th century. The Virupaksha-Pampa sanctuary existed well before the the Vijayanagara capital was located here. Inscriptions referring to Shiva date back to the 9th and 10th centuries. What started as a small shrine grew into a large complex under the Vijayanagara rulers. Evidence indicates there were additions made to the temple in late Chalukyan and Hoysala periods but most of the temple buildings are attributed to the Vijayanagar period.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudongmar Lake, Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]

Gurudongmar Lake (also known as Gurudogmar Lake) is one of the highest lakes in the world located at an altitude of 17,100 feet (5,148 m). It lies on the North side of the Khangchengyao Range in a high plateau area contiguous to the Tibetan Plateau. The stream emerging from the lake is one of the source-streams of the Tista River.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rice fields in Sikkim
Copyright Grete [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Druk Sangak Choling Gompa (Buddhist Monastery), Darjeeling, West Bengal
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Rajkot, Gujarat
*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sila Devi Temple, Manali, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Simply [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*State Vidhan Sabha (Legislative Assembly) Building, Jaipur, Rajasthan

Rajasthan Legislative Assembly is one of the most modern legislature complexes in India. Situated in a sprawling 16.96 acres campus - in Jyoti Nagar, Jaipur. Work on this Project commenced in November 1994 and completed in March 2001.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Stakna Gompa, Leh, Ladakh
Copyright Pink [email protected]

Stakna Gompa of Ladakh is situated on the right bank of the Indus River, at a distance of approximately 25 km from the town of Leh. The name, 'Stakna' literally means 'tiger's nose'. The monastery was so named because it was built on a hill, which is shaped just like a tiger's nose. Stakna Monastery of Leh Ladakh owes its inception to Chosje Jamyang Palkar, the great scholar saint of Bhutan. It formed a part of the many religious estates offered by the Dharmaraja Jamyang Namgial to the saint, around 1580 AD.

The central image inside the monastery is that of the sacred Arya Avalokitesvara from Kamrup (Assam). Stakna belongs to the Dugpa order and serves as the residence of approximately 30 monks. The successive reincarnations of the Stakna Tulku continue to serve as the incumbents of the monastery, preserving the teachings of the Dugpa order. Stakna Gompa also has a number of monasteries attached to it, namely Mud and Kharu and those of Stakrimo, Bardan and Sani in Zanskar. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Isa Khan Tomb Enclosure, Delhi, 1547 A.D.

Isa Khan Niyazi was a noble in the court of Sher Shah Suri.
This enclosure included his tomb and a mosque, both built during his lifetime.
The octagonal tomb, pre-dating Humayun;s Tomb by only 20 years, has striking ornamentation in the form of canopies, glazed tiles and lattice screens.
Along the western side of the enclosure, the three - way - wide mosque has grand red sandstone central bay and striking mihrabs.
Until the early 20th century, an entire village had been settled in the enclosure. 
*

*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Himayunn [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Salar Jung Museum, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh

The Salarjung Museum is the third largest museum in India housing the biggest one-man collections of antiques in the world. It is well known throughout India for its prized collections belonging to different civilizations dating back to the 1st century. Nawab Mir Yousuf Ali Khan Salar Jung III (1889-1949), former Prime Minister of the seventh Nizam of Hyderabad, spent a substantial amount of his income over thirty five years to make this priceless collection, his life's passion. The collections left behind in his ancestral palace, 'Diwan Deodi' were formerly exhibited there as a private museum which was inaugurated by Jawaharlal Nehru in 1951.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lalgarh Palace, Bikaner, Rajasthan
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Our lady of Good Health, (ஆரோக்கிய மாதா Arokia Matha in Tamil) popularly called "Our Lady of Vailankanni" is attributed to Mary, mother of Jesus in the small town of Velankanni, Tamil Nadu. A Basilica attributed to both Portuguese and Indians stands in and around the sites of three apparitions. The iconic depiction of Our Lady of Good Health is also unique since it is only two of only icons where Mother Mary is shown wearing a sari (the only other is said to have been buried by Aurangzeb).
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhongir Fort, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Joe [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Dr Vivek [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Palm trees at sunset, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Fields in Ladakh
Copyright William [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kumarakom, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Jamnagar, Gujarat
Copyright isn't she [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

I love those Temple's ,long may you're posts continue


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Trimbakeshwar, Nashik, Maharashtra

Trimbakeshwar or Tryambakeshwar or Trambakeshwar is an ancient Hindu temple in the town of Trimbak, in the Nashik District of Maharashtra, India, 28 km from the city of Nashik. It is dedicated to Lord Shiva and is one of the twelve Jyotirlingaas.

It is located at the source of the Godavari River, the longest river in peninsular India.

The Nagara style of architecture is what typifies this temple made of black stone. It is enclosed in a spacious courtyard and the sanctum (internally a square and externally a stellar structure) houses a small Shivalingam - Tryambaka. The sanctum is crowned with a graceful tower ,a giant amalaka and a golden kalasha. In front of the garbagriha and the antarala is a mandap with doors on all four sides. Three out of the four doorways are covered with porches, and the openings of these porches are ornamented with pillars and arches. The roof of the mandapam is formed by curvilinear slabs rising in steps. The entire structure is ornamented with sculptural work featuring running scrolls, floral designs, figures of gods, yakshas, humans and animals.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Vivekanand [email protected]*









*Copyright Akshay Bihari [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The White Mosque, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Zanskar, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan temple, Sarangpur, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shalini Palace, Kolhapur, Maharashtra*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bettarayaswamy Temple, Denkanikottai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Subash [email protected]

Denkanikottai or Denkanikotta is a panchayat town in Krishnagiri district in the state of Tamil Nadu, India. It is also called as Thenkanikotai (தேன்கனிகோட்டை) in Tamil. It is an agrarian economy depending on the agricultural output of surrounding villages in its taluk. Vettarayan Swamy Temple (Bettaraya Swamy Temple in Kannada) and Holy Dharga are popular sacred shrines in Denkanikottai.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View from Prabalgad Fort, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*66ft high Buddha Statue, Bodh Gaya, Bihar
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pic:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Srivilliputhur Andal koil, Srivilliputtur , Tamil Nadu (788 AD)
Copyright [email protected]

Srivilliputtur Divya Desam is a popular Hindu temple and one of the 108 Divya Desams, the most important abodes of Lord Vishnu and is the birthplace of two of the most important Alvars (saints) in the Vaishnavite tradition, Periyazhvar and Andal. The temple is located in the town of Srivilliputtur, about 74 km from Madurai, India. It is significant that the temple tower is used in the Tamilnadu government's official seal.
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*










*Copyright f/[email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Meera Temple, Chittorgarh, Rajasthan
Copyright Mark [email protected]*

Locator Map:

*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Auli, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]

Auli is a recently developed winter ski resort, in Chamoli district of Uttarakhand. Even in the summer months is a major tourist attraction for its panoramic views and its green meadows.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright ferry'[email protected]*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^

Nothing less than Europe!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Karla Caves, Karli, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Karla Caves, an example of Indian rock-cut architecture, is a complex of cave shrines built by Buddhist monks around 3rd to 2nd century B.C. It is located in Karli near Lonavala, a hill station, in the western state of Maharashtra between the cities of Mumbai and Pune in India. It is on a major trade route that runs from the Arabian Sea eastward, into the Deccan.

The large Karla caves were excavated by hewing out the rock. Great windows light the interiors. The main cave has a magnificent Chaitya with huge pillars and intricately carved reliefs dating back to the 1st century B.C. There are well carved sculptures of both males and females, as well as animals, including lions and elephants, a testimony to the skill of the artisan builders. Within the complex are a great many other magnificently carved prayer halls or chaityas as well as viharas or dwelling places for the monks. A feature of these caves is their arched entrances and vaulted interiors. Built in the time of the Theravada Buddhists, these caves do not actually show the image of Buddha.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Muthappan Temple, Kannur District, Kerala
Copyright [email protected] *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Jikesh [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Melkote, Karnataka
Copyright Suhas [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright sanju [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kedarnath town, Uttaranchal
Copyright rolling [email protected]

The temple was covered here*

Locator Map:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

I think re-painting all these houses will give the best picture ever!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kochi Port Trust Building, Cochin, Kerala

A blend between traditional and modern architecture.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Sergio [email protected]*


----------



## sukoon_s (Oct 6, 2008)

excellent pics.keep posting.thanks


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Haridwar, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

The nature looks like Iran a little bit just amazing I wish I could visit


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Taranga, Gujarat

Taranga (Taranga Tirtha) is a Shvetambar Jain temple and pilgrimage center, in Mehsana district, Gujarat, India. It was constructed in 1121 by the Solanki dynasty king Kumarpal, advised by his teacher Acharya Hemachandra. The compound consists of 14 temples in all, five of which are from the Digambar sect.*


Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*St. Johns College, Agra, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This Indo-Saracenic building was completed in 1850. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Temple, Jaipur, Rajasthan
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of a medieval temple, Morena, Madhya Pradesh. The temple dates from the Tomar dynasty (14th-15th cent. AD)
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Deoria Tal, Garhwal Himalayas, Uttarkhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Taran Tarn Sahib, Taran Tarn, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

India is very beautiful!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mandore Gardens, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Covered earlier here

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shivpuri Temple, Bundelkhand, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Matheran, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vaneeswarar Temple, Alwarkurichi, Tirunelveli, Tamil Nadu 
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Aah, you're back. Good.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A mosque at Kovalam beach, Kerala
Copyright Anupam [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhakti Mandir, Mangarh, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


















*Copyright *


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Punya Dham, Kondhwa, Pune, Maharashtra
Copyright Pramod [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dwarka, Delhi 
Copyright [email protected]

Dwarka is a sub city, located in the South West Delhi district of National Capital Territory of Delhi.
It is being developed under the 'Urban Expansion Projects' of the Delhi Development Authority. It is the largest residential Area in Asia. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*An abandoned temple on the banks of the Narmada, Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chennai Egmore Railway Station, Chennai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Kunal [email protected]

Chennai Egmore station acts as the arrival and departure point for trains connecting Chennai and southern, central Tamil Nadu and Kerala.This is one of the two main railway terminals in the city along with Chennai Central.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## PlaneMad (Apr 10, 2005)

Brilliant work Marathaman. And its great to see my locator maps being put to good use. keep up the good work


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

PlaneMad said:


> Brilliant work Marathaman. And its great to see my locator maps being put to good use. keep up the good work


Oh, you're guy who made these maps on wiki? :cheers:


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics...kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxminath Temple, Bikaner, Rajasthan
Copyright Dr. [email protected]

Lakshminath was the patron god of the Bikaner rulers. The temple was built in the 16th century and regularly attracted royal processions during major religious festivals.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*View from the temple
Copyright Dr. [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]@flickr*









*Copyright Redstone [email protected]*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

india is just impressive.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Incredible, unmatchable India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thread will be back in 2 weeks guys - till then, feel free to enjoy the collection


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ambaji Temple, Ambaji, Gujarat
Copyright Arya [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance to the Shri Subramanyaswamy Temple, Chembur, Mumbai
Copyright Vasant [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Venkataramana Temple, Gingee, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This large well-planned temple complex, now abandoned and dilapidated, is at the south-east side of the outer fort at Gingee. Most of the temple, except perhaps a small Chola core, was built by Muthiah Nayaka in the mid-16th century. Tall swing pavilions stand outside the compund walls, each with multiple brick towers. *

Locator Map:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing looking nation - so huge, diverse and beautiful! :happy:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Landscape in Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khusro Bagh, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Khusro Bagh is a large walled garden, close to the Allahabad Junction Station, surrounding the tombs of Khusraw (died 1622), eldest son of emperor Jahangir, Shah Begum, Khusraw's mother (died 1604), a Rajput princess and Jahangir's first wife, and that Princess Sultan Nithar Begam (died c.1624), Khusraw's sister.

The three sandstone mausoleums within this walled garden, present an exquisite example of Mughal architecture. The design of its main entrance, the surrounding gardens, and the three-tier tomb of Sultan Begum, who died in 1604, has been attributed to Aqa Reza, Jahangir’s principal court artist.

The tomb of Khusrau, who was first imprisoned within the garden, after he rebelled against Jahangir, in 1606, and later killed in 1622 at the order of Prince Khurram, who was later known as Shah Jahan. His tomb was completed in 1622, while that Khusru's sister, Nithar Begam, which lies in the middle of the two, was made at her instructions, 1624-25, it however remained empty.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rumtek Monastery, Gangtok, Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]

Rumtek (Tibetan: རུམ་ཐེག་དགོན་པ་), also called the Dharmachakra Centre, is a Tibetan Buddhist monastery located in the Indian state of Sikkim near the capital Gangtok. Originally built by the 9th Karmapa Wangchuk Dorje in 16th century, Rumtek served as the main seat of the Karma Kagyu lineage in Sikkim for some time. But when the 16th Karmapa arrived in Sikkim in 1959, after fleeing Tibet, the monastery was in ruins. Despite being offered other sites, the Karmapa decided to rebuild Rumtek. To him, the site possessed many auspicious qualities and was surrounded by the most favorable attributes. For example, flowing streams, mountains behind, a snow range in front, and a river below. With the generosity and help of the Sikkim royal family and the Indian government, it has been built by the 16th Karmapa as his main seat in exile. *

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Shayon [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kharghar, Navi Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wild elephants at Valparai, Tamil Nadu

Valparai (வால்பாறை in Tamil) is a Municipality in Coimbatore district of Tamil Nadu. Valparai is located 3,500 feet above sea level on the Anamalai Hill Range of the Western Ghats.

Though popularly known as Cherrapunji of South India, Valparai remains somewhat untouched. Owned mostly by private tea companies, a large part of the area is out of bounds for tourists. The Govt. of Tamil Nadu with the assistance of the Govt. of India has taken initiatives to promote tourism and develop infrastructure such as hotels, amusement parks etc to attract visitors*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lord Shiva statue, Chattarpur Temple Compex, New Delhi
Copyright Stephen J [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Scenery at Siliguri, West Bengal 
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Mehsana, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Great photos!

Truly INCREDIBLE India :cheers:!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Laxminarayan Mahamaya Temple, Ankola, Karnataka
Copyright Pankaj and Alpana [email protected]

Ankola ( Kannada: ಅಂಕೋಲಾ) which is a Taluk (an administrative subdivision) is in Uttara Kannada district of Karnataka state, India. A small town by any standard surrounded by numerous temples. The main language spoken here is Kannada, and a dialect of Konkani that is unique to Uttara Kannada. Ankola is famous for its native breed of mango called ishaad.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Spituk Monastery, Leh, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

Spituk Gompa of Ladakh dates back to the 11th century. It owes its inception to Od-de, the elder brother of Lha Lama Changchub Od. 

The Dukhang (main temple) also has a high throne at its far end, reserved for the Dalai Lama. The door beside this central throne leads to dark old chapel. The central images inside the chapel are those of Tsong-kha-pa, his two chief disciples and of the Buddha. Spituk Gompa also plays the host to the Gustor Festival, held every year. The festival takes place from the 27th to 29th day in the eleventh month of the Tibetan calendar. A sacred dance also forms a part of the celebrations. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kalpa at night, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Ran [email protected]

Covered earlier here*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright Dr.Hemant [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool.

LS.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Infosys Campus, Pune, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:
]

*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Choti Dargah, Maner, Bihar
Copyright [email protected]

Makhdoom Shah Daulat died in 1608, and his mausoleum was built by Ibrahim Khan Kankar, Governor of Bihar, and completed in 1616, it is still known as an excellent example of Mughal architecture. Like several other shrines of Sufi saints, Hazarat Makhdoom Yahya Maneri is revered both by Muslims as well as by Hindus.
*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Neemrana Fort, Alwar, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Cools [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Narasimha Swamy temple, Mangalagiri, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:

*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aradhna Dham, Jamnagar, Gujarat
Copyright Abhisek [email protected] *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gajner Palace, Bikaner, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The Gajner Palace was built by Maharaja Ganga Singh of Bikaner. Close to it is a lake and wooded area that attracts lots of migratory birds during winter. The surrounding area of the Gajner Palace Hotel is now a preserved sanctuary and so one can see Nilgai, Chinkara and Black Buck freely moving around the area, adding to the beauty of the whole landscape.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright William [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Prof. [email protected]*









*Copyright lionel [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khurshid Zadi's Tomb, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh (circa 1815)
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dense forests at Auli, Uttarakhand
Copyright Himalayan [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Little Andaman Island, Andaman & Nicobar
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Agatti Island, Lakshadweep
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aerial View of Andaman Islands, Andaman & Nicobar
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Simandhar Swami Jain Temple, Mehsana, Gujarat
Copyright Harshit [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vedagiriswarar temple, popularly known as Kazhugu koil (Eagle temple), Thirukazhukundram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Palm Beach Road, Navi Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Palayam Mosque, Trivandrum, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

A view of the mosque at Palayam, Trivandrum, Kerala, India as seen from the Police Stadium grounds. The Martyrs Column that honours those who sacrificed their lives during India's freedom struggle is on the left.
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Samode Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright juan carlos [email protected]

Samode Palace was initially built in the sixteenth century as a Rajput fort, but in early 19th century, under the nobleman Rawal Berisal, it was converted from a fort into an exquisitely designed palace in Rajput architectural style. Rawal Berisal, during this time also served as the Chief Minister of Rajasthan and exercised full powers. He was signatory, on behalf of the Maharaja of Jaipur, to the treaty signed in 1818 with the British East India Company, which gave it the status of a protectorate to Jaipur. Rawal Sheo Singh, descendent of Rawal Berisal, who was the Prime Minister of Jaipur state for several years, during the middle of the 19th century, further expanded the Palace by adding the Darbar Hall with a gallery and the Sheesh Mahal or the hall of mirrors.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Trimurthi Temple at Gedi, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Biggest Santa Claus Sand Art in the world, done by Sudarsan Pattanaik at Puri sea beach. 25.12.2007. Orissa. 
Copyright Naba [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Noadihing River, Namdapha National Park

Namdapha National Park is the largest national park in India.It is located on the banks of the Brahmaputra River close to Miao in the Changlang District of Arunachal Pradesh . It is close to the borders between India and Myanmar. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maheshwar, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chitrakuta, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright No destination in [email protected]

Chitrakuta (Sanskrit: चित्रकूट)is a town and a nagar panchayat in Satna district in the state of Madhya Pradesh. It is a town of religious, cultural, historical and archaeological importance, situated in the Bundelkhand region, bordering Chitrakoot district in Uttar Pradesh. Chitrakoot Dham (Karwi) is a nearby town. It is known for a number of temples and sites mentioned in Hindu mythology.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shillong, Meghalaya
Copyright [email protected]

Shillong (Khasi Shillong) (Hindi: शिलांग, Bengali: শিলং) is the capital of Meghalaya, one of the smallest states in India. It is also the district headquarters of the East Khasi Hills District and is situated at an average altitude of 4,908 ft (1,496 m) above sea level, with the highest point being "lum shyllong" at 1965 m. The city has a population of approximately 260,000 according to the 2001 census.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Jhalawar, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright CJ [email protected]*









*Copyright CJ [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shwetambar Jain Temple, Kolanpak (Kulpak), Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This temple is more than 2500 years old. It was under renovation for over 20 years, and was finally opened on December 8th 2008, among celebrations. Over 20.000 Jain pilgrims attended the opening ceremony that lasted for 6 days. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Surya Mandir (Sun Temple), Jhalrapatan, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright CJ [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chitkul Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jama Masjid, Delhi
Copyright Rohit [email protected]

The Masjid-i-Jahan Numa (Urdu: مسجد جھان نمہ), commonly known as the Jama Masjid of Delhi, is the principal mosque of Old Delhi in India and the largest mosque in Asia-Pacific. Commissioned by the Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan, builder of the Taj Mahal, and completed in the year 1656 AD, it is one of the largest and best-known mosques in India. It is also at the beginning of a very busy and popular street/center in Old Delhi, Chandni Chowk. Masjid-i-Jahan Numa means "the mosque commanding a view of the world", and the name Jama Masjid is a reference to the weekly congregation observed on Friday (the yaum al-jum`a) at the mosque. The courtyard of the mosque can hold up to twenty-five thousand worshippers. The mosque also houses several relics in a closet in the north gate, including a copy of the Qur'an written on deer skin.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Religions of [email protected]*









*Copyright Redstone [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Siang River, Upper Siang District, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have enough words to say how beautiful India is!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

test post


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

---


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*ISKCON Temple, Vrindavan, Mathura, Uttar Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple on Mount Abu, Sirohi, Rajasthan
Copyright insane [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Itanagar, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Itanagar (Hindi: ईटानगर) is the capital of the Indian state of Arunachal Pradesh. Itanagar is situated at the foothills of Himalayas. It comes administratively under Papum Pare district.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Haridwar, Uttarakhand

Covered earlier here*

Locator Map:


----------



## ullasavadan (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Marathaman,

The pics and the thread is great. Can I upload one photo? It looks appropriate in this thread.

Cheers,
Ullasa Vadan


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

ullasavadan said:


> Hey Marathaman,
> 
> The pics and the thread is great. Can I upload one photo? It looks appropriate in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi
Please feel free to post, but just make sure the place/picture hasn't been covered before in this thread. Also, please follow the format and picture size (1024px).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

kolkatausa said:


> SAI Baba you are a doing a wonderful job. But wasn't this thread in the International section? How did it end up here?


The mods disapproved of the maps being used.


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

nice work Marathaman. Some great pics and I am glad you are painstakingly covering each district :cheers:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

One of the best threads I have ever seen on India - and ive seen a lot.

Great work Marathaman - you deserve recognition.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Bharuch, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhiradishwara Temple, Tanjore, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Dharanendra [email protected]

The Brihadishwara Temple (Tamil: பெருவுடையார் கோவில்), also known as Rajarajeswaram, at Thanjavur is a brilliant example of the major heights achieved by Cholas in temple architecture. It is a tribute and a reflection of the power of its patron RajaRaja Chola I. It remains as one of the greatest glories of Indian architecture. The temple is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site "Great Living Chola Temples".*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright jyoti [email protected]
*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Kals Pics @flickr*









*Copyright [ -- Virtually There -- ]@flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tea gardens in Assam
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:




*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Champhai Valley, Mizoram
Copyright Pink [email protected]

Champhai boasts a fabulous view of the Myanmar hills. It covers an area of 3,198 sq km and has a population of 101,400. This frontier district has a special place in the history of the tiny north-eastern state and its people. Major towns are Ngopa, Khawhai and Khawzawl. It is a fast developing venue on the Indo-Myanmar border.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dzukou Valley, Senapati Distt., Manipur
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxmi Vilas Palace, Bharatpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kollur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kushinagar, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Augusto, el budista mala [email protected]

Kushinagar, Kusinagar or Kusinara is a town and a nagar panchayat in the state of Uttar Pradesh. It is an important Buddhist pilgrimage site, where Gautama Buddha died.

In ancient times, it was known as Kushavati (Jatakas). It finds mention in epic Ramayana as the city of Kusa the son of Rama, the famous king of Ayodhya. Kushinagar was a celebrated center of the Malla kingdom of ancient India. Later, it would be known as Kushinara, one of the most important four holy sites for Buddhists. At this location, near the Hiranyavati River, Gautama Buddha attained Parinirvana (or 'Final Nirvana') after falling ill from eating a meal of a species of mushroom which translates as "pig's delight".

Many of the ruined stupas and viharas here date back to 3rd century BCE - 5th century CE when prosperity was at its peak. The Mauryan emperor Ashoka is known to have contributed to significant construction at this site.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Moti Bagh Palace, Patiala, Punjab
Copyright Rohit [email protected]

Moti Palace is a residential complex on outskirts of Patiala, and was built as one of the largest residences in the world.

The old quarters were build in 1840s by Maharaja of Patiala, and was expanded in 1920s. It currently houses a museum, a stuffed animal gallery, and North Zone Cultural Centre.

The old Moti Palace has since been converted into a museum, while the adjoining new Moti Palace houses National Institute of Sports, or NIS Patiala.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Sankri, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected] *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sila Samundar Glacier, Uttarkashi, Uttarakhand*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Basgo, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

Basgo is a historical town situated on the bank of the Indus river in Ladakh. It is known for its gompas and ruined castle.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Pavapuri, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Mt. Abu, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Terracotta Temples, Bishnupur, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

The outstanding terracotta temples of Bishnupur were built between the 17th and 18th centuries, by the Malla rulers. Regarded as one of the finest specimen of the classical style of Bengal architecture, these temples are mainly situated in the now ruined fort area and its neighbourhood. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cooch Behar Palace, Cooch Behar, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

Cooch Behar Palace, also called the Victor Jubilee Palace, is a landmark in Cooch Behar city. It was designed on the model of Buckingham Palace in London in 1887, during the reign of Maharaja Nripendra Narayan.

The Cooch Behar Palace, is protected by the Archaeological Survey of India. It is a brick-built double-storey structure in the classical Western style covering an area of 51,309 square feet.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Great Stupa at Sanchi, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Vinod [email protected]

The 'Great Stupa' at Sanchi was originally commissioned by the emperor Ashoka the Great in the third century BCE. Its nucleus was a simple hemispherical brick structure built over the relics of the Buddha. It was crowned by the chatra, a parasol-like structure symbolising high rank, which was intended to honour and shelter the relics.

Today, around fifty monuments remain on the hill of Sanchi, including three stupas and several temples. The monuments have been listed among the UNESCO World Heritage Sites since 1989.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Maurisio [email protected]*









*Copyright A Girl Called [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Vinod [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Sanchi during its heyday*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Barahipani Water Fall,Shimilipal National Park, Mayurbhanj, Orissa

Simlipal National Park is a national park and a Tiger Reserve situated in the Mayurbhanj district. The park is famous for its tigers, leopards and elephants, hill maynah and orchids.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Rayagada, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dewa Sharif Dargah, Barabanki, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Dewa Sharif is a pilgrimage town. This pilgrimage site has a special place in the history of Awadh because of its efforts towards secularism in an otherwise communally volatile province. The place is renowned as the birthplace of Hajji Waris Ali Shah who was to influence the lives of many generations of people with his message of universal love for humanity. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bamnoli, Satara, Maharashtra
Copyright Pushkar R [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village near Panchgani, Maharashtra
Copyright Harshit [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amriteshwara Temple, Annigeri, Dharwad, Karnataka

The Amruteshwara Temple was built in the Dharwad District in 1050 CE with dravida articulation, and was the first temple made of soapstone.

The large and black stone Amruteshwar Temple is in the Kalyani Chalukyas style. The temple has a roof supported by 76 pillars and carvings of mythological figures on its walls.
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chaturmukha Jain Temple, Karkala, Udupi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Chaturmukha Basadi is a famous Jain temple, situated on a rocky hill at Karkala in Udupi District of Karnataka. Consecrated by Vir Pandya deva, the king of Bairarava family in 1432, the basadi was completed in 1586. It is built in the form of a square mandapa or hall, with a lofty doorway and pillared portico on each of its four sides. Since four identical doorways in four directions lead to the Garbhagriha, it is called Chaturmukha Basadi. The roof is flat and is made of huge granite slabs. In the Garbhagriha, one can see the standing statues of Ara, Malli, and Suyrata. Besides these, the images of the 24th Tirthankar and Yakshi Padmavati can also be found. There are a total of 108 pillars inside and outside the temple. This is the most celebrated temple in Karkala and is referred to in the inscriptions as Tribhuvana Tilaka Jina Chaityalaya and Ratnaraya Dhama.*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright arun [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sanghi Temple, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kere Basadi (Jain Temple), Varanga, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Prashanth [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jagannath Temple, Puri, Orissa
Copyright Where in the world is [email protected]

The Jagannath Temple in Puri is a famous Hindu temple dedicated to Jagannath (Krishna) and located in the coastal town of Puri in the state of Orissa, India. The temple is an important pilgrimage destination for many Hindu traditions, particularly worshippers of Krishna and Vishnu. The temple is famous for its annual Rath Yatra, or chariot festival, in which the three main temple deities are hauled on huge and elaborately decorated chariots.

According to recently discovered copper plates from the Ganga dynasty, the construction of the Current Jagannath temple was initiated by the ruler of Kalinga, Anantavarman Chodaganga Dev. The Jagamohana and the Vimana portions of the temple were built during his reign (1078 - 1148 CE). However it was only in the year 1174 CE that the Orissan ruler Ananga Bhima Deva rebuilt the temple to give a shape in which it stands today*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright @shok k [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chidambaram Temple, Chidambaram, Tamil Nadu

Chidambaram Temple (Tamil: சிதம்பரம் கோயில்) is a famous Hindu temple dedicated to Lord Shiva located in the heart of the temple town of Chidambaram. The sangam classics refer to certain viduvelvidugu perumtaccan as being the architect of the temple at that point of time. There have been several renovations down the line particularly during the days of Pallava/Chola emperors in ancient and pre-medieval periods.

In Hindu literature, Chidambaram is one of the five holiest Shiva temples, each representing one of the five natural elements.

The Chidambaram Temple is spread over 40 acres (160,000 m2) in the heart of the city. It is one of the few temples where both the Shaivite and Vaishnavite deities are enshrined in one place.
*

Locator Map:



Aerial View:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sevagram, Wardha, Maharashtra
Copyright Roopesh [email protected]

A Gandhian Village founded in 1936*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Roopesh [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

This one was taken long back in 2005 . I had just received my first digicam , knew nothing about photography. But due to some strange reasons the pic came out just perfect . Maybe its the clear blue sky , or simlpe luck ,i dont know , & dont care 









By mihirsamel, shot with Digimax 530 / KENOX D530 at 2009-01-27


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Fantastic shot. I suspect that because its the Taj, it will always look good. Your skills don't really matter


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Waah Taj!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jaswant Thada, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Mendoza [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Naulakha Temple, Deogarh, Jharkhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:



*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maheskola, South Garo Hills, Meghalaya 
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Tawang Monastery, Tawang, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright Nigel [email protected]

The Tawang Monastery also known as "Galden Namgyal Lhatse" was founded by Merak Lama Lodre Gyamtso in the year 1860-61 AD. The Tawang Monastery stands on the start of a hill, about 10,000 ft above sea level and has ravines in the south and west, narrow ridge on the north and a gradual slope on the east.

It offers an imposing and picturesque view of the Tawang -Chu valley. The monastery appears like a fort from a distance, as if guarding the admirers in the wide valley below. Tawang monastery in Arunachal Pradesh is the largest of its kind in the country and 2nd largest in Asia. The Tawang Moanstery has the capacity for housing about 700 monks, but, the actual number of resident Lamas (Monks) at present is a little more than 300. This monastery of Tawang in Arunachal Pradesh is the source of the spiritual life of the people of this region. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright stano [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shungetser Tso, Tawang, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mandovi River waterfront, Panaji, Goa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Andrea [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Una, Gujarat
Copyright Vipu [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple, Una, Gujarat
Copyright Vipu [email protected]*


Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Bhagandeshwara Temple, Bhagamandala, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Bhagmandala marks the confluence of three rivers- Cauvery, Kannika and subterranean river Sujyoti. It is why the place is also known by other sobriquet as ‘Thriveni Sangam’- a place of high-religious importance for all Hindus. Apart from the river confluence, the place is acclaimed for Bhagmandala Complex- the most enticing structure of the Kodagu. Built by the kings of Chola Dynasty, the Complex is built in ummatched Kerala architecture. *

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright sheetal = [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxmi Narayan Temple, Gola Gokarnnath, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Nalukettu (traditional house) in Trivandrum, Kerala
Copyright k a a z c h [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lamthang Village, West Sikkim
Copyright nilanjan [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mahabodhi Temple, Bodh Gaya, Bihar
Copyright [email protected]

The Mahabodhi Temple (Literally: "Great Awakening Temple") is a Buddhist temple in Bodh Gaya, the location where Siddhartha Gautama, the Buddha, attained enlightenment. Next to the temple, to its western side, is the holy Bodhi tree. In the Pali Canon, the site is called Bodhimanda, and the monastery there the Bodhimanda Vihara.

In approximately 250 BCE, about 250 years after the Buddha attained Enlightenment, Buddhist Emperor Asoka visited Bodh Gaya with the intention of establishing a monastery and shrine. As part of the temple he built, the diamond throne (called the Vajrasana), attempting to mark the exact spot of the Buddha's enlightenment, was established. Asoka is considered the founder of the Mahabodhi Temple. The present temple dates from the 5th–6th century. It is one of the earliest Buddhist temples built entirely in brick that is still standing in India, from the late Gupta period.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> *Kudremukh National Park, Chikmaglur, Karnataka*


Amazing - I missed some of the earlier pics - this continues to be my favorite thread - great work man.


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

I miss my beautiful city..

'Nalu Kettu' is a building having a central courtyard (open to sky) with four sides. 'Nalu' means four. Similarly there are 'Ettu (Eight) Kettu' s also, anyway I have not seen those yet. 




Marathaman said:


> *A Nalukettu (traditional house) in Trivandrum, Kerala
> Copyright k a a z c h [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Janardhana Temple, Varkala, Kerala
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*














































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## satsk3 (May 22, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> *Janardhana Temple, Varkala, Kerala
> *


*Noooooo,* This Picture is neither of the Temple Gate Nor Inside of the Janardhana Temple @ Varkala. hno:

This is a small temple some where else In or Near "*Varkala*". I went there long time ago, I think it is the *"Manthara Temple"* which is around 3km away from Janardhana Temple.

Please remove it from the Bonus pics...


BTW... This Janardhana Temple is known as the *Dakshin Kashi* because of the famous Holy Beach *"Papanaasam "*. The Beach, Cliff, TAJ Resort are at Just a walkable distance from the Temple.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

satsk3 said:


> *Noooooo,* This Picture is neither of the Temple Gate Nor Inside of the Janardhana Temple @ Varkala. hno:
> 
> This is a small temple some where else In or Near "*Varkala*". I went there long time ago, I think it is the *"Manthara Temple"* which is around 3km away from Janardhana Temple.
> 
> ...


K, Thanks. The photographer must have mis labeled it.


----------



## satsk3 (May 22, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> K, Thanks. The photographer must have mis labeled it.


U R Welcome :cheers::cheers:

But U Missed out the main attraction of this temple...
I googled it and find out. Here it is posting for you...

*The steps at the Northern side of the Temple with a small gate* 

Pic Courtsey: *Andrew's galley*









*One more*
Pic Courtsey: *Hari's gallery*









and a Bonus Pic, The famous *"Papanaasam Beach"* behind the temple
Pic Courtsey: *Andrew's gallery*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chaturbhuj Temple, Orchha, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Sergio [email protected]

Charurbhuj temple was constructed between the years 1558 and 1573 by Raja Madhukar*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*copyright jim [email protected]*









*copyright sergion [email protected]*









*copyright [email protected]*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Wow....cool. Awesome.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khejarla Fort, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright [email protected]*



















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

i greatly appreciate you highly laborious work.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cenotaphs on the Betwa River, Orchha, Madhya Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*
Munsiyari, Uttaranchal
Copyright [email protected]

Munsiyari (or Mansiari) is a tehsil and a subdivision of Pithoragarh District in the hill-state of Uttarakhand, India. It lies at the base of the great Himalayan mountain range, at an elevation of about 2,200 m (7,200 ft), and is a starting point of various treks into the interior of the range. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dar Uloom Deoband, Saharanpur, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright ishan [email protected]

The Darul Uloom Deoband is a conservative Islamic school, where Deobandi Islamic movement was started. It was founded in 1866 by several prominent ulema, headed by Al-Imam Muhammad Qasim Nanautawi. The other prominent founding scholars were Maulana Rashid Ahmed Gangohi and Haji Syed Abid Hussain. The institution is highly respected in India and other parts of the Indian Subcontinent.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jama Masjid, Amroha, Uttar Pradesh*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A gurudwara in Sangrur, Punjab
Copyright Eesha [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A river in Betla National Park, Palamau, Jharkhand
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ujjayanta Palace, Agartala, Tripura
Copyright Marisa y [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Arindam [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jama Masjid, Tonk, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*City Palace, Karauli, Rajasthan
Copyright Renee [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright BinNorthants*


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent additions. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurgaon, Haryana

Gurgaon (Hindi: गुड़गांव) is the sixth largest city in the Indian state of Haryana. According to the 2001 India census, Gurgaon has a population of 228,820. Gurgaon has grown extensively during the last decade due to its proximity to West Delhi and South Delhi and its emergence as a major outsourcing destination and as a real estate market in northern India.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hazaar Duaari Palace, Murshidabad, West Bengal

Murshidabad, named after the famed Nawab Murshid Quli Khan, the Dewan of Bengal, Bihar and Orissa, served as the last capital of independent Bengal till the same was shifted to Calcutta, the present day – Kolkata, in 1773 AD.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Huzur Sahib Gurudwara, Nanded, Maharashtra
Copyright Life n [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhuleshwar Temple, Solapur, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Bhuleshwar is famous for the Hindu Temple of Lord Shiva, situated around 55 kilometres from Pune. The temple is situated on a hill and was built in the 13th century.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chandrayaan-I lift-off from Sriharikota, Andhra Pradesh

Sriharikota (Telugu: శ్రీహరికోట, also Sriharikote) is a barrier island off the coast of the southern state of Andhra Pradesh. It houses India's only satellite launch centre in the Satish Dhawan Space Centre (also known as SHAR) and is used by the Indian Space Research Organisation to launch satellites using multi-stage rockets such as the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle and the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Images of the Centuries boss...

What a magnificent contribution!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village temple in Kalahandi, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vijayadurg, Sindhudurg, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Vijaydurga, which literally means "Victory Fort", is a fort built by Shivaji in the Sindhudurga district in Maharashtra, India. The main purpose of building this fort was to defend the shoreline on the Arabian Sea. This fort is a complex in itself, having a commander's house and three lines of defences. The three fortified walls stand proud and tested by time and the unforgiving sea.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright veena [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in the Nilgiri hills, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hanle Gompa, Hanle, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

The monastery, one of the largest and most famous of Ladakh's monasteries, was built under the patronage of the Ladakhi king Sengge Namgyal (r. c. 1616-1642 CE) with the assistance of the famous Tibetan priest, Stag-tsang-ras-pa. It was the first to be associated with the Drugpa school that Stag-tsang-ras-pa belonged to and which, under the patronage of the Namgyal family, became very important in Ladakh, seriously rivaling the reformed ("Yellow Hat") Gelug. The monasteries of Hanle, Hemis, Chemrey and Stakna all belong to the Drukpa school.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Sanjiv [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Indian Astronomical Observatory, Hanle, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

The Indian Astronomical Observatory, operated by the Indian Institute of Astrophysics, stands on a 4,500 meters (14,764 feet) peak in the western Himalayas near the village of Hanle. Located at 32°46′46″N 78°57′51″E, it is the second highest telescope in the world, the highest being the Llano de Chajnantor Observatory in the Andes. Before it became operational in 2001, the highest telescope was at the Meyer-Womble Observatory.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*








*Copyright Sanjiv [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hisar Fort, Hisar, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pinjore Gardens, Panchkula, Haryana

Pinjore Gardens (also known as Pinjor Gardens or Yadavindra Gardens) is an example of the Mughal Gardens style. The Gardens were designed in the 17th century by the Nawab Fidal Khan. He was an architect and foster brother to Aurangzeb.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kabuli Bagh Mosque, Panipat, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]

Kabuli Bagh Mosque, built in 1526, is an impressive structure located at Panipat, a historical town situated on the banks of the Yamuna. 

Babur erected this mosque after the first battle of Panipat to commemorate victory over Sultan Ibrahim Lodi. The mosque is housed inside an enclosure having octagonal towers at its corners. The building has its entry on the north, which is made of bricks with red sandstone facing. The entrance has a lintel bracket-type opening encased in a huge arch. The spandrels are decorated with arched recesses covered in rectangular panels. 

The main prayer hall of the mosque has annexes on sides, which are crowned with hemispherical domes sitting on low drums. Its high facade, divided in panels, is plastered with lime. A masonry platform, the Chabutra-I-Fateh Mubarak, constructed by Humayun (the eldest son of Babur), bears an inscription dating back to 1527.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Valley of Flowers National Park, Uttarakhand
Copyright Himalayan [email protected]

Covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Naggar "Castle", Naggar, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This medieval 'Castle' was built by Raja Sidh Singh of Kullu around 1460 A.D.*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Harshad [email protected]*









*Copyright Harshad [email protected]*









*Copyright east med [email protected]*









*Copyright  Cobwebster Quickslow@flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village Temple, Batseri, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright yak trak [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A 150 year old wooden house in Pragpur Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Rohit [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

wow beautiful valley


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gol Gumbaz, Bijapur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Gol Gumbaz (Kannada: ಗೋಲ ಗುಮ್ಮಟ) is the mausoleum of Mohammed Adil Shah (1627-57) of the Adil Shahi dynasty of Indian sultans, who ruled the Sultanate of Bijapur from 1490 to 1686.

The tomb, located in the city of Bijapur, or Vijapur in Karnataka, southern India, was built in 1659 by the famous architect, Yaqut of Dabul. The structure consists of a massive square chamber measuring nearly 50 m (160 ft) on each side and covered by a huge dome 37.9 m (124 ft) in diameter making it the second largest pre-modern dome in the entire world after the dome of Hagia Sophia. The dome is supported on giant squinches supported by groined pendentives while outside the building is supported by domed octagonal corner towers. The Dome is the second largest one in the world which is unsupported by any pillars. The acoustics of the enclosed place make it a whispering gallery where even the smallest sound is heard across the other side of the Gumbaz. At the periphery of the dome is a circular balcony where visitors can witness the astounding whispering gallery. Any whisper, clap or sound gets echoed around 10 times.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## jcom (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow excelent photos Marathaman !!!


----------



## bajwa.manu (Feb 21, 2009)

amazing pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*All these constructions guard great history and are in addition very sacred. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

What else to say but Incredible !ndia


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*St Mary's Church, Bharananganam, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madhur Temple, Kasargod, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Madhur temple was originally a Mahaligeshwara(Shiva) temple and as the lore goes, an old lady discovered an "Udbhava Murthy" (a statue that was not made by a human) of Ganapathi. This statue was later installed in the temple and that's how Madhur Mahaganapathi came into being. Tipu Sultan is supposed to have visited the temple to drink water, during one of his fights in the area. A cut from his sword is still visible in the building that is built around the temple well.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Kutch, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist ruins at Ratnagiri, Orissa

Ratnagiri was once the site of a mahavihara, or major Buddhist monastery.
It was established no later than the reign of the Gupta king Narasimha Baladitya in the first half of the 6th century CE, and flourished until the 12th century CE. A Tibetan history, the Pag Sam Jon Zang, identifies Ratnagiri as an important center in the development of the Kalachakratantra in the 10th century CE, an assertion supported by the discovery of a number of votive stupas, plaques, and other artifacts featuring Kalachakra imagery. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shanti Supta, Dhauli, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]

Flanking the southern banks of the river Daya, and eight km from Bhubaneswar are the historic plains of Dhauli that were witness to some of the goriest battles fought in Orissa. The Kalinga War in 261 B.C. proved to be a turning point in not just Indian history, but also in the way people lived and believed in regions beyond the borders.

The gruesome sight had a morose and repentant Emperor Ashoka take to the teachings of peace and non-violence preached by Lord Buddha. The edicts at Dhauli are a living testimony to King Ashoka's adoption of the doctrine of Dharma Vijay, or conquest through love, over Dig Vijaya, or conquest by the sword.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Alaina [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*It´s an amazing beauty. Marathaman thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Kutagarasala Vihara, Vaishali, Bihar
Copyright [email protected]

Kutagarasala Vihara is the monastery where Buddha most frequently stayed while visiting Vaishali. On its ground can be found the Ananda Stupa, with an Asokan pillar in very good condition (perhaps the only complete Asokan pillar left standing), and an ancient pond.

Vaishali derives its name from King Vishal of the Mahabharata age. Even before the advent of Buddhism and Jainism, Vaishali was the capital of the vibrant republican Licchavi state since before the birth of Mahavira (c. 599 BC), which suggests that it was perhaps the first republic in the world, similar to those later found in ancient Greece. In that period, Vaishali was an ancient metropolis and the capital city of the republic of the Vaishali state, which covered most of the Himalayan Gangetic region of present-day Bihar state, India. Very little is known about the early history of Vaishali. The Vishnu Purana records 34 kings of Vaishali, the first being Nabhaga, who is believed to have abdicated his throne over a matter of human rights and believed to have declared: "I am now a free tiller of the soil, king over my acre." The last among the 34 was Sumati, who is considered a contemporary of Dasaratha, father of the Hindu god, Lord Rama.

Numerous references to Vaishali are found in texts pertaining to both Jainism and Buddhism, which have preserved much information on Vaishali and the other Maha Janapadas. Based on the information found in these texts, Vaishali was established as a republic by the 6th century BC, prior to the birth of Gautama Buddha in 563, making it the world's first republic.

In the republic of Vaishali, Lord Mahavira was born. Gautama Buddha delivered his last sermon at Vaishali and announced his Parinirvana there. Vaishali is also renowned as the land of Ambapali (also spelled as Amrapali), the great Indian courtesan, who appears in many folktales, as well as in Buddhist literature. Ambapali became a disciple of Buddha.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]
*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Nalanda University, Nalanda, Bihar
Copyright DR HIRAK [email protected]

Nālandā (Hindi: नालंदा) is the name of an ancient university in Bihar, and was a Buddhist center of learning from 427 to 1197 CE. It has been called "one of the first great universities in recorded history." Some parts of Nalanda university were constructed by the great Mauryan emperor Ashoka the Great e.g. the Sariputta Stupa. The Gupta Dynasty also patronized some monasteries. According to historians, Nalanda flourished between 427 CE and 1197 CE, mainly on account of patronage of Buddhist Emperors like Harshavardhana and Pala kings of Pala dynasty. The ruins of Nalanda University occupy an area of 14 hectares. This university was completely built with Red Bricks. At its peak, Nalanda University attracted scholars and students from many parts of the globe e.g. China, Greece etc.

In 1193, the Nalanda University was sacked by Bakhtiyar Khalji, a Turk; this event is seen by scholars as a late milestone in the decline of Buddhism in India. The Persian historian Minhaz, in his chronicle the Tabaquat-I-Nasiri, reported that Khilji tried his best to uproot Buddhism and the burning of the library contin*ued for several months and "smoke from the burning manuscripts hung for days like a dark pall over the low hills.".

The last throne-holder of Nalanda, Shakyashribhadra, fled to Tibet in 1204 CE at the invitation of the Tibetan translator Tropu Lotsawa (Khro-phu Lo-tsa-ba Byams-pa dpal). In Tibet he started an ordination lineage of the Mulasarvastivadin lineage to complement the two existing ones.

When the Tibetan translator Chag Lotsawa (Chag Lo-tsa-ba, 1197–1264) visited the site in 1235, he found it damaged and looted, with a 90-year-old teacher, Rahula Shribhadra, instructing a class of about 70 students.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Amita Luce [email protected]*









*Copyright Amita Luce [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright anu and [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Panchamarhi Biosphere Reserve, Panchamarhi, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Angel [email protected]

The Pachmarhi Biosphere Reserve is a conservation area in the Satpura Range of Madhya Pradesh state.

The Biosphere reserve's total area is 4926.28 km². It includes three wildlife conservation units, the Bori Sanctuary (518.00 km²), Satpura National Park (524.37 km²), and Pachmarhi Sanctuary (461.37 km²). Satpura National Park is designated as the core zone, and the remaining area of 4501.91 km², including the Bori and Pachmarhi sanctuaries, constitutes the buffer zone.

The reserve is mostly covered in forest, part of the Eastern highlands moist deciduous forests ecoregion. It is an important transition zone between the forests of western and eastern India; the forests are dominated by Teak (Tectona grandis), but include the westernmost groves of Sal (Shorea robusta), which is the dominant tree of eastern India's forests. Large mammal species include tiger, leopard, wild boar, muntjac deer, gaur (Bos gaurus), chital deer (Axis axis), sambar (Cervus unicolor), and Rhesus Macaques.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dargah-E-Hakimi, Burhanpur, Madhya Pradesh
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kundalpur, Madhya Pradesh

Kundalpur is a place of historical and religious importance in the Damoh district of Madhya Pradesh. The place is famous for the statue of Bade Baba (Lord Adinath), First Tirthankar of Jains, and over 63 Jain temples.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*




































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sarnath, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Sarnath (also Mrigadava, Migadāya, Rishipattana, Isipatana) is the deer park where Gautama Buddha first taught the Dharma, and where the Buddhist Sangha came into existence through the enlightenment of Kondanna. Sarnath is located 13 kilometres north-east of Varanasi, in Uttar Pradesh, India.

Isipatana is mentioned by the Buddha as one of the four places of pilgrimage which his devout followers should visit, if they wanted to visit a place for that reason.

Most of the ancient buildings and structures at Sarnath were damaged or destroyed by the Turks. However, amongst the ruins can be distinguished:

* The Dhamek Stupa; it is an impressive 128 feet high and 93 feet in diameter.
* The Dharmarajika Stupa is one of the few pre-Ashokan stupas remaining, although only the foundations remain. The rest of the Dharmarajika Stupa was removed to Varanasi to be used as building materials in the 18h century. At that time, also relics were found in the Dharmarajika Stupa. These relics were subsequently thrown in the Ganges river.
* The Chaukhandi Stupa commemorates the spot where the Buddha met his first disciples, dating back to the fifth century or earlier and later enhanced by the addition of an octagonal tower of Islamic origin. In recent years it is undergoing restoration.
* The ruins of the Mulagandhakuti vihara mark the place where the Buddha spent his first rainy season.
* The modern Mulagandhakuti Vihara is a monastery built in the 1930s by the Sri Lankan Mahabodhi Society, with beautiful wall paintings. Behind it is the Deer Park (where deer are still to be seen).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

India's such an amazing country!!! Great photos :drool:


----------



## boybleauXx (Sep 22, 2005)

wow...looking at all these wonderful pictures of India evokes a spirit of wonder and awe...

leaves me speechless...^^

here's mine : (just a link though) I hope I can make great photos too..

www.butuantoday.tumblr.com


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*City Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright flа[email protected]

The home of the Maharaja of Jaipur. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Bhaskar [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Dainis [email protected]*









*Copyright Dainis [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful India


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
At all times


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

di oi.. bahog ilok... hehehe yeah its beautiful... hehehe



qwert_guy said:


> beautiful India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur, Rajasthan

Covered earlier here.

Mehrangarh Fort, located in Jodhpur city in Rajasthan state is one of the largest forts in India. The fort is situated on a lofty height, 400 feet (122 m) above the city, and is enclosed by imposing thick walls. Inside its territorial boundaries, there are several palaces, which are known for their intricate carvings and sprawling courtyards.

In 1458, Rao Jodha (1438-1488), one of Ranmal's 24 sons became the fifteenth Rathore ruler. One year after his accession to the throne, Jodha decided to move his capital to the safer location of Jodhpur as the one thousand years old Mandore fort was no longer considered to provide sufficient security.

The foundation of the fort was laid on May 12, 1459 by Jodha on a rocky hill 9 kilometres (5.6 mi) to the south of Mandore. This hill was known as Bhaurcheeria, the mountain of birds. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*






















































*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive and nice. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A bus in Kayyanur, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vitthala Temple, Hampi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Situated northeast of Hampi, opposite the village of Anegondi, this is one of the principal monuments of the city. It is dedicated to Vittala, an aspect of Vishnu worshipped in the Maratha country. It is believed to date from the 16th century.
In the front of the temple is the famous stone chariot or ratha. This is itself a miniature temple, carved out of a single rock, to resemble the temple chariots or rathas in which temple idols are traditionally taken out in procession.
One of the notable features of the Vittala Temple is the musical pillars. Each of the pillars that support the roof of the main temple is supported by a pillar representing a musical instrument, and is constructed as 7 minor pillars arranged around a main pillar. These 7 pillars, when struck, emanate the 7 notes from the representative instrument, varying in sound quality based on whether it represents a wind, string or percussion instrument.
The temple is the venue of the annual Purandaradasa festival.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









Copyright Sasha & [email protected]









Copyright Hemanshu [email protected]









Copyright Hemanshu [email protected]









Copyright [email protected]









Copyright always on the [email protected]









*Copyright Niall [email protected]*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

*© Binupotti (on Wikipedia)*











> _*Kottarakkara Sree Mahaganapathy Kshethram*_* is one of the oldest and (most) famous pilgrim centres in South India. It is centuries old, and the most important Maha Ganapathi Temple in Kerala. The temple is located in Kottarakkara which is 25 km from Kollam, Kerala.*


*Locator Map:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madhavaraya Temple, Gandikota, Andhra Pradesh

Gandikota was founded in 1123 A.D. by Kakaraja, a subordinate of Ahavamalla Someswara I, the Western Chalukyan king of Kalyana. The town played a significant role during the Kakatiya, Vijayanagara and Qutub Shahi periods.
Vemana, the famous Telugu poet, native of Kadapa district and believed to have lived in Gandikota area.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Menavali Ghat, Wai, Maharashtra

*
Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chamba Valley, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Hey good to see you back man!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice photos


----------



## todmill (Apr 3, 2008)

great photos ,

its nice to see you again:cheers:


----------



## foster (Apr 20, 2006)

Very beautifull landscapes.
This is the best thread of "General Photography" (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Gondal, Gujarat
Copyright Emmanuel [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Parsurameswar Temple, Bhubaneshwar, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]

Parsurameswar is one of the oldest temples in Orissa. This 650 A.D. temple has all the main features of the pre-10th century Orissan style of architecture.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dilwara Jain Temples, Mt. Abu, Rajasthan

These temples built by the Chalukyas between the 11th and 13th centuries AD are world famous for their stunning use of marble. Some considr er them to be one of the most beautiful Jain pilgrimage sites in the world.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jamia Masjid, Srirangapattinam, Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

The mosque was buit by Tipu Sultan in 1787AD. It is a good example of Indo-Islamic architecture, a fusion of Hindu and Islamic styles. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Jamil [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Tithal, Gujarat*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Belur Math, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

Belur Math is the headquarters of the Ramakrishna Mission, founded by Swami Vivekananda—a chief disciple of Ramakrishna Paramahamsa. It is located on the west bank of Hooghly River, Belur, West Bengal, India. The temple is notable for its architecture that fuses Hindu, Christian and Islamic motifs as a symbol of unity of all religions.

The 40-acre (160,000 m2) campus of the Belur Math on the banks of Ganga includes temples dedicated to Ramakrishna, Sarada Devi and Swami Vivekananda, in which their relics are enshrined, and the main monastery of the Ramakrishna Order. The campus also houses a Museum containing articles connected with the history of Ramakrishna Math and Mission. Several educational institutions affiliated with the Ramakrishna Mission are situated in the vast campus adjacent to Belur Math. The design of the temple was envisioned by Swami Vivekananda and the architect was Swami Vijnanananda—a direct monastic disciple of Ramakrishna. The Belur Math is considered as one of the prime tourist spots in India and place of pilgrimage by devotees.

The Belur Math conducts medical service, education, work for women, rural uplift and work among the labouring and backward classes, relief, spiritual and cultural activities. The center also celebrates annual birthdays of Ramakrishna, Vivekananda, Sarada Devi and other monastic disciples. The annual celebrations of Kumari Puja and Durga Puja are one of the main attractions.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Badoli Temples, Badoli, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The temples are dated between 9th to 12th centuries. Amongst these temples the temple of Ghateshwara dedicated to Lord Shiva stands out. Here the god is depicted in various forms-- Shiva slaying the demon Chamunda, dancing Shiva and also the one with deities of Brahma and Vishnu and various other deities of the Hindu mythology. The pillars of this temple have been superbly carved with the figures celestial nymphs.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sahasra Bahu Temples, Nagda, Rajasthan
Copyright archer10 (dennis)@flickr

These Vishnu Temples date from the 9th and 10th cent. A.D.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing your wonderful photos @Marathaman


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Basilica of Bom Jesus, Goa
Copyright [email protected]

The Basilica of Bom Jesus or Basilica of Bom Jesus (Portuguese: Basílica do Bom Jesus) is located in Goa, India. The basilica holds the mortal remains of St. Francis Xavier. The church is located in Old Goa, which was the capital of Goa in the early days of Portuguese rule, about 10 km from the new city of Panjim.

'Bom Jesus' (literally, 'Good (or Holy) Jesus') is the name used for the infant Jesus. The Jesuit church is India’s first Minor Basilica, and is considered as one of the best examples of baroque architecture in India.

This world heritage monument built in 1695 and has emerged as a landmark in the history of Christianity. It contains the body of St. Francis Xavier; a very close friend of St. Ignatius Loyola with whom he founded the Society of Jesus (Jesuits). Francis Xavier died on the Sancian island while waiting for a ship to take him to Continental China (December 2, 1552).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Praveen [email protected]*









*Copyright Praveen [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Safdarjung's Tomb, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

Safdarjung's Tomb (Hindi: सफ़दरजंग का मक़बरा, Urdu: سفدر جنگ کا مقبره Safdarjang ka Maqbara) is a garden tomb in a marble mausoleum in Delhi. It was built in 1754 in the style of late Mughal architecture.

The tomb was built for Safdarjung, the powerful prime minister of Muhammad Shah who was the weak Mughal emperor from 1719 to 1748. The central tomb has a huge dome. There are four water canals leading to four buildings. One has an ornately decorated gateway while the other three are pavilions, with living quarters built into the walls. Octagonal towers are in the corners. The canals are four oblong tanks, one on each side of the tomb.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Adinath Temple, Ranakpur, Rajasthan

The renowned Jain temple at Ranakpur is dedicated to Adinatha. Light colored marble has been used for the construction of this grand temple which occupies an area of approximately 60 x 62 meters. 

The temple is designed as caumukha—with four faces. The construction of the temple and quadrupled image symbolize the Tirthankara's conquest of the four cardinal directions and hence the cosmos.

The dating of this temple is controversial but it is largely considered to be anywhere between the late 14th to mid-15th centuries. The architect who oversaw the project is said to have been named Deepaka. There is an inscription on a pillar near the main shrine stating that in 1439 Deepaka, an architect, constructed the temple at the direction of Dharanka, a devoted Jain.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



































































































*Copyright Dr. [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nirmand, Kullu, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

*Locator Map:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rewalsar, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright east med [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Moti Masjid, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright A girl called [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Carol [email protected]*









*Copyright Anuradha [email protected]*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

wow, just impressive arch!!:master:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Ekambaranathar Temple, Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This is one of the most revered temples dedicated to Lord Shiva, and it signifies one of the five elements, viz earth, of the Universe. This temple built, in 1509 AD, is spread over 40 acres of land and has a 172 feet tall main Gopuram as its most prized possession*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Stefaan & [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sahyadris at Vasota, Maharashtra
Copyright xist in [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright xist in [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright by xist in [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramtek, Maharashtra

It is believed that Ramtek was the place where Rama, the Hindu god, rested while he was in exile. This place is also famous for its relation with Great poet Kalidasa. Kalidasa had written Meghdootum in hills of Ramtek.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vedagireeshwarar Temple, Thirukazhukundam, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Covered Earlier here*

*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village House, Chandelao Village, Rajasthan
Copyright Dundon, Patrick and [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*
Patna Sahib, Patna, Bihar
Copyright [email protected]

Takht Sri Darbar Sahib Patna Sahib is one of the Five Takhts of the Sikhs, the Temporal Authorities of Sikhism. The Gurdwara at Patna Sahib is in remembrance of the birth place of Guru Gobind Singh, the tenth Guru of the Sikhs. Like many historical Gurdwaras in India and Pakistan, this Gurdwara was built by Maharaja Ranjit Singh.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A feudal mansion in Chandelao village, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright anna [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great finds. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

truly great work of art :applause:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll be gone for a while, so here's a treat: Golden Temple (Harmandir Sahib), Amritsar, Punjab:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khangchendzonga National Park, Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]

Khangchendzonga National Park is a national park and a Biosphere reserve located in North Sikkim district. The park gets its name from the mountain Khangchendzonga which is about 8585 metres tall. The total area of this park is about 850 km². There are many glaciers in the park including the Zemu glacier. Animals like musk deer, snow leopard and Himalayan Tahr all make their home in this park.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Udai Bilas Palace, Dungarpur, Rajasthan
Copyright Bahadur Singh aus Rajasthan, [email protected] 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^oh my goodness, that's a beauty!


----------



## Modern World (Jun 13, 2009)

The natual view is very beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesomeness places in above photos... :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Temple, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Sameer [email protected]*









*[email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Daulatabad Fort, Aurangabad, Maharashtra

Daulatabad (Marathi दौलताबाद; Urdu دولت*آباد meaning “City of Prosperity”), is a 14th century fort city, about 16 kilometers northwest of Aurangabad. The place, was once as known as Deogiri, circa the sixth century AD, when it was an important uplands city along caravan routes and is now but a village, based around the former city of the same name.

Starting 1327, it famously remained the capital of Tughlaq dynasty, under Muhammad bin Tughluq (1325-1351), who also changed its name, and forcibily moved the entire population of Delhi here for two years before it was abandoned due to lack of water.

The area of the city includes the hill-fortress of Devagiri (Marathi देवगिरी) (sometimes Latinised to Deogiri). It stands on a conical hill, about 200 meters high. Much of the lower slopes of the hill has been cut away by Yadava dynasty rulers to leave 50 meter vertical sides to improve defenses. The fort is a place of extraordinary strength.

The site had been occupied since at least 100 BCE, and now has remains of Buddhist caves similar to those at Ajanta and Ellora.

The city is said to have been founded c. 1187 by Bhillama V, a prince who renounced his allegiance to the Chalukyas and established the power of the Yadava dynasty in the west. In 1294 the fort was captured by Ala-ud-din Khilji, and the rajas, so powerful that they were held by the Sultans of Delhi to be the rulers of all the Deccan, were reduced to pay tribute. The tribute falling into arrear, Devagiri was again occupied by the Muslims under Malik Kafur, in 1307 and 1310, and in 1318 the last raja, Harpal, was flayed alive.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vishnu Temple, Gop, Gujarat, (6th cent.AD)
Copyright [email protected]

This type of temple on a high platform is in Jinawari village, near Gop station, north-east of Ghumli. It belongs to the Maitraka dynasty that ruled this place after the Guptas. Since the surrounding walls and roof have collapsed, the existing central portion looks like a tower. A row of horse-shoe shaped, arched chaitya windows were purely decorative, not functional.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mahadeva Temple, Koppal, Karnataka

The Mahadeva Temple at Itagi was built in c. 1112 CE by Mahadeva, a commander (dandanayaka) in the army of the Western Chalukya King Vikramaditya VI. The temple is dedicated to Hindu God Shiva. The well-executed sculptures, finely crafted carvings on walls, pillars and the tower make it a good example of complete Western Chalukyan art*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Marathaman said:


>


:applause: i think this place is very wonderful


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bijaipur Castle, Chittaurgarh, Rajasthan

Castle Bijaipur is a 16th century castle set in the Vindhyanchal ranges. It was built by Rao Shakti Singhji, the younger brother of the great warrior Maharana Pratap. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Temple, Shahad (Kalyan), Maharashtra
Copyright Amol [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shri Renukeshwar, Renukut, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Gautam [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins at Warangal Fort, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here. 

Warangal fort or Kila Warangal dates back to the 12th and 13th century.
The fort was mostly destroyed by invaders and only the ruins can now be seen. The fort had three protective walls. The first is a mud wall that stands today up to about 20 feet high and several kilometers in circumference, encircling the fort. The second is a wall made of granite rock. The fort has four famous stone gateways, about 30 feet high and still standing, a masterpiece carved from a single rock. They are called Kirti Toranas (gateways of glory) of the Kakatiyas. They have become a widely recognized symbol of Andhra Pradesh tourism.

Warangal was the capital of a Hindu Shaivaite kingdom ruled by the Kakatiya dynasty from the 12th to the 14th centuries. The Kakatiyas left many monuments, including an impressive fortress, four massive stone gateways, the Swayambhu temple dedicated to Shiva, and the Ramappa temple situated near Ramappa Lake. The cultural and administrative distinction of the Kakatiyas was mentioned by the famous traveller Marco Polo. Famous or well-known rulers included Ganapathi Deva, Prathapa Rudra, and Rani Rudramma Devi.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*




































*Copyright [email protected]*









Copyright Daniel [email protected]


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mangalya Mandir, Ratlam, Madhya Pradesh*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

^^

Beautiful!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kailasanathar Temple, Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright kris [email protected]

The Kailasanath temple is located in the temple town of Kanchipuram in Tamil Nadu. It was built by the Pallavas in the early 8th century CE. It is famous for its splendid vimana. It also contains numerous panels showing lord Siva as Nataraja in various postures.This temple was built by Pallava King Narasimhavarman II (Rajasimhan).

The Chola King Rajaraja Chola I visited this temple and named this temple as kachipettu periya thirukatrali (Stone Tenple of Kachipettu)(ancient name of kanchipuram).It is believed by many archeologists that temple was the inspiration for Rajaraja Chola I to build the Tanjore Rajarajeeswaram temple.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright decisive [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright decisive [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aiyarappar Temple, Thiruvaiyaru, Tamil Nadu

The vast temple, known as "Dakshina Kailasam" (Southern abode of Shiva), built in an area of approximately 60000 square meters, boasts of 5 'prakarams' (outer precincts used for religious purposes) and many 'mandapams' (great halls). Several inscriptions in the temple affiliates the temple to the Cholas, Pandyas, and other rulers. Karikala Chola, Rajaraja the great, Jatavarman Sundara Pandyan, and Krishna Devarayar are associated with Thiruvaiyaru. The temple has two distinct divisions called 'Uttarakailasam' and 'Dakshinakailasam'. Uttarakailasam was built by Rajaraja Cholan's queen in the late 10th century who also made several endowments . Dakshinakailasam was renovated by Rajendra Cholan's queen. Appar, one of the important Nayanmar, was closely associated with this shrine and dedicated one of the songs in 'Thevaram' to this temple *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Melukote, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vidyashankara Temple, Sringeri, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

The Vidyashankara temple was built in commemoration of the pontiff Vidyashankara, around 1357-58 C.E.. It was built by Vidyaranya, patron-saint of Harihara and Bukka, the brothers who founded the Vijayanagara empire. The niches in the temple have a number of sculptures from Hindu, Buddhist and Jain mythologies. Inscriptions in the temple record contributions made by several Vijayanagara emperors, but the temple was probably built on an earlier Hoysala site, as it combines Hoysala and Vijayanagara architectural features. The temple architecture is also an exhibition of the astronomical expertise of medieval south Indian temple builders. The main temple hall features 12 pillars designated for the 12 signs of the zodiac. Windows and doors along the temple walls are arranged such that equinoxes sunrise views reach the deity. The northern and southern gates enable the sunrise view from the hall during solstices.*

*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Sudhakar Reddy @flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Garh Palace, Kota, Rajasthan*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Devi Garh Palace, Delwara, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Devi Garh Palace is a heritage hotel and resort, built in the 18th century Devi Garh palace in the village of Delwara, nestled in the Aravalli hills.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright The McGuires @flickr*









*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Districts covered so far:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sravasti (Savatthi), Uttar Pradesh

Srāvastī or Sāvatthī (Hindi: श्रावस्ती), a city of ancient India, was one of the six largest cities in India during Gautama Buddha's lifetime

The Buddha passed the greater part of his monastic life in Savatthi. His first visit to Savatthi was at the invitation of Anathapindika, whom he met in Rajagaha. The main monasteries in Sravasti were the Jetavana and the Pubbarama. Savatthi also contained the monastery of Rajakarama, built by Pasenadi, opposite Jetavana. Not far from the city was a dark forest called the Andhavana, where some monks and nun went to live. Outside the city gate of Savatthi was a fisherman's village of five hundred families.

Savatthi is the place where the Twin Miracle (Pali:Yamaka Patihara) took place, in which Buddha made a demonstration of his supernatural powers.

The Chinese Pilgrim Hiouen Thsang found the old city in ruins, but recorded the sites of various buildings.

Of the ancient Savatthi the city walls are still standing. Within these, the remains of 3 ancient buildings can be visited: Angulimala's stupa, Anathapindika's stupa, and an old temple dedicated to a Jain Tirthankara. Outside of Savatthi is located the stupa where the Twin Miracle (Pali:Yamaka Patihara) took place. The site of Jetavana monastery is the main pilgrim destination, with meditation and chanting mainly done at the Gandhakuti (Buddha's hut) and the Anandabodhi tree.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*Stupa of Angulimala:*


















*Stupa of the Twin Miracle:*









*Anandabodhi tree in Jetavana monastery:*









*Ancient Jain (Mahavira) Temple:*









*Auditorium at Jetavana Vihara*








*Copyright [email protected]*

*Ruins of Jetavana Vihara*









*Gandhakuti*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jalmandir Jain Temple, Idar, Gujarat*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple at Borij, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ransi Village, Tehri-Garhwal, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Firoz Shah Tughlaq's tomb, Hauz Khas, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

Firuz Shah (r. 1351-88) of the Delhi-based Tughlaq dynasty was a sultan interested in architecture. He is known for having built various schools, religious establishments, and earthworks. 

His tomb is in the middle of a madrasa he commissioned, overlooking a tank of water known as Hauz Khas. The tomb's plain style is faithful to the austerity of much of Tughlaq building. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Abandoned structure, Panna National Park, Chhatarpur, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Panna National Park is located in the Chhatarpur area of Madhya Pradesh. It has an area of about 543 square miles (1,406 km²).

Among the animals found here are the chital, the chinkara, the sambhar and the sloth bear. It is also a tiger reserve. The park is home to more than 200 species of birds including the Bar-headed Goose, the Honey Buzzard, the King Vulture and the Blossom-headed Parakeet.

Panna was given the Award of Excellence in 2007 - the best maintained tourist friendly National Park of the country by the Ministry of Tourism, Government of India.*

Locator Map:


----------



## wicman (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful India... the culture is awesome!!!!

:shocked:


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Marathaman, you rock. 

Great effort. 

:applause:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ellora Rock Cut Temples, Maharashtra
Copyright Deep blue [email protected]

Ellora represents the epitome of Indian rock-cut architecture. The 34 "caves" – actually structures excavated out of the vertical face of the Charanandri hills – being Buddhist, Hindu and Jain cave temples and monasteries, were built between the 5th century and 10th century. The 12 Buddhist (caves 1-12), 17 Hindu (caves 13-29) and 5 Jain caves (caves 30-34), built in proximity, demonstrate the religious harmony prevalent during this period of Indian history. Ellora is a World Heritage Site. 

One hundred years and four generations of kings, architects and craftsmen elapsed, however, before the project was completed. Climb up the track leading along the lip of the compound's north-facing cliff to the ledge overlooking the squat main tower, and you'll see why.
The sheer scale is staggering. Work began by digging three deep trenches into the top of the hill using pickaxes and lengths of wood which, soaked with water and stuffed into narrow cracks, expanded to crumble the basalt. Once a huge chunk of raw rock had been exposed in this way, the royal sculptors set to work. In all, a quarter of a million tonnes of chippings and debris are estimated to have been cut from the hillside, with no room for improvization or error. The temple was conceived as a giant replica of Shiva and Parvati's Himalayan abode, the pyramidal Mount Kailash - a Tibetan peak, said to be the "divine axis" between heaven and earth. Today, all but a few fragments of the thick coat of white-lime plaster that gave the temple the appearance of a snowy mountain have flaked off, to expose elaborately carved surfaces of grey-brown stone beneath. Around the rear of the tower, these have been bleached and blurred by centuries of erosion, as if the giant sculpture is slowly melting in the fierce Deccan heat.*


Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Binoy D M [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]@flickr*









*Copyright everytin [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright everytin [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry, double post


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Incredible...India


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

realmente muy bonito


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Guruvayur Temple (Malayalam: ഗുരുവായൂര്* ശ്രീകൃഷ്ണ ക്ഷേത്രം), Thrissur, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

This famous Krishna temple located in the town of Guruvayur in Thrissur district of Kerala. The earliest reference for Guruvayur is found in a fourteenth century Tamil work 'Kokasandesam', in which it is described as Kuruvayur. Many references about Guruvayur can be seen in many works dated as early as 16th century. It was Melpathur Narayana Bhattathiri's Narayaneeyam that made the Temple famous outside Kerala.

The temple is an example of the typical Kerala architecture style with Koothambalam and an Aanappanthal. The walls of the temple sport mural paintings that depict episodes from the Puranas.

Strict dress code exists for devotees who wish to enter the temple. Men are to wear Mundu around their waist, without any dress covering their chest. But it is allowed to cover the chest region with a small piece of cloth (Veshthi). Boys are allowed to wear shorts, but they are also prohibited from wearing a shirt. Girls and women are not supposed to wear any trouser like dresses. Women are expected to wear Sari and young girls are to wear long skirt and blouses.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright shree_nav123 @flickr*









*Copyright Vasant [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*An old temple in Kerala
Copyright Pete and [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Writers' Building, Kolkata, West Bengal
Copyright flickr

This massive red building was originally built as a residence for the British East India Company's clerical and administrative staff called as writers, hence the name Writers' building. The office of the Chief Minister of West Bengal located in this building.

The basic works was completed in 1780.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sibsagar, Assam
Copyright [email protected]

Sibsagar (Assamese: শিৱসাগৰ) was once the capital of the Ahom rulers who dominated Assam for more than 600 years, until their kingdom fell to the British, in 1826.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Peter [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Rubi [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jammu-Udhampur rail link, Jammu & Kashmir*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jia, Palampur, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Himalyan [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shimla, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Shimla under snow. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Peruvanam Shiva Temple, Cherpu, Kerala

Cherpu is a small village in Thrissur district.. It is 12 kilometres south of Thrissur town and is on the Kodungallur road. A green and beautiful village, it is dotted by a number of temples and has quite a few rivers flowing by its vicinity.

The village occupies a prominent place in the Kerala's cultural map as Cherpu is one of the main venues of the state's classical percussion ensembles like chenda melam and panchavadyam, staged as they are during temple festivals called pooram. Naturally, Cherpu is the birthplace of many leading (as well as lesser known) practitioners of ethnic Kerala instruments like chenda, ilathalam, kombu, kuzhal, timila, maddalam and edakka.*


Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vrindavan, Mathura, Uttar Pradesh

Vrindavan is considered to be a holy place by all traditions of Hinduism. The major tradition followed in the area is Vaisnavisisim, and it is a center of learning with many Vrindavan Ashrams operating. Its a center of Krishna worship and the area includes places like Govardhana and Gokul that are associated with Krishna. One of its oldest surviving temples is the Govind Deo temple, built in 1590, with the town founded earlier in the same century*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright BECA 580 - [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Raj Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright Guy Flâ[email protected]

Raj Palace in Jaipur was built by Thakur Mohan Singhji of Chaumoo in the year 1728. It has been converted into a Heritage Hotel.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dharamsala, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Gina [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright /Rafi @flickr*









*Copyright Chippu [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright wieland7 @flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A small temple in Kannur, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ethumanoor Shiva Temple, Kottayam, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Located away just 12km. north of Kottayam town, Ettumanoor is a famous Shiva temple. Built in the 16 th c., this temple is an example of the Kerala style of architecture. The festival of Ezharaponnaana Ezhunallathu is celebrated every year in the temple which draws a huge number of devotees from all parts of the country.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## cozak (May 25, 2007)

India is very great! This is a good time to travel India.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Thrikkaikunnu Mahadeva Temple, Kottayam-Malabar, Kannur, Kerala
Copyrighty [email protected]

The current structure is between 150-200 years old.

Temple Website *


Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Varandha Ghat, Maharashtra
Copyright Anil [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Parag [email protected] *









*Copyright Parag [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakshminarayana Temple, Hosaholalu, Karnataka
Copyright Dr [email protected]

The Lakshminarayana Temple located in Hosaholalu, a small town in Mandya district of Karnataka, was built by king Vira Someshwara of the Hoysala Empire in 1250 CE. The date of the temple has been ascertained by the style of the sculptures and architecture and compares closely with the contemporeneous Hoysala architecture at Javagalu, Nuggehalli, Somanathapura etc.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Dr [email protected]*




























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright *


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gopuram, Kasi Vishwanathar Temple, Tenkasi, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Welease [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hathi Parbat (6727m, 22069 ft) at right, and Ghora Parbat (6708m, 22007 ft, also called Ghori Parbat and Gauri Parbat) at left, as seen from above Gorson bugiyal, Garhwal Himalayas.

Copyright Himalayan [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Darjeeling Himalayan Railway, Darjeeling, West Bengal
Copyright Peter [email protected]

The Darjeeling Himalayan Railway, nicknamed the "Toy Train", is a 2 ft (610 mm) narrow-gauge railway from Siliguri to Darjeeling in West Bengal, run by the Indian Railways.

It was built between 1879 and 1881 and is about 86 km (53 mi) long. The elevation level is from about 100 m (328 ft) at Siliguri to about 2,200 m (7,218 ft) at Darjeeling. It is still powered by a steam engine. 

Since 1999 the train has been a World Heritage Site as listed by UNESCO.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright shivani [email protected]*









*Copyright Peter [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sarkhej Roza, Ahmedabad, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

Sarkhej Roza comprises one of the most elegant and unique architectural complexes of Ahmedabad. In its architecture, Sarkhej Roza is an example of the early Islamic architectural culture of the region, which fused Islamic stylistic influences from Persia with
indigenous Hindu and Jain features to form a composite “Indo-Islamic” architectural style. 

The complex was built between 1445 and 1451 AD. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright johann [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Prit [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gangaikonda Cholapuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright by Palani [email protected]

Gangaikonda Cholapuram (Tamil: கங்கைகொண்ட சோழபுரம்) was erected as the capital of the Cholas by Rajendra Chola I, the son and successor of Rajaraja Chola, the great Chola who conquered a large area in South India at the beginning of the 11th century C.E. It occupies an important place in the history of India. As the capital of the Cholas from about 1025 C.E. for about 250 years, the city controlled the affairs of entire south India, from the Tungabhadra in the north to Ceylon in the south. The great temple of Siva at this place is next only to the Brihadisvara temple at Thanjavur in its monumental nature and surpasses it in sculptural quality.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Arjun [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhavanarayana Swami Temple, Sarpavaram, Kakinada, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Doddabasappa Temple, Dambal, Karnataka

The Doddabasappa Temple is a 12th century Western Chalukyan architectural innovation. The temple is based on a very original 24-pointed uninterrupted stellate plan (star shaped) and uses soapstone as its basic building material. Contemporary stellate plans of the Bhumija shrines in central India from where the inspiration for this temple came from, were all 32-pointed interrupted types. No temples of the 6-, 12-, or 24-pointed stellate plans are known to exist anywhere in Karnataka or Maharashtra, with the exception of the Doddabasappa temple.

The Doddabasappa temple marks the mature development of the Chalukyan art which originated from basic dravida architecture of South India. Its departure from conventional dravida plan used in the Virupaksha temple in Pattadakal is so extreme that it would be very difficult to find similarities without detailed examination.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Akshardham Temple, Gandhinagar, Gujarat
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dharmeshwara Temple, Manimangalam, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This Pallava Temple was built in the 7th cent. AD*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## sakrishna (May 29, 2007)

Marathaman, u simply rock. Keep it up.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kishangarh Fort, Kishangarh, Rajasthan
Copyright Atul [email protected]

This desert fort was built in the 13th century. It is situated a few kilometers from the border with Pakistan. It was once an important sentinel on the trade routes from Afghanistan and Central Asia into the Indian plains. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Raigad Fort, Raigad, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Raigad (Marathi:रायगड) is a hill fortress situated in the modern day Raigad district of Maharashtra. The Maratha king Shivaji made the fort his capital in 1674 when he was crowned King of a Maratha Kingdom which later developed into the Maratha Empire eventually covering majority of modern day India.

The fort, which rises 820 metres (2,700 ft) above sea level, is located in the Sahyadri mountain range. There are approximately 1400–1450 steps leading to the fort, though today a rope-way exists to reach the top of the fort. The fort was looted and destroyed by the British upon siege.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Rohit [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Amol [email protected]*









*Copyright Mahesh [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ryan [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Phuktal Buddhist Monastery, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

Built during the 15th century, Phuktal Monastery belongs to the reformed Gelygpa order.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with Vasthu. Probably one of the best threads around on SSC.


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

What a thread :applause:

This thread is not only an eyeopener for foreigners but for Indians as well. There are so many interesting places back home that I hadn't known about until now.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^thanks guys!










*Shiva Temple in the Nemani Haveli, Churi Ajitgarh, Rajasthan
Copyright Ashish [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The last hut, Chitkul Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* View of Thajiwas Glacier from Sonamarg, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright Alalettre (en correspondance)@flickr
*

Locator Map:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Awesome!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nehru Trophy Snakeboat Races, Alleppey, Kerala
Copyright Renju [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Ashit [email protected]*



























*Copyright Anoop [email protected]*









*Copyright Anoop [email protected]*









*Copyright Arun Kumar [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*St. Paul's Cathedral, Kolkata, West Bengal
Copyright Cold Cream [email protected]

The building was initiated by Bishop Daniel Wilson in 1839 and was completed in 1847, in Gothic Revival style with stained glass windows and two frescoes in Florentine Renaissance style. A military engineer, Major William Nairn Forbes, designed the cathedral with the assistance of C.K. Robinson, modelling the tower and spire upon the Norwich Cathedral. The tower was rebuilt along the lines of Bell Harry Tower in Canterbury Cathedral following the 1934 Calcutta earthquake. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ken [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thiruvanaikaval Temple, Trichy, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Thiruvanaikaval (also Thiruvanaikal) is a famous Shiva temple in Tiruchirapalli (Trichy), located in the state of Tamil Nadu. The temple was built by Kocengannan (Kochenga Chola), one of the Early Cholas, around 1,800 years ago. It is adjacent to the Ranganathaswamy temple at Srirangam.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Arun Kumar [email protected]*









*Copyright Tim [email protected]*









*Copyright Christian [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sabarmati Ashram, Gandhinagar Gujarat

Sabarmati Ashram (Gujarati: સાબરમતી આશ્રમ also known as Gandhi Ashram, Harijan Ashram, or Satyagraha Ashram) is located in the Ahmedabad suburb of Sabarmati adjoining to famous Ashram Road, at the bank of River Sabarmati,4 miles away from the city Town Hall.This was one of the residences of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi.This ashram is now a national monument due to its significance in Indian independence movement during the Dandi March in 1930.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Veera Narayana Temple, Belavadi, Karnataka
Copyright Vijay [email protected]

The Veera Narayana temple is located in Belavadi (Kannada: ಬೆಳವಾಡಿ), also known as Ekachakranagara, a village in Chikmagalur district of Karnataka.
This ornate trikuta (three toweres) temple was built in 1200 CE by Hoysala Veera Ballala II. The material used is Chloritic schist. Each of the shrines has a complete superstructure (tower on top of shrine) and is one of the largest examples of Hoysala architecture. While the famous temples at Belur and Halebidu are known for their intricate sculptures, this temple is known for its architecture. The plan of this temple is unique in that two of the shrines face each other on either side of a wide and spacious open mantapa (hall) containing 37 bays. There is also an older shrine containing a closed mantapa with 13 bays and a closed mantapa with 9 bays at the end of which is a central shrine. This third shrine is an older construction and exhibits a perfect Hoysala architectural idiom containing all the basic elements of Hoysala temple*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Vijay [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Vijay [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*

















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

If I ever undertake a pan-India trip, this thread will be one of my definitive guides.

Great effort, _Marathaman_!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

:colgate: Thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Balagarh Fort, Pokharan, Rajasthan

This is a 14th century fort located in Pokhran. The literal meaning of Pokhran is 'the place of five mirages'. The town is encircled by rocks, sand and five salt ranges. It was once the capital of Marwar.

Carved in yellow sandstone, the fort boasts of several imposing establishments such as the Mangal Niwas, the Rani Mahal and the Phool Niwas or the Flower Palace. The combination of the Rajput and Mughal styles of architecture has been used very elegantly in the construction of the fort. The wooden door at the entrance is fortified with iron spikes. The fort was erected on an ancient trade route. The traders would carry salt, silk and spices to Persia and other countries.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakhamandal Temple, Lakhamandal, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mahasu Temple, Hanol, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]


Hanol Mahasu Temple is situated at an altitude of 1429 m in the village of Hanol, 120 km from Chakrata on the eastern bank of the Tamas. This temple constructed in Huna style architecture is dedicated to Mahasu.

Tradition recounts that a demon lived here and killed the people, one by one each day. A devotee of Lord Shiva in Mandrath challenged the custom and prayed to Shiva for help. This ardent devotee of the lord, Deolari Devi, a resident of Hanol, was being directed by God. Accordingly, she sent her four sons to Mandrath, where from a field they obtained four Shivlings. The shivlings were given the names of the four young men. Meanwhile the demon was killed by the four sons and the villagers thereafter started worshipping Shiva as Mahasu.

The temple is located 186 km from Dehradun. The Hanol Mela celebrated every October draws a large crowd.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Zuluk, Sikkim
Copyright teambhp*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buda Madmaheshwar, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Meadows at Dayara, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Janglikh Village, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*




































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village Temple, Jangi Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 6, 2009)

man i think you have travelled whole india
and looking at pics seems prof. photo grapher
i also feel like go back to india and take a nationwide tour and learn some photography


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Thanks. All credit to the photographers of course. I have visited some of these places, but my photography skills not very good :nuts:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Wait a second. Why is it called UttarKhand? It's Uttaranchal, isn't it?

Those are very unique temples and houses in Uttaranchal. Or is it called either way.

edit: actually just Googled it and I found out that it is officially known as Uttarakhand since 2007.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ hehe Wow. you're out of touch 

I prefer Uttranchal myself. It sounds so much better.


----------



## mvclarke (Jun 11, 2009)

lost of interesting temples... thanks for posting guys...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Welcome


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

....


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing places!! Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Kumbharia, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

Kumbharia is a major Jain pilgrim center renowned for its 1062-1134 AD Jain temples, dedicated to different Jain Tirthankars. The temples feature splendid marble carvings, which rival those of Ranakpur, Dilwara and Palitana.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright FANNY & [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kuthira Malika, Trivandrum, Kerala

Puthen Malika Palace (Malayalam: പുത്തന്* മാളിക കൊട്ടാരം), most popularly known as Kuthira Malika (Mansion of Horses), is a palace built by Swathi Thirunal Rama Varma, on the south-eastern side of Padmanabhaswamy temple in Thiruvananthapuram. The palace gets its name from the 108 horses that are carved into the wooden wall brackets that support the southern roof. The official name of the palace is Puthen Malika (New Mansion). The palace forms part of a vast complex of royal buildings in the vicinity of Padmanabhaswamy Temple. The building was left unoccupied for more than a century, following the demise of Swathi Thirunal in 1846. A portion of Kuthira Malika has been converted to a Palace Museum that houses some of the assets owned by the Travancore Royal Family. The collection includes Kathakali mannequins, Belgian mirrors, crystal chandeliers, paintings, armaments, musical instruments and other artifacts. On the first floor are rooms that once served as the audience chamber, the library and an alcove that Swathi Thirunal used for meditating and for conceiving many of his famous musical compositions. This place offers a direct view of the Padmanabhaswamy temple gopuram.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Once again, fantastic work!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^My pleasure


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.

An excellent thread. Looking forward for more.




:horse:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

:horse:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Mahanaleshwara Temple, Menal, Rajasthan (11th Cent.)
Copyright [email protected]

The Mahanaleshwara Temple is rather well preserved and it reminds one of the Udayeshwara Temple of Udaipur. The strong vertical shikhara is made of small shikharas carved on all four sides, which gives it a unique appearance. Surrounded by groups of small shrines scattered in the precincts, this large temple also boasts of a very rare Hindu monastery*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jama Masjid, Agra, Uttar Pradesh


The Mosque was built by Shah Jahan in 1648 and dedicated to his favourite daughter, Jahanara Begum.
*

Locator Map:










*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Jain Temple. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Yeah, she's a real cutie


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vidyalankar Institute of Technology, Mumbai, Maharashtra

The campus was designed by Planet 3 Studios. 
More info here*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> *Gopuram, Kasi Vishwanathar Temple, Tenkasi, Tamil Nadu
> Copyright [email protected]
> *


I think of all the gopurams I've seen this is my favorite! So complex, yet so elegant.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome places


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple at Bhatkal, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temples by the Betwa River, Orchha, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tola Village (near Virbhadra), Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Gopuram, Kasi Vishwanathar Temple. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Yes, its one of my favorites also. Its a late, mature design.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

The modern architecture can't beat the Classic ancient Indian monuments!





:horse:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

The Tola village is really beautiful. I've not seen that many Indian villages built out of stone (although I suppose it's needed up north)


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent work Maratha.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

India101 said:


> Excellent work Maratha.


:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mahratta said:


> The Tola village is really beautiful. I've not seen that many Indian villages built out of stone (although I suppose it's needed up north)


I've travelled in both HP and UT, and in UT (especially Tehri-Garhwal), people tend to build stone houses and temples.

In HP, wooden houses and temples are dominant. By wooden I mean a peculiar combination of alternating stone-wood layers. Its quite typical, since I haven't seen such construction anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegypsie/2905158984/sizes/l/

*City Gates, Leh, Ladakh
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenregime/2858506279/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/07lehtripsamnshimz/1528086617/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenregime/2852342445/sizes/l/


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Adeshwar Temple, Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright Sputnik [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









Copyright NOMIS @flickr

















Copyright Bahadur Singh aus Rajasthan, [email protected]









*Copyright Helen [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurgaon, Haryana
Copyright William Toll (thanks IndiansUnite)

Covered earlier here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright William Toll*









*Copyright reid*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice work at showing the old and new India.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Uthirakosamangai, Ramanathapuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright ind{yeah}@flickr

ThiruUthirakosamangai is a sacred place, situated 16 km south-west of Ramanathapuram and 72 km from Rameshwaram, in Tamil Nadu. The place is famous for an ancient temple dedicated to Lord Shiva. The deity here is carved in Emerald. Goddess Mangalesvari is also worshipped here. A large number of devotees visit Uthirakosamangai to worship Lord Shiva and celebrate Arudhra Festival, which is held in the month of December. Mangalanathar was the name given to him after he conducted the marriage of Ravanan and Mandothari.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Stongdey Village, Zanskar, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Village Pond, Orissa
Copyright Nir Nussbam*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chomu Palace, Chomu, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Nilgai at the Blackbuck National Park, Bhavnagar, Gujarat
Copyright Boudhi [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Breathtaking pic Maratha


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*50th Kalaripayattu State Championships, Trivandrum, Kerala
Copyright Ashok A [email protected]

Kalarippayattu is a martial art from Kerala in south India. Kalarippayattu means "practice of the arts of the battlefield."
Possibly one of the oldest fighting systems in existence, it is practiced in Kerala and contiguous parts of Tamil Nadu and Karnataka as well as northeastern Sri Lanka and among the Indian community of Malaysia. The word is spelled variously as kalarippayatta, kalaripayattu, kalari payatt and many others depending on the dialect and romanisation system used. It includes strikes, kicks, grappling, preset forms, weaponry and healing techniques. Regional variants of are classified according to geographical position in Kerala; these are the northern style of the Malayalese, the southern style of the Tamils and the central style from inner Kerala. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Ranjan [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Garh Kundar, Tikamgarh, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Kundar came into prominence after a chief of Khangar kshatriya clan Khet Singh decided to build his capital here, in 1180s AD. He captured the fortress of Jinagarh from Chandelas, which was located here, and established his own state. After his death his grandson Maharaja Khet Singh Khangar built a splendid fort in place of Jinagarh fortress and named it ‘Garh Kundar’.

Garh Kundar remained as the capital of Khangar kings till its capture by Mohammad Tughlaq’s army in 1347 A.D. Later it was handed over to Bundelas, who were feudatories of Mughals.

Besides the main fort the remains of various ancient structures can be seen here. These isolated remains seem to quietly narrate the tale of the splendid past of Khangar kshtriyas. It is in the large and spacious courtyard of the fort, princess Kesar De (daughter of last Khangar king Maharaja Maan Singh) committed ‘jauhar’ (a ritual of voluntary immolation by jumping into a pool of fire, undertaken in medieval times by the kshatriya queens and princesses to save their honour from the invading enemy). A few rock and pillar inscriptions have been found in the fort, which tell us the story of Kesar De’s sacrifice.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

very interesting places!!! :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chini Ka Rauza, Agra, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Chini ka Rauza is the tomb of Allama Afzal Khan Mullah of Shiraz, Iran a renowned scholar and poet who was the Prime Minister of the Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan. The tomb was built in 1635.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Karni Fort, Bambora, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Grt work man!

Awesome!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Thanks!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sun Temple, Konark, Orissa
Copyright Alaina [email protected] 

Covered earlier here.

The 13th-century Sun Temple (also known as the Black Pagoda) was built in black granite by King Narasimhadeva-I(AD 1236-1264) of the Eastern Ganga Dynasty. The temple is a World Heritage Site. It takes the form of the chariot of Surya (Arka), the sun god, and is heavily decorated with stone carving. The entire complex was designed in the form of a huge chariot drawn by seven spirited horses on twelve pairs of exquisitely decorated wheels. The entrance is guarded by two lions, which are each shown crushing a war elephant. Each elephant in turn lies on top of a human body. The temple is now partly in ruins, and a collection of its sculptures is housed in the Sun Temple Museum, which is run by the Archaeological Survey of India. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Srimurali [email protected]*









*Copyright G X [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected] 
*









*Copyright Beyond [email protected]*









*Copyright retlaw [email protected]*









*Copyright retlaw [email protected]*









*Copyright Road [email protected]*









*Copyright Rita [email protected]*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kalaram Temple, Nashik, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The Kalaram temple is an old Hindu shrine dedicated to Rama in the Panchavati area of Nasik city in Maharashtra. It is the biggest as well as the simplest amongst all the temples situated here and dates back to the year 1790, when it was constructed by the Peshwa Sardar Odhekar.

The temple derives its name from the statue of Lord Rama that is black in color.

The sanctum sanctorum also houses the statues of goddess Sita and Laxman. The temple played a pivotal role in Dalit movement in India. The famous Dr. Ambedkar once held a protest outside the temple to allow entry of Dalits.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Neeraj [email protected]*









*Copyright Suyog [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kedaresvara Temple, Balligavi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

This is an excellent example of a trikuta (triple towers) temple in transitional Western Chalukya - Hoysala architecture. It is the oldest example of such a combinational style in Karnataka. The western shrine is the oldest dating from the 7th or 8th century. Two Hoysala emblems were added in 1060 CE by Hoysala Vinayaditya.

Balligavi (Kannada: ಬಳ್ಳಿಗಾವಿ) a town in Shikaripura taluk Shimoga district of Karnataka, is today known as Belagami or Balagamve. Its ancient names are Dakshina Kedara,Valliggame and Valligrame. A place of antiquity, it is known for its ancient monuments. It is also famous as the birth place of the great Virashaiva saint Allama Prabhu and is closely associated with Vachana poetess Akka Mahadevi who was born in nearby Udugani. She was a contemporary of Allama Prabhu and Basavanna, the founder of the Virashaiva movement. Balligavi is also the birth place of Shantala Devi, queen of Hoysala king Vishnuvardhana. Many famous Hoysala sculptors like Dasoja, Malloja, Nadoja, Siddoja hailed from here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pragpur Jain Temple, Pragpur, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ayodhyapuram Jain Temple, Valbhipur, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Temple Gopuram in Cochin, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

india said:


> Breathtaking!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Suraj Tal, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Krisnendu [email protected]*









*Copyright Sridhar [email protected]*


----------



## jithilkallada (May 13, 2008)

*hi*

anyone have nehru trophy 2009 boat race pictues

please post hno:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

jithilkallada said:


> anyone have nehru trophy 2009 boat race pictues
> 
> please post hno:


Already posted here. Some pics are from 2009


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Keerthinarayana Temple, Talakadu, Karnataka
Copyright Rithwik [email protected]


Keerthi Narayana Temple is among the Pancha (five) Narayana shrines built by King Vishnu Vardhana, the ruler of the Hoysala Kingdom. It is located at Talakadu in Mysore District of Karnataka. Talakadu is about 60 km east of Mysore.

The temple is believed to have been built in 1117 AD. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Sanjeev [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View of Talakad, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Modi Mandir, Modinagar, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very beautiful!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Temple, Nagda, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Blank [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## jithilkallada (May 13, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> Already posted here. Some pics are from 2009



2009 is finished just a weeks later


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

jithilkallada said:


> 2009 is finished just a weeks later


Hmm. You're right. I'll post the latest ones.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudwara Nada Sahib, Panchkula, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]

The Gurudwara Nada Sahib is situated in Panchkula on the bank of Ghaggar river in Sivalik foothills. Guru Gobind Singh halted here while travelling from Paonta Sahib to Anandpur Sahib after the Battle of Bhangani in 1688.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Dalvinder [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*St. Andrew's Forane Church, Arthunkal, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

St. Andrew's Forane Church of Arthunkal is one of the oldest Christian churches in Kerala, is about 22 kilometers north of Alappuzha town. It was once a Buddhist temple and the name Arthungal derived from Arhant+kall (temple). Portuguese rebuilt this in 17th century.

The deity is that of St.Sebastian, and church comes under the Latin order. It is believed that there in Arthunkal, a number of Christians lived as per traditional style and they were not baptized as there was no church or priest. These people belonged to the Chaldean order (Marthoma sect). In 1579 AD they got permission from the Moothedathu land lords to build church and a thatched hut was built with only a cross inside.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lal Qila (Red Fort), Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

Happy Independence Day to all Indians! *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright louiseloveselvis (Louise Morgan)@flickr*









*Copyright Pranav [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Babjee Moula Fakhruddin, Galiakot, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Many Bohra Muslims visit the tomb of this 10th century saint each year to pay homage. Galiakot is commonly referred to by Bohras as Taherabad. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright Mazhar Mohsin [email protected]*


----------



## bharti_lad (Aug 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Great Tashi Gomang Stupa, Salugara, West Bengal
Copyright black [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ As usual grt pics there boss.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kedartal, Garhwal Himalayas, Uttarakhand (16,500 ft)
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bangalore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Candolim Beach, Goa
Copyright Sanjay [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## resma (Aug 17, 2009)

These picture are most beautiful I ever see. Thank man. Can you post more.
 Cellulite


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

resma said:


> These picture are most beautiful I ever see. Thank man. Can you post more.
> Cellulite


Thanks. And you can stop spamming the forum with your "products"


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Balaji Temple, Guwahati, Assam
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Spotted deer at the Bandipur National Park, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Bandipur National Park is one of India's best known protected areas and is an important Project Tiger reserve. It is located in the Chamarajanagar district of southern Karnataka in South India, and is contiguous with the Mudumalai National Park in the neighbouring state of Tamil Nadu, the Wynad Wildlife Sanctuary in Kerala, and the Nagarhole National Park to the northwest. It is home to around seventy tigers and over three thousand Asian elephants (as per the 1997 census), along with leopards, dholes, gaur and sloth bears. Bandipur is part of the Nilgiri Biosphere Reserve.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madhukeshwara Temple, Banavasi, Karnataka

Banavasi (Kannada: ಬನವಾಸಿ) is an ancient temple town in Uttara Kannada District bordering Shivamoga district. It has grown up around the Madhukeshwara Temple built in the 9th century and dedicated to Lord Shiva.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice pics! Indians is a treasure indeed!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Hosur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Vijay [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View from Stok Kangri, Ladakh
Copyright Langfords [email protected]

Stok Kangri (elevation 6,137 m (20,135 feet) is the highest mountain in the Stok Range of the Himalayas. The peak is located in Hemis National Park, 12 km southwest of the trailhead at 3,610 m (11,845 feet) in the village of Stok and 24 km southwest of the Ladakhi capital of Leh. Despite its altitude, Stok Kangri is a popular peak and is often climbed as an initial non-technical foray into high altitude mountaineering.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Clock Tower, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## orange1878 (Jun 18, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> *View from Stok Kangri, Ladakh
> Copyright Langfords [email protected]
> 
> Stok Kangri (elevation 6,137 m (20,135 feet) is the highest mountain in the Stok Range of the Himalayas. The peak is located in Hemis National Park, 12 km southwest of the trailhead at 3,610 m (11,845 feet) in the village of Stok and 24 km southwest of the Ladakhi capital of Leh. Despite its altitude, Stok Kangri is a popular peak and is often climbed as an initial non-technical foray into high altitude mountaineering.*
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shamlaji Temple, Shamlaji, Gujarat 
Copyright Thomas [email protected]

This 11th century temple is one of the largest pilgrim temples of the Sabarkantha district. It is more commonly known among locals as "Dhodi Dhwaja Vada" because it always has a white silk flag on top of temple. 
The Shamlaji Temple stands in honour of Lord Vishnu. It was built during the Solanki Rajput period. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright naishadh [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*




































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*New Infosys Building, Pune, Maharashtra*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hyderabad International Airport, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chakkulathukavu Temple, Neerattupuram, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Chakkulathu Kavu is a Hindu temple, dedicated to goddess Durga. It is one of the most popular temples in the state.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Deogarh Mahal, Deogarh, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Rawat Dwarka Dasji built Deogarh Mahal in 1670 A.D.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ivanka [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright charnel [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Stunning thread man - keep up the good work.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Stunning thread man - keep up the good work.


Yup.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dhauladhar Range, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]@flickr

The Dhauladhar (lit. White Mountain) range is a southern branch of the main Outer Himalayan chain of mountains. It rises spectacularly from the Indian plains to the north of Kangra and Mandi. Dharamsala, the headquarters of Kangra district, lies on its southern spur off in Kangra Valley, which it divides from Chamba. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Copyright [email protected]@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Namdroling Golden Temple, Bylakuppe, Karnataka
Copyright Subash [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Near Rambha, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jalakanyaka (Mermaid), Shankumukham Beach, Trivandrum, Kerala
Copyright Devil's [email protected]

This is a sculpture by the famous Keralite artist, Kaanai Kunjuraman. Its made in concrete. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Love this thread Maratha. You've done a wonderful job. It shows the sheer beauty and diversity of India. All the different landscapes and all the different culture. And how old and new mix.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhimtal, Nainital, Uttarakhand

Bhimtal is an ancient place named after Bhima of Mahabharata. Bhimeshwara Mahadev Temple, an old Shiva temple in the bank of Bhimtal lake, is believed to have been built when Bhima visited the place during the banishment (vanvas) period of pandavas. The present temple was built in 17th century, by Baz Bahadur (1638-78 AD), a King of the Chand dynasty, and the Raja of Kumaon *

Locator Map:









*Bonus pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Sarika [email protected]*









*Copyright Sarika [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thiksey Gompa, Ladakh
Copyright Frederic Janssen [email protected]

Thikse Gompa (also transliterated from Ladakhi as 'Tikse', 'Tiksey' or 'Thiksey') is a Yellow Hat (Gelugpa) Buddhist monastery in the Indus Valley, 25 km east of Leh, the capital of Ladakh.

One of the main points of interest is the Maitreya (Future Buddha) Temple inaugurated by the H.H. the 14th Dalai Lama in 1980 containing a 15 metre high statue of Maitreya Buddha (the Buddha to come), unusually portrayed as seated in the lotus position rather than his usual representations as standing or in a sitting position on a high throne. It is also noted for its collection of thangkas and other Buddhist wall paintings.

Thikse was founded during the initial period of Gelugpa expansion about the middle of the 15th century, probably on the site of an earlier Kadampa establishment, or as a 'daughter house' of the small chapel of Stagmo, about 7 km to the north.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Frederic Janssen [email protected]*









*Copyright Frederic Janssen [email protected]*









*Copyright <<<...Buddhamo [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kumara Parvata, Subramanya, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]


Kumara Parvata is a mountain located in Subramanya (village) of Sullia taluka, Karnataka. The peak is at a height of about 1712m, and is about 13km from the temple. This mountain is on the border between Dakshina Kannada and Kodagu districts, so the lights of Somwarpet town in Kodagu can be seen from the peak.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright avinash Kulkarni - The Tour [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Sreenath H [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

India looks so great


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rambagh Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan

The Rambagh Palace is the former residence of the Maharaja of Jaipur. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bandra Railway Station, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]

Bandra station is one of the busiest stations in Mumbai. Bandra railway station is connected to the Western Railway and the Harbour Line.
The station, one of the oldest on the western lines and a Grade-I heritage structure, was approved for renovation by the Mumbai Heritage Conservation Committee on December 2007.
After a painstaking restoration work, the doors of the restored station building were thrown open to the citizens on May 7, 2009. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Giant Buddha, Belum, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple at Bijolia, Rajasthan (12th Century)
Copyright Sté[email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Beautiful


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amar Mahal, Orchha, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Banyan Trees form a tunnel along the Shirdi-Ahmednagar Road, Maharashtra
Copyright Captain Nandu [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pic


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudwara Fatehgarh Sahib, Sirhind, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]

The city is an historically important town north of Patiala, especially for the Sikh faith. Gurudwara Fatehgarh Sahib, marks the site of the live entombment of the two younger sons of the tenth Guru of the Sikhs, Sri Guru Gobind Singh on 12 December 1705, by the Governor of Sirhind, Wazir Khan, the place is the today commemorated by Gurdwara Fatehgarh Sahib, 5 km (3 miles) north of the Sirhind. 

It is named Fatehgarh, meaning Town of Victory, because in 1710 Sikhs under the leadership of Banda Bahadur overran the area and razed the fort (built during Balban's rule) to the ground.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright panoramio*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Manali, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Tarun [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Kaleeswara Swamy Temple, Chengalpattu, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Raju's Temple [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing India!:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Venugopalaswamy Temple, Mandya, Karnataka
Copyright Ashwini Kumar [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## patentneer (Aug 12, 2008)

*.. OOOOoooooooohhh ... Maaaaaaa ... Maraaa !!!*

:cheers:... Kya bolun ... kya ... yaaad kaoun ... yaron !!!




Marathaman said:


> *Nubra Valley, Ladakh, Jammu and Kashmir
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Gridhakuta (Vulture Peak), Rajgir, Bihar

The hill is listed in Buddhist canonical texts as one of the places stayed in by the Buddha when at Rajgir; and several notable events, including an attempt on his life by his evil cousin Devadatta occurred there. The Mahayana tradition goes further; a number of its major texts, most famously the Lotus Sutra, were supposedly delivered as sermons there. As such, it was a major destination for pilgrims in both ancient and modern times. Described both by Faxian and Xuanzang it was identified in the later nineteenth century as a hill lying to the east of Old Rajgir.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Royal Cenotaphs at Bhuj, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

India rocks!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah...lots of rocks


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Port Blair, Andaman and Nicobar Islands
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Patthayam (traditional wooden harvest storage building) in Chertala, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## jithilkallada (May 13, 2008)

*Nehru Trophy*

*Nehru Trophy 2009*


















all the credit goes to one mR. Nikhil
pictures form his blogs


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good pics again. This thread makes you feel proud to be Indian.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Guptakashi, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]

Situated at an elevation of 1,319 m above sea level, Guptakashi is famous for the ancient Vishwanath Temple and Ardhnarishwara Temple - both dedicated to Lord Shiva. According to local legends, Pandavas sought the blessings of Lord Shiva after the battle of Kurukshetra. Guptakashi is also known for a holy tank, Manikarnik Kund. It is believed that two streams of the Ganges and Yamuna meet in this holy tank.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gulmarg, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]

Gulmarg has been a resort for the kings like Yousuf Shah Chak and Jahangir who used to visit frequently. The old name of Gulmarg was "Gaurimarg", the name of Lord Shiva's wife. Yousuf Shah Chak changed its name to Gulmarg, meaning the place of roses.

Gulmarg boasts Asia's highest and longest cable car project, the Gulmarg Gondola. The two-stage ropeway ferries about 600 people per hour to and from Kongdoori Mountain, a shoulder of nearby Afarwat Peak (4,200 m (13,780 ft)).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Shyam [email protected]*









*Copyright Bindaas [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]@flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sapteshwar Mandir, Dabhol, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thirumayam Fort, Thirumayam, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

*
It was built by Sethupathi Vijaya Ragunatha Thevar, ruler of Ramanathapuram in AD 1687. Sethupathi is the name of the ruling dynasty of Ramanathapuram (Ramnad). Another fact of historic interest is that the founder of the princely state of Pudukkottai had served as governor of Thirumayam fort before founding his own kingdom.

A Vishnu temple is located on the foot of the hill; it is much a much-venerated temple and is considered second in importance only to the temple at Srirangam (ஸ்ரீeரங்கம்). It contains one of the largest Anantasayi group icons in India. Anantasayi groups have Vishnu reclining on Anantha (Seshanaaga) as the central figure. The Vishnu temple contains an octagonal sacred tank called ‘Satya-pushkarani’ (சத்திய புஷ்கரணி).

Thirumayam (திருமயம்) is a place of historical importance located about 20 km south of the town of Pudukkottai. The famous freedom fighter Sathyamurthy (சத்தியமூர்த்தி) was born in Thirumayam in 1887.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Subash [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple Corridor, Nellaiappar Temple, Tirunelveli, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Sankar [email protected]

The temple dates back to 700 AD. 

Vast in area, this temple never ceases to surprise visitors for the wealth of detail it has to offer. The musical pillars in the Mani Mandapam which produce sound in various pitches when struck, the Somavara Mandapam, the 1000 pillared hall, the Tamra sabha with intricate wood work, the Vasantha Mandapam are some of the attractions in this temple. Lifelike sculptures adorn several of the mandapams in the temple, noteworthy ones being in the Sangili Mandapam which links the temples of Nellaiappar and Kantimathi.

The Copper Hall of Dance is a brilliant work of art, and is housed within the inner precincts of the temple. On the occasion of Arudra Darisanam (occuring in the Tamil month of Margazhi - Dec 15 - Jan 15), the images of Nataraja and Sivakami are housed here, and elaborate worship protocols are observed during the enactment of the Cosmic Dance of Shiva. A shrine to Sandana Sabhapati (adorned with sandal paste) is located right behind the Tamra Sabha and to a visitor walking towards the Tamra Sabha, the combination of these, i.e. the vision of Sandana Sabhapati seen through the Tamra Sabha presents a brilliant spectacle. There is yet another shrine to Nataraja here, the Periya Sabhapati shrine. Religious services are carried out here on special occasions, and this festival idol is never moved from this shrine.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village temple in Jari, Parvati valley, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright roadof[email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Parshvanath Temple, Lodurva, Rajasthan

The Parshvanath Temple is the main Jain temple which predates the temples of Jaisalmer just as the town itself is more ancient. The temple was destroyed in 1152, but was reconstructed in 1615 by Seth Tharu Shah and further additions were commisssioned in 1675 and 1687. Its Torana Dwar or main gateway is probably the most ornate of its kind in Rajasthan. The inner sanctum of the temple contains an image Parshvanath in black stone with a multi-hooded serpent canopy.


Lodurva is the original capital of the Bhattis, before Jaisal built the Jaisalmer fort in 1156. The town of Lodurva is much older than Jaisalmer and was sacked several times, most notably by Mahmud of Ghazni in the 11th century when he was en route to Somnath, and then by Mohammad Ghori in the next century. The latter invasion persuaded Jaisal to abandon Lodurva, and he shifted his capital to Jaisalmer, making Bhoj the last ruler of Lodurva. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright sherman [email protected]*









*Copyright ♣ ℓ u m i è r e ♣@flickr*


----------



## bajwa.manu (Feb 21, 2009)

^^.....amazing pics Marathaman.....:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Shah Quli Khan, Narnaul, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]

The beautiful tomb of Shah Quli Khan was constructed by Shah Quli Khan himself in 1574-75 AD. Shah Quli Khan was the Governor of Narnaul for the period of the reign of Akbar (AD 1556 - 1605) and he built this tomb for his father but after his death his mortal remains were also interred here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tripura Sundari Temple, Naggar, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]
*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Siddhanath Temple, Omkareshwar, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This Shiva temple dates from the 13th century.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhootnath Temple, Mandi, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This is the oldest temple in Mandi, dating from the 1500s. It is dedicated to Lord Shiva.*

Locator Map:

















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Haji Jamal, Nakodar, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]

This tomb was raised over the mortal remains of Haji Jamal, a pupil of Ustad Muhammed Husseini, the tambura player, towards the close of Emperor Shah Jahan’s reign. The two lined inscription engraved on the entrance gate of the tomb refers to its being the tomb of Haji Jamal and gives a date of AH 1067 ( AD 1657). It stands in the middle of the square platform, paneled on all sides with deep recesses concealing two flight of steps on each side.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*









*Copyright Kalle [email protected]*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

India has many beautiful landscapes and temples, they're amazing places.

:applause:


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Jaw dropping beautiful places!!!:eek2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow~~India is really incredible! I wish i can visit this great country one day.
As a Chinese buddhist, i always respect ancient india from the bottom of my heart.:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

wow --- all the pics disappeared :O


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> wow --- all the pics disappeared :O


If they were hosted on *[Sky Palace]* they would never disappear save for occasional server maintenance.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kumbhakarna Gardens, Penukonda, Andhra Pradesh

These gardens are famous for a statue of the mythical giant Kumbhakarna. An auditorium as well as restaurant are situated within his belly.

Kumbhakarna (Sanskrit: कुम्भकर्ण, kumbhakarṇa, spelled Kumbhakarno in Indonesia), in the Hindu epic Ramayana, was a Rakshasa and brother of Ravana. 

The legend goes that when he asked for a boon (blessing) from Brahma, his tongue was tied by goddess Saraswati. So instead of "Indraasana" (seat of Indra), he said "Nidraasana" (a bed for sleeping). His request was granted. However, his brother Ravana asked Brahma to undo this boon as it was in reality a curse. So Kumbhakarna slept for six months and then woke for one day only to fall asleep for another six months. However, when he woke up, he ate everything in the vicinity, including humans.

The statue depicts a scene from the epic when Ravana's army attempts to wake up the sleeping giant in order to join the battle against Rama's army. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## jjsheed (Jul 17, 2009)

Hindustan looking spectacular!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Ahhichatragarh Fort (Nagaur Fort), Nagaur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The present structures within this Rajput fort date from the 12th-17th century AD, although the fort itself was first established in the 4th century AD.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Beruta & [email protected]*









*Copyright Beruta & [email protected]*




































*Copyright Maitreya [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: no words, architecture is magnific and diverse, landscape too...i dont see Andaman & Nicobar :sly:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Man.

great work. You have revealed a lot of untalked beauties in India.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Karate lessons at Bharmour, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Bharmour, formally known as Brahmpura, was the ancient capital of Chamba. Situated at an altitude of 7000 feet in the Budhil valley, Bharmour is known for its scenic beauty and ancient temples. Some of temples are believed to be existing from 10th century. It is popularly spoken of as Shiva Bhumi, abode of lord Shiva*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Paramekkavu temple, Thrissur, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Camels on the beach, Jamnagar, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramakrishna Mutt, Chennai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Srini [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village temple in Kwar, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kamakhya Devi Fort/Temple,Kamru, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright John [email protected]*









*Copyright Pat [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, I just finished going through all the posts ! I ve been meaning to do this since I started following the thread about 20 days ago but I figured I'd get up to speed and then do this.

:applause:


Take a bow my man. It is a stupendous effort ! 

Also, I've seen greater coverage of the Northeast recently. It would be great if you could continue with that. That is an area of India that is supposed to be infinitely beautiful but has'nt gotten the attention it deserves.

Kudos again. Keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Arpels said:


> :drool: no words, architecture is magnific and diverse, landscape too...i dont see Andaman & Nicobar :sly:





bhargavsura said:


> Man.
> 
> great work. You have revealed a lot of untalked beauties in India.





shanware said:


> Man, I just finished going through all the posts ! I ve been meaning to do this since I started following the thread about 20 days ago but I figured I'd get up to speed and then do this.
> 
> :applause:
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :hug:

Andaman Nicobar is mostly out of bounds for tourists, so photos are difficult to find


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

no problem if you dont find pics of the islands, keep your good work :cheers1:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Iravangalar tea estate, Meghamalai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shree Omkar Jain Tirth, Vadodara, Gujarat
Copyright Sujal [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Drang-drung Glacier, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

The Drang-drung glacier is the largest glacier in Ladakh, situated near the Pensi-la. The stod river originates from this glacier.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Achabal, Anantnag, Jammu & Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]

Achabal served as the pleasure retreat of the Mughal Empress Nur Jehan. Situated at a height of 1,677 m. This splendid garden was built by Emperor Jahangir.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Virateshwar Mandir, Shahdol, Madhya Pradesh


Virateshwar Temple, dedicated to Lord Shiva, is situated at Sohagpur in the Shahdol District of Madhya Pradesh. It was built between AD 950 and AD 1050 by Kalchuri King Maharaja Yuvraj Deva.

This 70 ft high temple is a fine example of Kalchuri Age architecture. The statues of Mahavir, Shiva and Parvati in dancing posture, Saraswati, Ganesh, Vishnu, Narasimha, a beautiful young woman taking out a thorn, fighting men and Lord Krishna playing flute are eye-catching. Beautiful erotic postures related to Kamasutra, Vinavadini and Ardhnarishwar are also present.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> Thanks guys :hug:
> 
> Andaman Nicobar is mostly out of bounds for tourists, so photos are difficult to find


Here is a pic that I had seen a while back from Nicobar Islands and saved it . Absolutely love it.









Andaman and Nicobar Islands, India, April 2008. snorkeling with Rajan the elephant that takes a daily swim in the sea. The remote Andaman Islands are an upcoming eco tourism and active adventure destination. Photo by Frits Meyst/Adventure4ever.com


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^That's probably off Havelock Island - one of the few Islands open to tourists. Here's a picture that I posted earlier in this thread, of the same Island


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Devagiri Venkateshwara Temple, Bangalore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Gurudwara in Pushkar, Rajasthan
Copyright Blank [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Shreeram [email protected]*


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

UAU!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lenyadri, Junnar, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The Lenyadri or Ganesh lena group of caves is located on a hill variously known as Sulaiman Pahar and Ganesh Pahar, the latter due to the location of a Ganesha shrine in one of the caves, which is a later addition. The Sthalapurana calls it as Lenyadri and an ancient inscription gives the name of this hill as Kapichita (Kapichitta). There are nearly 40 caves in this group of which the main group of 30 caves are located in a line and stretch from east to west, all facing south and overlooking the valley of Kukdi river.

The caves are numbered from east to west and among them Cave 6 and 14 are chaityagrhas and the remaining are viharas (monasteries) of which Cave 7 is the largest and also houses the image of Ganesha. The remaining monasteries are small in size which has two or three cells, in some cases with a front verandah. They range in date from 1st century to 3rd century A.D.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Temple in a field, Hastinapur, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright arpit [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

del


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Taramati Baradiri, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright I am [email protected]

Taramati Baradari is a palace located near Gandipet lake in Hyderabad, India, that was built in the 1880s under the Seventh Sultan of Golconda, Abdullah Qutb Shah as an ode to his favorite courtesan, Taramati.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Anshuman [email protected]*









*Copyright Chittaranjañ@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Brahmadesam, Thirunelveli District, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Sankar [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of the Chanderi Fort, Ashoknagar, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Chanderi is located strategically on the borders of Malwa and Bundelkhand. The history of Chanderi goes back to the 11th century, when it dominated the trade routes of Central India and the arterial route to the ancient ports of Gujarat as well as to Malwa, Mewar, Central India and the Deccan. Consequently, Chanderi became an important military outpost.

The Mughal Emperor Babur captured the city from Medini Rai, and in 1540 it was captured by Sher Shah Suri, and added to the governorship of Shujaat Khan. The Mughal Emperor Akbar made the city a sarkar in the subah of Malwa. The Bundela Rajputs captured the city in 1586, and it was held by Ram Sab, a son of Raja Madhukar of Orchha. In 1680 Devi Singh Bundela was made governor of the city, and Chanderi remained in the hands of his family until it was annexed in 1811 by Jean Baptiste Filose for the Maratha ruler Daulat Rao Sindhia of Gwalior. The city was transferred to the British in 1844. The British lost control of the city during the Revolt of 1857, and the city was recaptured by Sir Hugh Rose on February 14, 1858. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Agra Fort, Agra, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Redstone [email protected]

Agra Fort is a UNESCO World Heritage site located in Agra, India. The fort is also known as Lal Qila, Fort Rouge and Red Fort of Agra. It is about 2.5 km northwest of its much more famous sister monument, the Taj Mahal. The fort can be more accurately described as a walled palatial city.

It is the most important fort in India. The great Mughals Babur, Humayun, Akbar, Jehangir, Shah Jahan and Aurangzeb lived here, and the country was governed from here. It contained the largest state treasury and mint. It was visited by foreign ambassadors, travelers and the highest dignitaries who participated in the making of history in India.

This was originally a brick fort and the Sikarwar Rajputs held it. It was mentioned for the first time in 1080 AD when a Ghaznavide force captured it. Sikandar Lodi (1487-1517) was the first Sultan of Delhi who shifted to Agra and lived in the fort. He governed the country from here and Agra assumed the importance of the 2nd capital. He died in the fort in 1517 and his son, Ibrahim Lodi, held it for nine years until he was defeated and killed at Panipat in 1526. Several palaces, wells and a mosque were built by him in the fort during his period.

After Panipat, Mughals captured the fort and a vast treasure - which included a diamond that was later named as the Koh-i-Noor diamond - was seized. Babur stayed in the fort in the palace of Ibrahim. He built a baoli (step well) in it. Humayun was crowned here in 1530. Humayun was defeated in Bilgram in 1530. Sher Shah held the fort for five years. The Mughals defeated the Afghans finally at Panipat in 1556.

Realizing the importance of its central situation, Akbar decided to make it his capital and arrived in Agra in 1558. His historian, Abdul Fazal, recorded that this was a brick fort known as 'Badalgarh' . It was in a ruined condition and Akbar had it rebuilt with red sandstone. Architects laid the foundation and it was built with bricks in the inner core with sandstone on external surfaces. Some 1,444,000 builders worked on it for eight years, completing it in 1573.

It was only during the reign of Akbar's grandson, Shah Jahan, that the site finally took on its current state. The legend is that Shah Jahan built the beautiful Taj Mahal for his wife, Mumtaz Mahal. Unlike his grandfather, Shah Jahan tended to have buildings made from white marble, often inlaid with gold or semi-precious gems. He destroyed some of the earlier buildings inside the fort in order to make his own.

At the end of his life, Shah Jahan was imprisoned by his son, Aurangzeb, in the fort, a punishment which might not seem so harsh, considering the luxury of the fort. It is rumored that Shah Jahan died in Muasamman Burj, a tower with a marble balcony with an excellent view of the Taj Mahal.

This was also a site of one of the battles during the Indian rebellion of 1857, which caused the end of the British East India Company's rule in India, and led to a century of direct rule of India by Britain.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Girl in the [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright 翔的@flickr *









*Copyright michael clarke [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Carol [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Scott [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright youngrobv (Rob & Ale)
@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Scott [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright jit [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

21 posts per picture ..getting ahead of ourselves are'nt we  ...amazing pictures though :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

shanware said:


> 21 posts per picture ..getting ahead of ourselves are'nt we  ...amazing pictures though :cheers:


I usually do that for important places. :lol: But hey, the 20 pictures don't count because they are "Bonus Pictures"


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A tiny village in the Thar Desert, Rajasthan
Copyright nevil [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Seetha Lava Kusha Temple, Wayanad, Kerala
Source *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Surya Mandir, Ranakpur
Copyright [email protected]

This temple is situated quite close to the Adinath temple.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Laura [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*SriMukhalingeshwara Temple, Srimukhalingam, Andhra Pradesh

Sri Mukhalingam is one of the famous Hindu pilgrimage centers in Andhra Pradesh. Sri Mukhalingam was also capital of Eastern Ganga kings of Kalinga (ancient Orissa). The temple of Srimukhalingam was built by Kamarnava II in 8th century AD of the Eastern Ganga dynasty. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vizianagaram Fort, Vizianagaram, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Vizianagaram Fort was constructed in the year 1712-1714 A.D. Traditionally five Vijayas or signs of victory were present at the inception of this fortress. It was named Vizia-nagaram (place of victory) after its founder Vijaya Rama Raju and the foundations were laid on Tuesday (Jayavaram in Telugu), the tenth day (Vijayadasami) of the Dasara Festival in the year Vijaya of the Hindu calendar. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Papikondalu (Papi Hills), Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Sandeep [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Sandeep [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Pankaj [email protected]*









*Copyright Pankaj [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shiva Temple, Korba, Chhattisgarh
Copyright Ice [email protected]

This ruined 9th century temple was built by Raja Vikramaditya of the Banna dynasty.
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxman Temple and Buddhist Monasteries, Sirpur, Chhattisgarh
Copyright [email protected]

This is the oldest existing brick temple in India. The temple was built by Shaivaite King Mahashivagupts in the 6th century, who also played host to the famous Chinese traveler Hieun Tsang. Sirpur or Shreepur was once the capital of Dakshin Kosala. 

Sirpur was also famous for its Buddhist monasteries, such as Ananda Prabhu Kuti Vihar, Padmapani Vihar, Swastik Vihar, dating from the same period.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*Laxman Mandir:*









*Ananda Prabhu Kuti Vihar:*








*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Char Bangla Temples, Baranagar, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

This Temple complex was built by Rani Bhabani, Zamindar of Natore circa 1730s.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Nice. Very unusual architecture for a temple, right ?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

shanware said:


> ^^ Nice. Very unusual architecture for a temple, right ?


Its Bengali temple architecture.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Eklakhi Tomb, Pandua, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]

It is considered to be a tomb for sultan Jalal ad-Din (d. 1431), son of a Hindu king, Raja Ghanesh, who converted to Islam. This brick tomb with a magnificent dome is very similar to Chika Masjid, which still exists in Gaur. It is situated near Qutb Shahid Masjid and dargah of Nur Qutb Alam. By the outside walls, niches and statues and delicate patterns on pillars at the four corners, it is assumed that it was built by Hindu masons. Inside the tomb is octagon-shaped with each side having arches. There still exist three mausoleums of the king, his wife and child. (Matsuo Ara)
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramganga Valley, Jim Corbett National Park, Uttarakhand
Copyright Winterline Nature [email protected]

This is the valley of the Ramganga river that originates from Doodhatoli ranges in the district of Pauri Garhwal. The river Ramganga flows to south west from Kumaun Himalaya. It is a tributary of the river Ganga, originates from the high altitude zone of 800m-900m.

This area is known for its rich wildlife such as elephants, spotted deer, and Tigers. As such it is a part of the Jim Corbett Tiger Reserve *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Winterline Nature [email protected]*









*Copyright Winterline Nature [email protected]*









*Copyright Nachiketa [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nahargarh Fort (Tiger Fort), Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright David [email protected]

Nahagarh Fort stands on the edge of the Aravalli Hills, overlooking the pink city of Jaipur. The view of the city from the fort is breath taking. Along with Amber Fort and Jaigarh Fort it formed a strong defence ring for the city. During the Sepoy revolt of 1857, Nahagarh served as a refuge for Europeans fleeing from the havoc created by mutineers in neighboring states. The word Nahargarh means the abode of tigers. Legends say that it was name after Prince Nahar whose spirit haunted the place and obstructed construction of the fort. 

Built mainly in 1734 by Maharaja Sawai Jai Singh II, it is partially in ruins. It was extended in 1868. The rooms are linked by corridors and still have some delicate frescos. There are nine apartments for the nine queens the Maharaja had and all are well planned and decorated. Nahargarh is also called the hunting residence of Maharajas.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright A different view [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

shanware said:


> Beautiful pics ...I thought the last couple were from Jaigarh (?)


You're right. I mixed up the two.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jai Vilas (Raj Bari), Jawahar, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

This palace was built by the ruling Munke clan of the erstwhile princely state of Jawahar. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [s e l v i n]@flickr*









*Copyright [s e l v i n]@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## desozapeaterr (Nov 9, 2009)

India is really beautiful city. This great pictures, thank you for sharing them. I will return to post the picture on this forum and you'll find them great.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village near Bharmour, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright World is [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

India is so diverse and beautiful, it's a pity most people can't even imagine what India is like!!! I certainly hope to visit some day!

Congrats! Awesome thread!


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

Mumbai Airport


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Marine Drive, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright krum_yankov*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ayyappa Temple, Vasai, Maharashtra
Copyright U A [email protected]

Sree Ayyappa Temple is one of the famous temples in Vasai, Thane District. The temple enshrines Lord Ayyappa as the presiding deity. Lord Ganesh, Lord Shiva, Lord Muruga, Nagaraja and Navagrahas are the sub deities.

Neeranjanam and Ganapati Homa are the main offerings. Mandala Puja and Makar Sankranti are the major festivals celebrated at the temple. Prathishtadina Mahotsav (January-February) is the other main festival celebrated. During the festival thousands of devotees visit this temple to get the divine grace and blessings. * 

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Malana Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kangra Fort, Kangra, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The Kangra Fort was built by the Royal family of Kangra (The Katoch Dynasty), which traces its origins to the ancient Trigarta Kingdom, mentioned in the Mahabharata. It is the largest fort in the Himalayas and probably the oldest dated fort in India.

The fort of Kangra was taken by the Mahmud of Ghazni in AD 1009. In 1337, it was captured by Muhammad bin Tughluq and again in 1351 by his successor, Firuz Shah Tughluq. But it was not completely subdued until 1622, when after a siege of fourteen months, it was conquered by the Mughal Emperor Jahangir who garrisoned it with his troops and appointed a Governor to keep the turbulent hill chiefs in check.

In the second half of 18th Century, following the decline of Mughal power, Raja Sansar Chand-II succeeded in recovering the ancient fort of his ancestors, in 1789. But by carrying his ambitions too far he came in conflict with the neighboring hill chiefs, the Gurkhas and finally with Ranjit Singh to whom he was compelled to surrender Kangra Fort in 1809. It remained in the hands of the Sikhs till 1846 when it was made over to the British Government, along with the surrounding hills.

A British garrison occupied the fort until it was heavily damaged in an earthquake in the year 1905.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright Predrag [email protected]*









*Copyright Predrag [email protected]*


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

AMAZING country!!!!
I wanna go there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kirti Mandir (Temple of Fame), Vadodara, Gujarat

Kirti Mandir was built by Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad III to perpetuate the memory of his ancestors. The sun, the moon and the earth in bronze with the map of undivided India adorn the shikhar of Kirti Mandir. Kirti Mandir was built in 1936 as part of the Diamond Jubilee celebrations of Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad III.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sun Temple, Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jageshwar Temples, Almora, Uttarakhand
Copyright I [email protected]

Jageshwar (Hindi-जागॆश्वर)is a pilgrimage town in Almora district, Uttarakhand, dedicated to Lord Shiva, located 36 km northeast of Almora, in Kumaun region. The temple city comprises a cluster of 124 large and small stone temples, dating 9th to 13th century AD, with many preserved by the Archaeological Survey of India (ASI), which include Dandeshwar Temple, Chandi-ka-Temple, Jageshwar Temple, Kuber Temple, Mritunjaya Temple, Nanda Devi or Nau Durga, Nava-grah temple, a Pyramidal shrine, and Surya Temple amongst which the oldest shrine is the 'Mrityunjaya Temple' and the biggest shrine is the ' Dandeshwar Temple'*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Sudarshan [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Pauri-Garhwal, Uttarakhand
Copyright Shail [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Gandhinagar, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Anand Bhavan, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Anand Bhavan is a large mansion located in Allahabad. Established by Indian political leader Motilal Nehru in the 19th century, it has served as the ancestral home of the Nehru-Gandhi Family — future Prime Ministers of India Jawaharlal Nehru and Indira Gandhi were born there.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Siddhesvara Temple, Haveri, Karnataka

The Siddhesvara Temple (or Siddheshvara Temple) is considered an ornate example of 12th century Western Chalukyan art and is well-known for the many loose sculptures of Hindu deities that exist in it. However, inscriptional evidence would suggest that the initial consecration of the temple was in late 11th century. An interesting aspect about the temple is that it faces west, instead of facing the rising sun in the east–a standard in Chalukyan constructions.

From inscriptions, Haveri was originally called Nalapuri and was one of the oldest agraharas (place of learning) in modern Karnataka. An inscription dated 1067 CE in the town mentions the grant of the village to 400 Brahmins.

The temple may have been consecrated initially as a Vaishnava temple (to the God Vishnu), later taken over by Jains who may have removed some images from the temple and eventually become a Shaiva temple after coming under the possession of the worshippers of God Shiva.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sharana Basaveshwara Temple, Kulburgi (Gulbarga), Karnataka
Copyright cpt.Smetá[email protected]

The temple is dedicated to an eminent Hindu religious teacher and philosopher, Shri Sharana Basaveshwara ,a Lingayat saint of 18th Century known for his Dasoha(Giving is earning) and Kayaka - an advancement of the Karma doctrine.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gond Samadhi, Chandrapur, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

This is the cenotaph of the Gond rulers of Chandrapur. The reign of the Gond monarchs ended in 1751 with the establishment of the Maratha empire.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mangalore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Mangalore (Tulu: Kudla, ಕುಡ್ಲ; Kannada: ಮಂಗಳೂರು, Mangalūru; Konkani: Kodial, ಕೊಡಿಯಾಲ್; Beary: Maikala, ಮೈಕಾಲ) is the chief port city of the Indian state of Karnataka. Bound by the Arabian Sea and the Western Ghat mountain ranges, Mangalore is the administrative headquarters of the Dakshina Kannada (formerly South Canara) district in southwestern Karnataka.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Santram Mandir, Nadiad, Gujarat

Santram Mandir is a famous temple situated in Nadiad, Gujarat. It is home to Santram Maharaj who is a holy figure in Gujarat. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Raisen Fort, Raisen, Madhya Pradesh
Nakul [email protected]

Raisen Fort is an ancient sandstone fort, located at Raisen in Raisen District of Madhya Pradesh. It is about 23 km south of Sanchi.

Built in 1200 AD, this Malwa fort was under the early Hindu rulers of the area and the Rajputs in the 15th century.

Placed on a sandstone hill, at the foot of which settles the town, the ruins of the fort consist of temples, cannons, three palaces, 40 wells and a large tank. Exquisite display of ancient paintings can be seen in the caves around the fort.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright Raveesh [email protected]*









*Copyright m [email protected]*









*Copyright Shahana [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pratapeshvara Temple, Kalna, West Bengal

This temple is built in the Rekha style. It dates from 1849.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Megheswar Temple, Bhubaneshwar, Orissa
Copyright NARSINGH [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Channarayana Durga, Tumkur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Islamnagar, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Vinod [email protected]

Bhopal state was established in 1724 by the Afghan Sardar Dost Mohammed Khan, who was a commander in the Mughal army posted at Mangalgarh, which lies to the north of the modern city of Bhopal. Taking advantage of the disintegration of the Mughal empire, he usurped Mangalgarh and Berasia (now a tehsil of the Bhopal District).

After the death of last Gond queen, Dost Mohammed Khan took his chance and seized the little Gond Kingdom and established his capital 10 km away from modern Bhopal, at Jagdishpur. He named his capital Islamnagar, meaning the "City of Islam". He built a small fort and some palaces at Islamnagar, the deserted ruins of which can still be seen today. After few years, he built a bigger fort situated on the northern bank of the Upper Lake. He named this new fort Fatehgarh ("the fort of victory"). Later the capital was shifted to the current city of Bhopal.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Gurudwara Shri Dera Baba Naik, Gurdaspur, Punjab

This Sikh Gurudwara is just 1 km from the Indo-Pakistan border. It can be seen from the other side. The dome was gilded by Maharaja Ranjit Singh himself.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudwara Shri Charan Kanwal Sahib, Banga (Nawashahr), Punjab
Source
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

A Real Feast Awesome Collection.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Renuka Lake, Sirmaur, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Arun [email protected]

Renuka lake is in the Sirmaur district and it is 672 m above the sea level. It is the largest lake in Himachal Pradesh, with a circumference of about 3214 m. This lake was named after the goddess Renuka. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Fred [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Solan, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright G [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mosque and the tomb of Makhdum Jahanian at Kannauj, Uttar Pradesh*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Poornathrayeesa Temple, Kochi, Kerala
Copyright Sara the [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*




































*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks, _India101_, for some awe-inspiring pictures. 

Keep up the good work. kay:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bahá'í House of Worship or Lotus Temple, New Delhi, Delhi
Copyright Vandelizer*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*








*Copyright Wikiuser*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Absolutely love this architecture. Lotus, so beautiful, so Indian.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Where is Marathaman? Why isn't he posting anymore?


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like this building. Regards.*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

bhargavsura said:


> Where is Marathaman? Why isn't he posting anymore?


He says he hasn't got the time and now I'm left with this thread...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Manali, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Alright, lots of PMs and emails to resume posting  so here goes: 










*Parshwanath temple (Sri Shankeshwar Tirth), Shankeshwar, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

The first structure at this site was built in the 12th century. It underwent periodic expansion and renovation, the latest one in the 19th century.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Good to have you back !:cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for comming back :cucumber: btw, can you update the first post map?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^There's nothing to update. Most of the last few ones are reposts


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Post #1290 is in the South Sikkim district, nothing has ever been posted from there.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Ah, silly me. I'll update it. Now all of Sikkim's covered.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vijaya Choleeswaram, Narthamalai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

The Vijayalaya Choleeswaram in Narthamalai, though so called under the name of the founder of the Chola dynasty of Thanjavur, is a fine example of Mutharayar style of construction and indeed a forerunner of the magnificent temple at Gangaikondacholapuram built by Rajendra Chola. 

This is the first time when Nagara and Vasara styles have been incorporated in the construction of the vimanam. There is an inscription at the base of the dwarapalaka statue which clearly states that the original temple was built by Ilangovathi Mutharayar (alias) Chathambuthi which was damaged by rain and the same was rebuilt with granite stones by Mallan Vithuman Mutharaya king in 886 A.D. This is a clear evidence that the temple was in existence prior to Vijayalaya chola, though at present the temple is called Vijayalaya Choleeswaram. 

More Info here*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> ^Ah, silly me. I'll update it. Now all of Sikkim's covered.


Thats why I chose it


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Fort Chanwa, Luni, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Grete [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amar Mahal, Jammu, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright Hari Niwas Palace [email protected]

Amar Mahal was built for Raja Amar Singh, a Dogra king by a French architect on the lines of a French Chateau. It was donated to the Hari-Tara charitable trust by Dr. Karan Singh and is now a museum.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Ajit [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Shivalik Range (Lower Himalayas) with Mt. Trishul (7,120m), Bageshwar, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]

Mt. Trishul is the second one from the extreme left. *


Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*The three peaks of Mt. Trishul*









*Copyright peed[email protected]*









*Copyright manan [email protected]*









*Copyright mountain [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Toranmal, Nandurbar, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Toranmal is an Hill Station in the municipal council of the Nandurbar district in the state of Maharashtra. One can reach through Shahada. It is located in the Satpura Range. Gorakhnath Temple is the site of a Yatra attended by thousands of devotees on Mahashivratri.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Doraha Sarai (RDB Fort), Ludhiana, Punjab
Copyright jass [email protected]

This Mughal-era caravan-serai became famous by the name of RDB Fort when some scenes from the movie 'Rang de Basanti' were shot here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes tomas. kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Krang Suri Falls, Jaintia Hills, Meghalaya
Copyright Lambert [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Meenakshi Dewan from the tiny village of Tinginaput (Koraput dist.), Orissa, poses with a solar panel.
Source*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Smriti Mandir, Ranchi, Jharkhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Vivek [email protected]*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

At the forefront of technology, beautiful night photo.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chennakeshava and Nageshwara Temples, Mosale, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Mosale is a village in the Hassan district. These Hoysala temples date from the 13th century AD.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

















*Copyright Alemaari @flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

shanware said:


> Good to have you back !:cheers:


+1

Thanks for bringing India to the SSC World!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*12th Century Hoysala ruins at Koravangala, Karnataka
Copyright ^.__.^ @flickr*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Undeshwar Mahadev Temple, Bijolia, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The fortified town of Bijolia is unknown except for its temples which are by the hundreds, both ruined and standing. It was the hub of religious activity from the 11th century till the 13th century, and over a hundred temples were built here, out of which only three remain intact. During the 16th century the area was ruled by a Parmar chief and was a small fiefdom of Mewar. From inscriptions found in and around its ruined temples, it comes to light that Bijolia was greatly influenced by Ajmer and was a bastion of the Chauhana power in the southwest. During late 12th century AD Bijolia came to be ruled by Someshwar, a Chauhana ruler who built a temple. However, he was killed in battle against Kuntipal, the ruler of Gujarat, in 1170AD*

Locator Map:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread makes me so proud to know I come from such a beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Baijnath Temple, Baijnath, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Hanna [email protected]

Baijnath is famous for its 13th century temple dedicated to Siva as Vaidyanath, ‘the Lord of physicians’. Originally known as Kiragrama, the town lies on Pathankot-Chakki-Manali highway (National Highway No. 20) almost midway between Kangra and Mandi. The present name Baijnath became popular after the name of the temple.

The Baijnath temple has been continuously in use ever since its construction in 1204 A.D. by two local merchants named Ahuka and Manyuka. The two long inscriptions in the porch of the temple indicate that a temple of Siva existed on the spot even before the present one was constructed. The present temple is a beautiful example of the early medieval north Indian temple architecture.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Geetesh [email protected]*


----------



## Talks_44 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very professional. Great landscapes and architecture photose. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful structures are a treasure.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chail, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Sarvjeet [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome back, _Marathaman_. Thanks for the beautiful pictures.

_India101_, thank you too for being a poster in here in the iterim.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Students pose in front of Kadalekalu Ganesha Temple, Hampi, Karnataka
Copyright Murali [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Royal Palace, Tanjore, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

The Palace, on the east main street is a series of large and rambling buildings of fine masonry, built partly by the Nayaks around 1550 AD, and partly by the Marathas. The entrance is by way of a large quandrangular courtyard. The encircling walls are pierced by big gateways to the north and east. The courtyard leads to a many-pillared hall. A small inner courtyard gives access to a large one.

On the southern side of the third quadrangle is a vimana like building, 190 feet high with eight storeys and it is the Goodagopuram. This was the palace watch tower and also the armoury of the Thanjavur Kings till 1855 A.D.

The two Durbar Halls of the Nayaks and the Mahrattas and the Raja Sarafoji Saraswathi Mahal Library are the chief sights of the Palace. The Saraswathi Mahal Library has remarkable collection of about 30,433 sanskrit and other vernacular palm leaf manuscripts and 6,426 printed volumes, besides a large number of journals. The library is the effort of the three hundred years of collections by the Nayak and Mahratta kings.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright ~ YvesbenoiT [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ambarnath Temple, Thane, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The commissioning of the temple is attributed to the Silhara king Chittaraja. Silhara clan ( 800 - 1240AD) , once the vassals of the Rashtrakutas ruled the northern Konkan including the present day Thane and Mumbai. According to the details inscribed on the temple, the Ambarnath temple was constructed in 1060AD. 

The sculptures of Hindu mythology, predominantly Shaiva theme , forms a chain around the temple et the eye level. There are fluted mouldings above and below the sculptures. A large number of the sculptures have lost its details to the weathering. Unlike the soapstone used by the Hoysalas or the hard marble , the type of rock used in Ambernath temple is flaky. The weather took its toll. The details got blended thanks to the flaking over the centuries. The portions relatively isolated from the natural elements were better preserved. Still as a whole the sculptures are intact.

The tower is in the classic Nagara style. The tower over the vestibule and the central hall is intact, but the pinnacle over the sanctorum is partially collapsed. One can find the image of dancing Shiva on the tower. The motif on a block standing skyward is beautifully carved.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kohima Hornbill Festival 2009, Kohima, Nagaland
Copyright [email protected]

Hornbill Festival is held at Naga Heritage Village, Kisama which is about 12 km from Kohima. All the tribes of Nagaland take part in this festival. The week long festival unites one and all in Nagaland and people enjoy the colorful performances, crafts, sports, food fairs, games and religious ceremonies.Traditional arts which include paintings, wood carvings, and sculptures are also on display. Festival highlights include Traditional Naga Morungs Exhibition and sale of Arts and Crafts, Food Stalls, Herbal Medicine Stalls, Flower shows and sales, Cultural Medley-songs and dances, Fashion shows, Beauty Contest, Traditional Archery, Naga wrestling, Indigenous Games, and Musical Concert. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Korakundah tea estate, Nilgiris, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Korakundah tea estates comprise around 300 acres in the south Nilgiris between Manjur and Upper Bhavani. Korakundah is well known for its orthodox process organic and green teas.

The estate has maintained several large tracts of shola and plantation forests which are also home to several species of wildlife.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Akshar Ghat, Gadhada, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxmi Wadi, Gadhada, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Guru Ka Lahore, Bilaspur, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Guru Ka Lahore is a cluster of three Gurdwaras near Basantgarh village in Bilaspur district of Himachal Pradesh, about 12 kilometers north of Anandpur Sahib in Punjab, which are located at the site of Guru Gobind Singh's marriage. A fourth Gurdwara at the spot which played a part in the wedding is located about a Kilometer away.

In keeping with Panjabi tradition the betrothal of young Gobind Rai had taken place during the lifetime of his father Guru Tegh Bahadur, but the marriage had been postponed because of the elder Guru's martyrdom in November 1675. Early in 1677, Jito Ji's father, Bhai Hari Jas, a resident of Lahore, came to Chakk Nannki (later Anandpur Sahib) and proposed that the bridegroom's marriage party should go to Lahore with the marriage being performed at an early and suitable date.

The elders in the holy family considered that it was still not politically advisable to go to Lahore. The young Guru said, we shall create a 'Lahore' here. The bride's family may come and reside in it, and the marriage may take place as agreed. Consequently, a temporary camp was set up near Basantgarh to look like part of Lahore. The site was called Guru Ka Lahore. Bhai Hari Jas brought his family and relations to the temporary 'Lahore' and the marriage took place on 23rd Har 1734 Bikrami/21st June 1677. Even after the camp had been closed down and diassembled, the place continued to be considered holy. A Gurdwara was established at the camp site to which two more were added later close to some nearby springs. *

Locator Map:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the North East. It's so different from the rest of India.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Sikh couple ride a motorbike in Chandigarh. A Gurudwara is seen in the background.
Copyright [email protected]
*
Locator Map:


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Siliserh Palace, Alwar, Rajasthan
Copyright 

This palace and hunting lodge was built by Maharaja Vinay Singh in 1845 A. D. for his queen Shila.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Chippu [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Near Jalaput Reservoir, Koraput district, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist ruins at Nagarjunakonda, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Nagarjunakonda (meaning Nagarjuna Hill in Telugu) is a historical Buddhist town, now an island located near Nagarjuna Sagar in Nalgonda district in the state of Andhra Pradesh. It is 150km south east of the capital, Hyderabad.

It is one of India's richest Buddhist sites, known in the ancient times as Sri Parvata. It now lies almost entirely under the Nagarjunasagar Dam.It is named after Nagarjuna, a southern Indian master of Mahayana Buddhism who lived in the 2nd century AD, who is believed to have been responsible for the Buddhist activity in the area. The site was once the location of many Buddhist universities and monasteries, attracting students from as far as China, Gandhara, Bengal and Sri Lanka.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*Hindu Temple









Simhala Vihara









Chaitya Hall









Maha stupa









Bathing Tanks


















Bathing ghat







*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Manali, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koti Kanasar village, Garhwal, Uttarakhand
Copyright abhineet [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

,,,


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Garpanchkot, West Bengal
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nanakmatta Sahib, Udham Singh Nagar, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tabo Monastery, Spiti, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Tabo Monastery (or Tabo Chos-Khor Monastery) was founded in 996 CE by the great Tibetan Buddhist lotswa (translator), Rinchen Zangpo, the king of western Himalayan Kingdom of Guge. It is located in the very arid, cold and rocky Tabo valley at an altitude of 3,050 metres (10,007 ft). After the earthquake of 1975 a new monastery was built, and in 1983 a new Du-kang or Assembly Hall was constructed. It here that H.H. the Dalai Lama held the Kalachakra ceremonies in 1983 and 1996. Above the monastery there are a number of caves carved into the cliff face and used by monks for meditation.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very romanticist, exotic.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Jain temple in Bangalore, Karnataka
Copyright INDE ESPOIR Loisirs [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

btw, what is the significance of that large piece of land in the northeast that remained as part of india while bangladesh and bhutan became their own countries?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

poptartscrunch said:


> btw, what is the significance of that large piece of land in the northeast that remained as part of india while bangladesh and bhutan became their own countries?


Please ask this question in the Indian forum. This thread is only for pictures, not political discussion.


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

sorry, didn't realize it was politically controversial lol


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

poptartscrunch said:


> sorry, didn't realize it was politically controversial lol


Huh? Its not controversial. Feel free to discuss it, but not in this thread. Get it?


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics - of great country!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist ruins at Deur Kothar, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Buddha Stupa-Deur [email protected]

The Deur Kothar stupa may have been established by the Maurya king Asoka in the 3rd century BCE. In the ancient times, the site was located on the Dakshinapatha (Southern Trade Route) running east-west from Patliputra (Patna) to Pratishthana in Maharashtra through Central India. Being situated centrally amongst the famous Buddhist places like Sanchi, Sagar, Kaushambi and Sarnath, Deur Kothar used to be visited by Bhuddhist monks frequently.

The Deorkothar complex boasts four brick stupas, the most ever found at a site of this period. The varying sizes of bricks used in construction point to an early date. Such motifs as twirling lotus, conical lotus bud, and a simple flower pot on a three-tiered pedestal-the carving of which foreshadows early Buddhist art, can be seen on the railing posts of the largest brick stupa, which rises to a height of nearly 30 feet. The stencil-cut effect of the friezes, along with their simple ornamentation and the paucity of human and animal figures, suggests these are early attempts at stone railing art. It would therefore seem that the stupa at Deorkothar was built before the famous early free-standing stupa at Sanchi.

The site of Deorkothar also comprises monasteries, a water channel system, an ancient pathway, and 30 stone stupas, many of which contained sherds of high quality northern black polished ware, the pottery of everyday use between 700 and 300 B.C. Such sherds are absent from Sanchi, further indicating that Deorkothar predates that site.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dumporijo , Lower Subansiri, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright Rita [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*General Post Office, Kolkata, West Bengal
Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]

The General Post Office, Kolkata is the central post office of the city of Kolkata and the chief post office of West Bengal. The post-office handles most of the city's inbound and outbound mail and parcels. Situated in the B.B.D. Bagh area, the imposing structure of the GPO is one of the landmarks in the city.

The site where GPO is located was actually the site of the first Fort William. It is also alleged to be the site of the infamous Black Hole of Calcutta (1756). Designed by, Walter B. Grenville the general post office was built in 1864.

The GPO is notable for its imposing high domed roof (rising over 220 feet) and tall Ionic-Corinthian pillars . A Postal Museum that was built in 1884 displays a collection of artefacts and stamps. Philatelic Bureau is located on the southwestern end of the building. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Purana Qila, Delhi
Copyright Australians Studying [email protected]

Purana Qila (Hindi: पुराना क़िला, Urdu: پُرانا قلعہ, translation: Old Fort), is the inner citadel of the city of Dina-panah, founded by the second Mughal Emperor, Humayun in 1533 and completed five years later . Purana Qila and its environs flourished as the sixth city of Delhi. Sher Shah Suri defeated Humayun in 1540, and renamed the fort as Shergarh, and also added several more structures in the complex, during his reign that lasted for the next five years until his death in 1545. Subsequently Islam Shah took over the reigns of North India from this fort, but later shifted his capital to Gwalior, as it was supposed to be a safer capital in that period. After Islam Shah's death in 1553, Adil Shah took the charge of North India, and this fort remained neglected. Adil Shah shifted his capital to further east to Chunar in present day Bihar. Humayun, who was based in Kabul got an opportunity to re-capture the citadel and the seat of Delhi in 1555, fifteen year after he had to leave it, though his reign didn't last long, he died only a year later in Jan. 1556, due to a tragic accident, within the fort complex at Sher Mandal. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Grey [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A gurudwara in Hanumangarh, Rajasthan
Copyright Tarun [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Umaid Lake Palace, Dausa, Rajasthan
Copyright Steve [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ranthambore fort, Ranthambore, Rajasthan
Copyright Seb & [email protected]

The fortress of Ranthambore was founded in 944 by the Chauhan Rajputs (tatu(meenas)). The fortress commanded a strategic location, 700 feet above the surrounding plain. After the defeat of the Chauhan king Prithviraj III by Muhammad of Ghor in 1192, Ranthambore, led by Govinda Raja, grandson of Pritviraj, became the center of Chauhan resistance to the expanding Sultanate of Delhi. Govinda Raja was succeeded by his son Balhana.

The Delhi Sultan Iltutmish captured Ranthambore in 1226, but the Chauhans recaptured it after his death in 1236. The armies of Sultan Nasir ud din Mahmud, led by the future Sultan Balban, unsuccessfully besieged the fortress in 1248 and 1253, but captured from Jaitrasingh Chauhan in 1259. shakti Dev succeeded Jaitrasingh in 1283, and recaptured Ranthambore and enlarged the kingdom. Sultan Jalal ud din Firuz Khilji briefly besieged the fort in 1290-91. In 1299, Hamir Dev sheltered Muhammad Shah, a rebel general of Sultan Ala ud din Khilji, and refused to turn him over to the Sultan. The sultan unsuccessfully besieged the fortress in 1299, but returned in 1301 to personally oversee a long siege, and succeeded in capturing the fort.

The fortress was captured by the kingdom of bemawar under Rana Hamir Singh (1326–1364) and Rana Kumbha (1433–1468). After the reign of Rana Kumbha's successor Rana Udai Singh I (1468–1473) the fortress passed to the Hada Rajputs of Bundi. Sultan Bahadur Shah of Gujarat captured the fortress from 1532 to 1535. The Mughal Emperor Akbar captured the fortress in 1559.

The fortress passed to the Kachwaha Maharajas of Jaipur in the 17th century, and it remained part of Jaipur state until Indian Independence. The area surrounding the fortress became a hunting ground for the Maharajas of Jaipur. Jaipur state acceded to India in 1949, becoming part of the state of Rajasthan in 1950.

Inside Ranthambore fort there are three Hindu temples dedicated to Ganesh, Shiva and Ramlalaji constructed in 12th and 13th centuries from red Karauli stone. There is also a Jain temple of Lord Sumatinath (5th Jain Tirthankar) and Lord Sambhavanath (3rd Jain Tirthankar) within the premises.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright wanderlust [email protected]*









*Copyright Girl in the [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great pics, once again from India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread is getting an insane amount of views :nuts:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Simandhar Jain Temple, Navsari, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Krishnapuram Palace, Alapuzha, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

The Palace was built during the period of Anizham Thirunal Martanda Varma (1729-1758 AD, 904-933 ME) after the annexation of Kayamkulam to the erstwhile State of Travancore. The Palace is noted for its characteristic style of Kerala Architecture such as gabled roofs, narrow corridors, dorma windows, pent roofs and so on. It also houses one of the largest single panel Mural paintings so far discovered in Kerala known as 'Gajendra Moksha', which measures 53 sq.ft in area. An Archaeological museum is set up in the Palace in which stone and wood sculptures, bronzes, copies of Mural paintings, coins, megalithic remains, stone inscription and such historically and archaeologically important objects are preserved and protected.*

Locator Map:.









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Shutterbug [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Jean-Marie et [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins at Gyaraspur (Vidisha), Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected] 

Bajramath Temple (11th Century), Mala Devi Temple and Hindola Toran. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*




























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Motorcycling and the Art of Zen [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruined Medeival Chandela temple in Mahoba, Uttar Pradesh
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Navbrahma Temples, Alamgir, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

These Shaivite temples date back to the 7th century A.D and were built by the Badami Chalukyas rulers who were great patrons of art and architecture. 

The temples are emblematic of the Northern and Western Indian styles of architecture. They do not reflect the Dravidian style of architecture as is generally common with the temples in this region. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright teambhp*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Really nice finds.....good work !:cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Elphinstone College, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Elphinstone College is an institution of higher education affiliated to the University of Mumbai. Established in 1856 it is one of the oldest of colleges of the University of Mumbai. It is reputed for producing several luminaries like Bala Gangadhar Tilak, Pherozshah Mehta, and Jamshedji Tata. It is known for having played a key role in spread of Western education in Bombay Presidency.

The college was named after Hon. Mountstuart Elphinstone, the departing Governor of Bombay who was responsible for beginning higher education in the city. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Brihadishwara Temple, Thanjavur (Tanjore), Tamil Nadu
Copyright claude [email protected]

Covered earlier here.

The Thanjavur “Big Temple” (Peria Kovil) is one thousand years old this year, 2010. Rajaraja Chola I commissioned and performed the sacred dedication of the temple in the year 1010. 

The 'Vimana' - or the temple tower - is 216 ft (66 m) high and is among the tallest of its kind in the world. The Kalash or 'Shikhara' (apex or the bulbous structure on the top) of the temple is of monolithic granite weighing 81.25 tons. The entire temple structure is made out of hard granite stones, a material sparsely available currently in Thanjavur area where the temple is located.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Ahmed Nizam Shah, Ahmednagar, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The Ahmadnagar Sultanate was a late medieval Indian kingdom, located in the northwestern Deccan, between the sultanates of Gujarat and Bijapur. Malik Ahmad, the Bahmani governor of Junnar after defeating the Bahmani army led by general Jahangir Khan on 28 May 1490 declared independence and established the Nizam Shahi dynasty rule over the sultanate of Ahmadnagar. Initially his capital was in Junnar. In 1494, the foundation was laid for the new capital Ahmadnagar.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Champaner-Pavagadh Archaeological Park, Panchmahal, Gujarat
Copyright Ludorak [email protected]

Champaner-Pavagadh Archaeological Park is a UNESCO World Heritage Site which was inscribed in 2004. There is a concentration of largely unexcavated archaeological, historic and living cultural heritage properties cradled in an impressive landscape which includes prehistoric (chalcolithic) sites, a hill fortress of an early Hindu capital, and remains of the 16th century capital of the state of Gujarat. The site also includes, among other vestiges, fortifications, palaces, religious buildings, residential precincts, agricultural structures and water installations, from the 8th to the 14th centuries. The Kalikamata Temple on top of the Pavagadh Hill is considered to be an important shrine, attracting large numbers of pilgrims throughout the year. The site is the only complete and unchanged Islamic pre-Mughal city.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright *









*Copyright 10 Year [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Kunal [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright 10 Year [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Trichambaram Temple, Kannur, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Trichambaram Temple is situated near Taliparamba town, famous for its spices trade. The temple is believed to have got the name from Thiru Shambara or the holy shambara in reverence to Maharishi Shambara.

The deity of the temple is Krishna. The sculptures on the walls of the sanctum sanctorum are a class by themselves. The temple also contains one of the most exquisite collection of mural paintings in south India. Trichambaram Temple has three ponds attached to it, with the temple for Durga being surrounded by water on all sides.

The annual temple festival (Utsavam) is a colourful event. The fortnight-long festival begins on Kumbham 22 of Malayalam calendar (which generally falls on March 6) every year with the kodiyettam (hoisting of a religious flag) and comes to an end on Meenam 6 (which generallay falls on March 20) with Koodipiriyal (Ending of this festival). In between these dates, for 11 days, thitambu nriththam (a sort of dance with the deities of Krishna and Balarama) is held at Pookoth Nada (1 km from Trichambaram temple).
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Harish [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Udayagiri and Khandagiri caves, Bhubaneshwar, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]

The caves are situated on two hills Udayagiri and Khandagiri, mentioned as Kumari Parvat in Hathigumpha inscription and face each other across the road. It is believed that most of these caves were carved out as huge residential blocks for Jain monks, during the reign of King Kharavela. Udayagiri meaning Sunrise Hill, has 18 caves while Khandagiri has 15 caves. They date from around 2nd century BC.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist ruins at Lalitgiri, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]

The earliest Buddhist complex, dating back to 1 st century A.D., has a huge brick monastery, the remains of a Chaitya hall, a number of enigmatic stupas and a relocated stone Stupa at the apex of a small rugged sand stone hill (Pushpagiri Hill), dominates the rustic greenery around. 
Hieun Tsang, the Chinese traveler of the 7th century, was amazed to see the Pushpagiri University under the Buddhist complex at Lalitgiri and its synergism with other places of the triangle. He even wrote of a magnificent stupa on the hill top which emitted a brilliant light because of its sacredness. In the 8th century, Lalitgiri became an important center for Tantric Buddhism or the Vajrayana school of art and philosophy. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rashtrapati Bhavan, New Delhi, illuminated for Republic Day 2010.
Copyright Prakash [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*



























*Copyright Prakash [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mohamad Gawan Madrasa, Bidar, Karnataka
Copyright Jagan [email protected]

Built in 1472 by Gawan, a Persian exile and scholar of the Bahmani court, this was one of the greatest centers of Islamic learning of its time, attracting students from all over the Islamic world. This Persian-style, massive three-storeyed building was once surmounted by large bulbous domes and its walls are adorned with exquisite colorful tile work and inscriptions from the Quran. It once housed a world-famous library, a mosque, a laboratory, lecture halls, quarters for the teaching faculty and a students’ hostel. Though it suffered extensive damage, a large portion of the building still remains unharmed.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Bindaas [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Phyang Monastery, Phyang, Ladakh

Phyang (or Phiyang) Gompa is a Buddhist monastery located just 15 or 16 kilometres west of Leh in Ladakh. It was established in 1515. Phyang contains numerous sacred shrines inside the monastery, frescoes dating from the royal period, and a 900 year old museum which has an extensive collection of idols including a number of fine Kashmiri bronzes probably dating to the 14th century, thangkas, Chinese, Tibetan and Mongolian firearms and weapons.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Franco [email protected]*









*Copyright Franco [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurdwara Karamsar, Rara Sahib, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Saragarhi Memorial Gurdwara, Firozpur, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]

Saragarhi Memorial Gurdwara at Firozpur was built in the memory of 21 Sikh soldiers of the 36 Sikh Regiment who fell in heroic defence of Fort Saragarhi in Wazirstan on September, 12 1897 while defending the fort against an attack of ten thousand Pathans.

The 36 Sikh Regiment was raised at Firozpur on April 1887 under the command of Colonel Cook. In January 1897 the Regiment was sent to Fort Lockhart of which Saragarhi and Gulistan were important posts. On the morning of September 12 about ten thousand pathans surrounded Saragarhi and taking positions within one thousand yards of the fort, opened fire. The memorial Gurdwara at Ferozepur was built at a cost of Rs, 27,118 by the Army Authorities to honour these brave soldiers. The Gurudwara was declared open in 1904 by Sir Charles Pevz, the then Lieutenant Governor of Punjab. Every year on September 12, a religious congregation is held in the morning and reunion of Ex-servicemen in the evening. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chambal River near Kota, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!! this is lovely...


----------



## desiguy66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Great effort! This has to be one of the best threads in SSC


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lonar Crater Lake, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Lonar Lake, which was created by a meteor hitting the Earth during the Pleistocene epoch, is a saltwater lake at Lonar in Buldana district. The impact crater thereby formed is the only hypervelocity meteoritic impact crater on basalt rock. A lake that evolved in the resulting basaltic rock formation, is both saline and alkaline in nature. 

The lake was first mentioned in ancient scriptures such as the Skanda Purana, the Padma Puran and the Aaina-i-Akbari. The first European to visit the lake was British officer, J.E. Alexander in 1823. Buldhana district in Maharashtra where the lake is located was once part of Ashoka’s empire and then of Satavahanas. The Chalukyas and Rashtrakutas also ruled this area. During the period of the Mughals, Yadavas, Nizam and the British, trade prospered in this area. Several temples found in the periphery of the Lake are known as Yadav temples and also as Hemadpanti temples (named after Hemadri Ramgaya).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## India4experts (Jan 23, 2010)

*Gokak Waterfalls - Karnataka - Belgaum District*










The Gokak Falls is a waterfall located on the Ghataprabha River in Belgaum district of Karnataka, India. The waterfall is six kilometers away from Gokak, a nearby town.
After a long winding course, the Ghataprabha river takes a leap of 52 metres (170 ft) over the sand-stone cliff amidst a picturesque gorge of the rugged valley, resembling Niagara Falls on a smaller scale. The waterfall is horse shoe shaped at the crest, with a flood breadth of 177 metres (580 ft). During rainy season, the thick reddish brown water sweeps far over the brink of the cliff with a dull roar that can be heard from some distance. There is a hanging bridge across the river, measuring about 201 metres (660 ft). Its height above the rock bed is 14 metres (46 ft).

One of the interesting features of this place are the monuments from the Chalukya era that are present on either banks of the rocky gorge.

There is an old electricity generation station which used to generate electricity during 1880s. A ropeway connects the power station to the cliff top.
July to September is the best season to visit the place. The Gokak Falls can be developed into a fine tourist attraction. (article from Wikipedia)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Banihal, Doda, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhoroli River, Sonitpur, Assam
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Borail Hills, North Kachar Hills, Assam
Copyright Zahid Ahmed [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Amazing landscapes  Wonderful India...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lungad West village, Mamit, Mizoram
Copyright azara [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chandel, Manipur
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kachari Megaliths, Dimapur, Nagaland
Copyright [email protected]

The ruins date from the Kachari civilisation, established before the Ahom invasion of the region in the 13th century A.D. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*








*Copyright Rita [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Masilamani Nathar Temple, Tharangambadi (Tranquebar), Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This temple was built in 1305 A.D by Maravarma Kulasekara Pandiyan of the Pandya dynasty. It was damaged in the 2004 Indian Ocean Tsunami. 

Tharangambadi (or Tranquebar) is a panchayat town in Nagapattinam district. It was a Danish colony in India from 1620-1845. It is spelled Trankebar or Tranquebar in Danish, which came from the native Tamil, Tarangambadi, meaning "place of the singing waves".
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Pushparatheshwarar Temple,Gnayiru Village, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

It is said that the village was the home of Kanva Maharishi. An altar for Sangili Nachiyar, the wife of Tamil saint-poet Sundarar, is found in the temple. Sage Agastiyar, who wrote Aditya Hridaya Stotram, stayed at this temple and prayed to the Lord, it is said. Pradosham, associated with Lord Siva, the Nandi and Surya, draws devotees from far and near, to Gnayiru. 

The temple that was in a dilapidated condition for several decades has now been renovated.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## ad7ever (Feb 8, 2010)

i can just see the map.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Strange. I can see the pictures. Anyone else can't see them?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

NE towns look so nice.

btw, I can see all the pics.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gangar Village, Barkot, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow!! India is undoubtedly one of the beautiful places on earth. There are many logical reasons for this argument
a) India has a vast peninsula and islands . That capture the beauty that comes with islands beaches and mountains
Andaman Nicobar lakshwadeep

b) India ofcourse has the longest and highest mountain ranges the himalaywas

c) India also happens to have huge dessert which shows the tribal life of desert dwellers which in its own way is uniquely beautiful. Ofcourse it has large amounts of arable land.

D) it has many Large rivers the Yamuna Ganges narmada in the north and krishna godavari kaveri in the south which along with their tribuatries make a beautiful landscape.

Hence india beyond any doubt qualifies quite logically to be one of the places which has a very high probability of having beautiful landscapes that can amaze anyone. Above all marathamans photography shows us how beautiful this great nation can be.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

:applause: :applause: and simply stunning :cheers:


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Honestly finished the entire thread. it is simply so amazing that i really feel like saying

Vande mataram
sujalam suphalam
malayajsitalam
shasya shyamalam matarm
vande mataram

subra jyotsana pulakitayamani
drumadhula shobini
suhasini sumadhura basini
sukhadam vardam
mataram 
vande mataram


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village canal in Kottayam district, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Gangar Village's houses are very interesting, just like everything in this thread, kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shivappa Nayaka Palace, Shimoga, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

This palace was built in the 17th century by Shivappa Nayaka, ruler of the Keladi Nayaka kingdom. It is remarkable for being one of the few surviving wooden palaces in India.

Shimoga district has an illustrious political lineage. It was ruled by the Shatavahanas, Kadambas, Chalukyas, Rashtrakutas, Hoysalas and Nayakas who were patrons of art. Artefacts collected from different parts of the district are exhibited in the sprawling lawns of the palace.

The open courtyard has octagonal wooden pillars and two flights of stairs. It is flanked by rooms on either side. The upper storey has two rooms and sixteen wooden pillars. It is said that the balcony of the palace was used to conduct durbars (court) when the king paid a visit to the town. Rajaram, the son of Maratha king Shivaji, is said to have taken refuge in this palace when he was attacked by Aurangzeb.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









Source


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome pictures, Marathaman!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lingana Fort, Raigad, Maharashtra
Copyright Bhushan [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Disket Monastery, Nubra Valley, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khecheopalri Lake, Sikkim
Copyright Adrian [email protected]

Khachoedpaldri lake is a Holy Lake for Buddhists in West Sikkim. Khachoedpaldri is also considered as a wish fulfilling lake and has thousands of non-Buddhist believers who pray here. The real name of the lake is Sho Dzo Sho, meaning “Oh Lady, Sit Here”, but is commonly known as Khachoedpaldri lake because it sits on the lap of Khachoedpaldri, a sacred hill.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Adrian [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful country


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rameshwara temple, Keladi, Karnataka
Copyright Ananth [email protected]

The interiors of the Keladi temple can surprise the visitor as it looks rather nondescript from outside. Popularly known as the Keladi Rameshwara Temple, the complex encloses a Parvati shrine, a Rameshwara shrine and a Veerabhadra shrine. The stone sculpture of Ganda Berunda on the ceiling of the Veerabhadra temple is exquisite. It is a depiction of a two-headed garuda (a mythical bird) holding lions with its beak and elephants with its claws. The yali columns which are pillars depicting horses or lions with their fore paws raised are also seen here. There is a Nandi Dwajastambha (pillar) at the entrance of the Veerabhadra temple. The tall pillar which has a Nandi on the top is said to have been erected during the reign of Rani Chennamaji.

Keladi was the capital city of the Kingdom of Keladi, a feudatory of Vijayanagara Empire. After the disintegration of Vijayanagara Empire in the Battle of Talikota, the Keladi Nayakas created an independent kingdom and it remained so until it was annexed to Mysore Kingdom by Hyder Ali.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Ananth [email protected]*


















*Copyright Muthu [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Muthu [email protected]*










*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the ceiling exquisite:? you meen the exterior?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Ceiling. I couldn't find any shots of it though.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

looks cool by this pic :dunno:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^No there's a carving of two-headed Garuda on the ceiling. But I can't find pics of it.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok :doh:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Saputara Valley, Dangs, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudwara Mehdiana Sahib, Moga, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]

Gurdwara Mehdiana Sahib is famous for its architecture and monuments depicting important events in Sikh history. The gurdwara is also commonly known as the School of Sikh History. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kambala buffalo race, Karkala, Karnataka
Copyright ஆ ன ந் த ம் / a n a n d h a [email protected]

Kambala or Kamblā (Tulu, : ಕಂಬಳ ) is a traditional buffalo race in muddy waters, held from December till March. It is the native sport of Tulu Nadu region of South India.

It has been criticised by animal lovers as inhumane and barbaric due to use of whips on participating buffaloes. As of now, more than 45 races are held annually in Coastal Karnataka. Nearly 18 kambalas are held under the banner of Kambala Samithi and the rest are held under the auspices of temples and political patronage. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Anjengo Fort and fishing village, Varkala, Kerala
Copyright Emmanuel [email protected]

The Anjengo fort was built by the Portuguese in 1695 and is located at Anjengo, a land sandwiched in between the sea and the backwaters. The fort was originally built as a depot to store goods. Later the British captured this fort and they used it for Military purposes.There are a few tombstones enshrined in the fort, oldest of them dates back to AD 1704.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tipical Portuguse fort endeed, it did not know this :uh: lot of palm trees in this coast...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> *Loktak Lake, Manipur
> *
> 
> Locator Map:
> ...


Maratha wath is that circles, plantations:?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^The locals grow these things. Basically masses of vegetation that serve as food for fish and also they sometimes build houses on them.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Pakia said:


> Here is a pic that I had seen a while back from Nicobar Islands and saved it . Absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's more of the same. I think even the elephant is the same. Swimming is a rare talent among elephants apparently.




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/james_rd_scott/sets/72157623312462215/
*Copyright James R.D. [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Village Temple, Taati (Uttarkashi), Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maqbara Sadat Ali Khan, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This is the tomb of Nawab Saadat Ali Khan, who ruled Lucknow (Awadh) during the period 1798 to 1814. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright sachin.verma @flickr*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the cute elephant pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Guru Ka Taal, Agra, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Guru ka Tal is a historical Sikh pilgrimage place dedicated to the memory of ninth Guru Sri Guru Teg Bahadur. The Gurudwara was built over the place where the Guru Tegh Bahadur laid down his arms to offer arrest to Aurangazeb, the Mughal Emperor. This historic structure dates back to the 17th century. Earlier it was a Tal (reservoir) in the area near Sikandra. It was built in 1610 AD to collect and conserve rainwater in Agra during Jehangir's reign. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jagat Temple, Udaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Though Ambika Mata Temple, dating from 961 AD is not very big, its splendid architecture makes it unique. The main shrine has an image of Ambika, a form of the Goddess Durga. Dating back to the Pratihara period, the temple comprises an elevated altar. The principal image of the Goddess is placed here. The temple contains a mandapa (columned prayer hall) that has projections on two of its sides and a small loggia in obverse. The hall has windows that are ornamented with beautifully carved panels. The ceiling rises in the shape of a pyramid with the additional alcoves. The loggia is also covered by a shelter. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Buddhist Prayer Flags, Leh, Ladakh, Jammu and Kashmir*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amarnath cave temple, Amarnath, Jammu and Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]

The Amarnath caves (Hindi: अमरनाथ गुफा, Urdu: امرناتھ گُپھا) are one of the most famous shrines in Hinduism, dedicated to the god Shiva. The shrine is claimed to be over 5,000 years old and forms an important part of ancient Hindu mythology.

Inside the main Amarnath cave lies an ice stalagmite resembling the Shiva Linga, which waxes during May to August and gradually wanes thereafter. This lingam is said to grow and shrink with the phases of the moon, reaching its height during the summer festival. According to Hindu mythology, this is the cave where Shiva explained the secret of life and eternity to his divine consort Parvati. There are two other ice formations representing Parvati and Shiva's son, Ganesha.

Aryaraja (34 BCE-17CE) used to spend “the most delightful Kashmir summer” in worshiping a lingam formed of snow/ice “in the regions above the forests”. This appears to be a reference to the ice lingam at Amarnath. There is yet another reference to Amareshwara or Amarnath in the Rajatarangini (Book VII v.183). According to Kalhana, Queen Suryamati, the wife of King Ananta (1028-1063), “granted under her husband’s name agraharas at Amareshwara, and arranged for the consecration of trishulas, banalingas and other [sacred emblems]”.

In his Chronicle of Kashmir, a sequel to Kalhana’s Rajatarangini, Jonaraja relates that that Sultan Zainu’l-abidin (1420-1470) paid a visit to the sacred tirtha of Amarnath while constructing a canal on the left bank of the river Lidder (vv.1232-1234). The canal is now known as Shah Kol.

In the Fourth Chronicle named Rajavalipataka, which was begun by Prjayabhatta and completed by Shuka, there is a clear and detailed reference to the pilgrimage to the sacred site (v.841,vv. 847-849). According to it, in a reply to Akbar’s query about Kashmir, Yusuf Khan, the Mughal governor of Kashmir at that time, described among other things the Amarnath Yatra in full detail.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Mridul [email protected]*









*Copyright varun goel is the [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Masjid-e-Azam, Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, that Jagat Temple is so beautiful


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> *Copyright varun goel is the [email protected]*


That picture is amazing!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tirumala Venkateswara Temple, Tirumala, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright SenShots / Ar. M. [email protected]

Tirumala Venkateswara Temple (Telugu : తిరుమల వెంకటేశ్వరస్వామి మందిరము) (Tamil:திருமலை திருப்பதி வெங்கடேஸ்வரக் கோவில்) is a famous Hindu Temple of Lord Venkateswara located in the hill town Tirumala of Andhra Pradesh. The temple is built on the Venkatadri hill, one of the seven hills of Tirumala, and hence is also known as the Temple of Seven Hills (Saptagiri in Sanskrit). The presiding deity of the temple, Lord Venkateswara, is also known by other names - Balaji or Srinivasa.

The temple is the richest and the most visited place of worship in the world. The temple is visited by about 50,000 to 100,000 pilgrims daily, while on special occasions and festivals, like the annual Brahmotsavam, the number of pilgrims shoots up to 500,000, making it the most visited holy place in the world.

The origins of the site are legendary. Its beginnings are shrouded in great antiquity and its origins are still a matter of scholarly debate. Thondaiman, ruler of the ancient Thondaimandalam (present day Kanchipuram), is believed to have first built the temple after visualizing Lord Vishnu in his dream. He built the Gopuram and the Prakhara, and arranged for regular prayers to be conducted in the temple. Later on the Chola dynasty vastly improved the temple and gave rich endowments. To date, you will find the various Tamil Grantha script within the Temple prakara walls. The Sangam literature of Tamil such as that of Silapadikaram and Satanar Manimekalai, dated between 500BC and 300AD, mentions Thiruvengadam (now named Tirupati) by the appellation "Nediyon Kunram" as the northernmost frontier of the Tamil kingdoms.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected] *









*Copyright Christian [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ganugapenta NaveenKumar [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright SenShots / Ar. M. [email protected]*









*Copyright Arun's little [email protected]*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

literally an umbrella of trees


----------



## NParry (Apr 28, 2009)

marathaman is back!! Wow, wonderful pictures. Thank you very much for bringing us joy daily with these pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bara Bhangal Range, Kullu-Manali, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright RAHUL SUD [email protected]

The alpine terrain between the Kullu Valley and Dharamshala is one of the most spectacular and little known regions of the West Himalaya. Trails crossing verdant meadows (with excellent campsites) and traversing snow bound passes to access secluded Hindu villages and remote shepherd encampments are the key attractions of this unique trek. This is a trek for the 'Himalayan hand', with an opportunity to absorb unrivalled views of the Pir Panjal.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wild Tulips in Pampore, Jammu & Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Darbargarh, Poshina (Distt. Sabarkantha), Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

The erstwhile rulers of Poshina are descendants of the Chalukyas, who ruled much of central India and the whole of Gujarat in the 12th century. They conquered Poshina from the Rathore Rajputs in medieval times. The Jagir was much sought after by princely states of north Gujarat including Idar. The fortifications of Darbargadh were built prior to the conquest, and the principal Haveli in the 1640s. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madakasira Fort, Anantapur, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Ravindra [email protected]

Tradition says that this fort was built by the chiefs of Sira in Mysore. In 1728, it was captured by the Marathas, and in 1741 it was captured by Morari Rao. Later in 1762 it was taken by Hyder Ali of Mysore. Yet again, it changed hands between the muslim rulers of Mysore and Morari Rao until finally, the area came under British control in 1799. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the view from the Fort :drool:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India is one 5th the size of countries like Russia but so much more diverse.


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

AMAZING PHOTOS!!!!!!!!
i love India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Scenes from the Kala Ghoda Art Festival 2010, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The Kala Ghoda Arts Festival is an annual festival, usually around nine days long, held in late January or early February, in the Kala Ghoda area of South Mumbai. This year it was held from 6th to 14th Feb.

From its inception in 1999, the Festival has grown in stature and popularity, attracting visitors and participants from other parts of the country, and the world.

The Festival is organised by the Kala Ghoda Association (a non-profit organisation that states its objectives as "physically upgrading the Kala Ghoda sub-precinct and making it the Art District of Mumbai") and curated by teams handling each of the sub-festivals.

The sub-festivals feature the visual arts, dance, music, theatre, cinema, literature, lectures, seminars and workshops, heritage walks, special events for children, and a vibrant street festival. Entry to all events is free to all (only restricted by the size of the venues) and costs are met through corporate sponsorship. Venues include The Jehangir Art Gallery, The National Gallery of Modern Art, the David Sassoon Library, Max Mueller Bhavan, Elphinstone College, the K R Cama Institute, the M C Ghia Hall, and the street area of Rampart Row. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]*









*Copyright s t e r n f a h r e [email protected]*









*Copyright nyct[email protected]*









*Copyright s t e r n f a h r e [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Devrishi [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

anzor said:


> AMAZING PHOTOS!!!!!!!!
> i love India













*Knesset Eliyahoo, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The Knesset Eliyahoo, also Knesset Eliyahu, is an 1885 synagogue in Fort (area) in downtown Mumbai. It was built by Jacob Elias Sassoon and his brothers to commemorate their father and is run by the Jacob Sassoon Trust.

In 1985, the President of India, Giani Zail Singh, visited to honor the centennial of the building of the synagogue. The Indian Post Office issued a stamp in honor of the centennial.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ganesh Mandir, Sangli, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Ganapati Temple is situated on the banks of river Krishna at Sangli. Thorle (elder) Chintamanrao Patwardhan consecrated the idol in 1843.

The temple has been built with black stone brought from Jyotibha hills. There is a platform, a hall and a 'Nagarkhana' inside the vast two acre complex of the temple. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gulab Bari, Faizabad, Uttar Pradesh
Source

Literally meaning 'Garden of Roses', this place has a good collection of roses of various varieties set by the sides of water fountains. Gulab Bari also houses a maqbara (Mausoleum) of Nawab Shuja-ud-Daula, the second Nawab of Oudh (now Avadh) in the campus.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vagamon, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Vagamon (Malayalam: വാഗമണ്*) is a hill station located in Kottayam-Idukki border. It has a cool climate with the temperature between 10-23°C during a summer midday. It is situated 1,100 metres above sea level.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Asif [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thirunelli Temple, Wayanad, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

Thirunelli Temple (also Tirunelli) is an ancient temple dedicated to Lord Vishnu on the side of Brahmagiri hill. The Temple is located at an altitude of about 900m in north Wayanad in a valley surrounded by mountains and beautiful forests.

No proper records of the exact dates of establishment of temple exist, though it is beyond dispute that Thirunelli was once an important town and pilgrim center in the middle of inaccessible jungled valley surrounded on four sides by mountains. There also exists documentary proof that Thirunelli at the time of Chola king Bhaskara Ravi Varma I (962–1019 CE) was an important town and pilgrim center in south India. In the dense jungles surrounding temple, the ruins of two ancient villages can be found. Also recent excavations at the time of paving roads have yielded period coins of 9th and 10th century. Noted historian V. R Parameswaran Pillai in his book "Thirunelli Documents" clearly states that this temple was once an integral part of the early history of North Kerala.

One notable feature of the temple is the lack of a temple well in the premises. Hence water is transported from a perennial mountain stream deep in the valley via impressive stone aqueducts right into the priests room. Thirunelli is famous as the destination to perform last rites of the deceased at the rock close to Papa nasini stream.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Novel [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

India is great & dangerous  natur is stunning


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Main or Inner shrine of Maha Vishnu Temple, Thirukachamkurissi (Thirkodithanam), Kerala
Copyright [email protected]


The Mahavishnu Kshetram (temple) at Thrikodithanam is one of the five Vishnu temples associated with the five Pandava brothers, the principal characters of the Mahabharata. It is believed that Sahadeva, one of the brothers, performed penance at this site. This temple is also counted among the 108 Temples & Celestial Abodes of Vishnu, which make a Vaishnavite's pilgrimage itinerary. Earliest references to this temple appear in the poems and hymns composed by the greatest of Alvar saints - Nammalvar, in 800 AD. Old stone inscriptions in the temple date it back to the second Chera Empire (800 - 1102 AD). 

The name `Kachamkurissi' can also be linked to that time in ancient history when, culturally, Kerala was a part of `Tamizhagam'. The famed Sangam literature during the period of the Cheras (upto the 3rd Century A.D.), speak of the `Tinais' or `eco-zones' — `kurinji' (kurichi) or hilly tracts being one of them. The place name is thus indicative of the early origins of this temple. 

Historically, for many centuries, this temple was under the custodianship of the Vengunad Rajas of Kollengode, along with the orthodox Nambudiri families of Cherampotta Mana and Cherukunnam Mana of Thrissur. During the `golden era' of the temple, its `Utsavams' and `Seevelis' were bright, joyous, and full of pageantry.

The shrine has all the features of the traditional Kerala temple — Dwajastambam, Mukhamandapam, Namaskaramandapam, Sreekovil and Chuttambalam. 

More info here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









Source


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Grishneshwar Temple, Aurangabad, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

Grishneshwar, also known as Ghushmeshwar, is a famous Hindu temple dedicated to Lord Shiva and is one of the twelve Jyotirlingas, the sacred abodes of Shiva.

The Grishneswar temple was re-constructed by Maloji Raje Bhosale of Verul, (grandfather of Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj) in the 16th century and later by Ahilyabai Holkar in 18th century, who also re-constructed the Kashi Vishwanath temple at Benares, and the Vishnu Paada temple at Gaya.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Neeraj [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Qutub Complex, Mehrauli, Delhi
Copyright Jacob [email protected]

The Qutb complex (Hindi: क़ुतुब परिसर, Urdu: قطب پرِسر), also spelled Qutab or Qutub, is an array of monuments and buildings, the most famous of which is the five-storeyed, and 72.5 m high Qutb Minar built in 1192 AD, by Qutbuddin Aibak, viceroy and general in Mohammed Ghori of Ghazni's army to mark their victory over Delhi.

The complex initially housed a complex of twenty-seven ancient Jain temples which were destroyed and their material used in the construction of the Quwwat-ul-Islam Mosque next to the Qutb Minar, built on the ruins of Lal Kot Fort built by Tomar Rajput ruler, Anangpal in 739 CE and Qila-Rai-Pithora, Prithviraj Chauhan's city, the Rajput king, whom Ghori's Afghan armies had earlier defeated and killed at the Second Battle of Tarain.

The complex was added to by many subsequent rulers, including Firoz Shah Tughlaq and Ala ud din Khilji as well as the British.

Qutb Minar is the tallest brick minaret in the world. Inspired by the Minaret of Jam in Afghanistan, it is an important example of early Afghan architecture, which later evolved into Indo-Islamic Architecture.
Its construction also marked the end of Hindu kingdoms in North India, and the beginning of Muslim rule in India, which ended only in the 19th century with the arrival of the British, and even today the Qutb remains one of the most important "Towers of Victory" in the Islamic world. Aibak however, could only build the first storey, for this reason the lower storey is replete with eulogies to Mohammed Ghori. The next three floors were added by his son-in-law and successor, Iltutmish. The minar was first struck by lightning in 1368 AD, which knocked off its top storey, after that it was replaced by the existing two floors by Firoz Shah Tughlaq, a later Sultan of Delhi 1351 to 1388, and faced with white marble and sandstone enhancing the distinctive variegated look of the minar, as seen in lower three storeys.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright youngrobv (Rob & Ale)@flickr*









*Copyright Ursula in [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Amit [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright NID [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Roshans [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Bakhtiyar Kaki, Mehrauli, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

Khwaja Syed Muhammad Qutbuddin Bakhtiar Kaki (Urdu: خواجہ سیّد محمد قطب الدین بختیار کاکی) (born 1173-died 1235) was a renowned Muslim Sufi mystic, saint and scholar of the Chishti Order. He was the disciple and the spiritual successor of Moinuddin Chishti as head of the Chishti order. Before him the Chishti order in India was confined to Ajmer and Nagaur. He played a major role in establishing the order securely in Delhi. His dargah in Mehrauli, the oldest dargah in Delhi, is the venue of his annual Urs.

His most famous disciple and spiritual successor was Fariduddin Ganjshakar, who in turn became the spiritual master of Delhi's noted Sufi saint, Nizamuddin Auliya, who himself was the spiritual master of Amir Khusro and Nasiruddin Chirag-e-Delhi. The influence of Qutubuddin Bakhtiyar Kaki on Sufism in India was immense. As he continued and developed the traditional ideas of universal brotherhood and charity within the Chisti order, a new dimension of Islam started opening up in India which had hitherto not been present.

The darbaar shrine of Qutbuddin Bakhtiar Kaki has also been the venue of the annual Phoolwalon-ki-sair (a festival of flower-sellers) in autumn, which has now become an important inter-faith festival of Delhi.

The festival has its origins in 1812, when Queen Mumtaz Mahal, wife of the Mughal Emperor, Akbar Shah II (r. 1806-1837) made a vow to offer a chadar and flower pankha at the Dargah and a pankha at the Yogmaya Mandir, also at Mehrauli, if her son Mirza Jehangir, who after inviting the wrath of Sir Archibald Seton, the then British Resident of the Red Fort, was exiled to Allahabad, returned safely. And as the legend goes, he did, and so began the tradition henceforth. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tashiding Monastery, Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]

Tashiding Monastery is a Buddhist monastery of the Nyingma sect of Tibetan Buddhism. It is located on top of the hill rising between the Rathong River and the Rangit River, 40 kilometres from Gyalshing and 19 kilometres to the south east of Yoksum.

It was established in 1717 during the reign of the third Chogyal Chakdor Namgyal. It is located on the site blessed by the great Guru Padmasambhava, as according to legend, Padmasambhava shot an arrow into the air to select the place where he would sit in meditation and where the arrow landed, eventually, became the site of the Tashiding. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Adrian [email protected]*









*Copyright retlaw [email protected]*









*Copyright black [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## NParry (Apr 28, 2009)

Any idea why some of your great pics won't fully load, even after waiting for a long time on a fast broadband connection?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^They should load. Occasionally a few don't, but that's usually because the imageshack server is down.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chaturmukha Jain Basti, Nagarbasti Kere, Karnataka (~16th cent. AD)
Copyright Bhragendra [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice photos....


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics of India. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Golden Pagoda (Poi Lu Kongmu Kham), Tengapani, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright Chow Bilaseng [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mustard fields in Sarupsar (Sri Ganganagar distt.), Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurdwara Ber Sahib, Sultanpur Lodhi, Punjab

The cornerstone was laid by Bhai Arjan Singh of Bagarian on 25 February 1937, and the Gurudwara was on completion dedicated by Lieutenant General Maharaja Yadavinder Singh of Patiala on 26 January 1941.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mussorie, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

snapdragon said:


> Wow!! India is undoubtedly one of the beautiful places on earth. There are many logical reasons for this argument
> a) India has a vast peninsula and islands . That capture the beauty that comes with islands beaches and mountains
> Andaman Nicobar lakshwadeep
> 
> ...


wow ....is that you Snappy...i am happy to see you thinking positive about our motherland....nice and true comments bytheway.

@ Marathaman:.... boy you are the real rockstar , just love your posts in this thread......i feel soo proud to have born in this beautiful country INDIA..really lucky....thanks boy


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khimsar Fort, Khimsar, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]


Khimsar was Founded in the early 16th century by Rao Karamsiji. The construction of the fort commenced in 1523. *

Locator Map:









Aerial View:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Bahadur Singh aus Rajasthan, [email protected]*



























*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*













































*Copyright Prof. [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Uvaisee Silsila Dargah, Somalpur (Near Ajmer), Rajasthan
Copyright Hemant [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Annamanada Mahadeva Temple and Festival, Thrissur, Kerala

Being one of the thirty two grama kshetras in the Kerala coast, the nucleus of the temple can be dated to an antiquity of at least 1200 years.

The temple faces to the east and the sanctum is square shaped. There is a low Valiabalikkal in front of the Agramandapam on the eastern side and a bali peetha equal in height of the basement of the shrikovil. The sopana with carved hasti-hasta railings on either side provides access to the square Mukha Mandapam. The doors on the south and the west lead to the shrines of Lord Ganesh and Goddess Parvati respectively.

The annual festival is celebrated during February or March. The festival lasts for ten days and is observed with pomp and pageantry. The arattu on the concluding day of the annual festival is done in the Annamanada River.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hatkoti Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Reiek Village, Mizoram
Copyright azara [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Indore fort, Taoru, Haryana
Copyright Amit kishore [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hilling Village, Kangra, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Badwani tribal village, Chhattisgarh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hampi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Katao Valley, North Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]

Katao Valley is situated at an altitude of 15,000 ft above sea level. With the panoramic view of snow capped peaks of the Himalayas, it is a rival to Yumthang in beauty. The valley is covered with poppy, primula and rhododendron.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright Arin [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Agasthiar Falls, Tirunelveli, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This is where the Tamirabarani river descends into the plains from the western ghats. It is located near the southern-most tip of the western ghats.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Agasthiar Falls and fantastic the Khimsar Fort. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madhugiri, Tumkur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Madhugiri, or also known as Maddagiri, is monolithic hill overlooking the town of the same name with a fort nestling in its steep slopes. The giant rock is the largest one in Asia. The place has old temples of Venkataramanaswami and Malleshwara built by the Vijayanagara feudatories in the Dravidian style.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright ಶುಕ್ರ @flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Now this is what I call a find !!!:cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

belo :drool:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*India from space 
Copyright Goddard Photo and Video [email protected]

Bigger version here.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Surajgarh, Jhunjhunu, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Established in 1780 by Shekhawat Suraj Mal, ruler of the Jhunjhunu thikana, the township of Surajgarh came up with the construction of the fort.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

So this is where all the Jhunjhunwalas come from  ...nice pics btw !


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Siddheshwar Temple, Solapur, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

The temple was built by a yogi, Shri Siddharameshwar, who was a devotee of Sri Mallikarjuna of Srisailam. He was on his way to Srisailam, when he was ordered by his guru to return to Solapur and built the temple.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright yogesh [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vataman Jain Tirth, Vataman, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics and good info of Bissamcuttack. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Masjid Al Moazzam, Surat, Gujarat
Copyright Juzer [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Infosys Global Education Center, Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Infosys’ Global Education Center is the largest corporate education center in the world. It was inaugurated in September 2009.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Khaas Bagh, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Khaas Bagh, formerly known as Fateh Niwas was built in 1931 by Thakur Fateh Singh.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Royal Cenotaphs in Kota, Rajasthan
Copyright Prof. [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jag Mandir, Kota, Rajasthan

Jag Mandir is the central attraction in the picturesque Kishore Sagar artificial lake. The temple was built on behalf of one of the queens of Kota in 1740.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rumbak Village, Leh, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Crazy Joe [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Abhera Mahal, Kota, Rajasthan
Copyright sunil [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kavaratti Island, Lakshadweep
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gurudwara Damdama Sahib, New Delhi
Copyright Ravi [email protected]

This gurdwara is associated with the Tenth Sikh Guru, Guru Gobind Singh. It commemorates his meeting with Prince Muazzam, later Emperor Bahadur Shah, in 1707.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright World [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## benoy (Feb 28, 2010)

I am a retired Deputy Secretary (Administrative Service) to Gov. I am grateful to the photographer and the maintainer of this website. Many thanks to them. Some pages at the first part of this website were seen uninterrupted without any break; now many photographs of each page are seen partly, say 5% to 10% of the lengths of the same can be seen. Is it due to the weakness of the website?
Regards,

Benoy Gopal Chakraborty
48, Kamarpara, Block:A, Flat:B-3
Behala, Kolkata-700034
Tel. 00 91 9433181691
e-mail : [email protected]


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Breathtaking - beautiful architectures and sitings. Thanks.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures indeed. Rajasthani architecture has such a déjà vu feel to it and the Infosys Global Education Center looks quite amazing too


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shree Ghantakarn Mahavir Mandir, Vijapur, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

benoy said:


> I am a retired Deputy Secretary (Administrative Service) to Gov. I am grateful to the photographer and the maintainer of this website. Many thanks to them. Some pages at the first part of this website were seen uninterrupted without any break; now many photographs of each page are seen partly, say 5% to 10% of the lengths of the same can be seen. Is it due to the weakness of the website?
> Regards,
> 
> Benoy Gopal Chakraborty
> ...


You could try opening one post at a time. That helps when the internet connection is slow.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*En this page I see a nice architecture, Kavaratti Island is a paradise. I love the Infosys Global Education Center. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhedaghat, Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mechuka Valley, West Siang, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buran Valley, Shimla, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance (Gopuram) of Lord Laxman temple, Piravom, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chowmahalla Palace, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Chowmahalla Palace or Chowmahallat (4 Palaces), was a palace belonging to the Nizams of Hyderabad state. It was the seat of the Asaf Jahi dynasty and was the official residence of the Nizam.

While Salabat Jung initiated its construction in 1750, it was completed by the period of Afzal ad-Dawlah, Asaf Jah V, the Nizam ensured its completion between 1857 and 1869.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Madhu [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright R. [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Chandigarh Palace of Assembly building needs to be demolished or refurbished, it's very much in need of that.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Haha. Its supposed to look like that. Though the concrete could do with some cleaning. It was supposed to be the next big thing in architecture.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nawegaon National Park, Gondia, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thirucharanathumalai, Chitharal, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Thirucharanathumalai is a hillock located in Chitharal village. On the top of the hill there in an ancient temple with mandapam, corridor and balipeetam with a madappalli (kitchen). There are 3 sanctums housing Mahavira, Parswanatha and Padmavathi Devi. The idol of Bagavathi was installed instead of Padmavathi Devi by Sri Moolam Thirunal, king of Travancore in 1913. Above the hanging path, there is a dilapidated tower on a rock on the northern side. Bas-relief sculptures of all the 24 Tirthankaras are found. Some inscriptions belonging to the 9th century are also found here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright Kumar [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Muppandal Wind Farms, Suchindram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mahadevar Temple, Chengamanadu (Kollam), Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics;*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Devanahalli Fort, Devanahalli, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

It was originally built in 1501 by Mallabairegowda, which remained in the hands of his descendants until the mid–seventeenth century. In 1749, the then Dalwai of Mysore, Nanjarajaiah, attacked the fort and occupied it.

Later, the fort passed into the hands of Hyder Ali and subsequently Tipu Sultan. In 1791, Lord Cornwallis laid siege to the fort and took possession during the Anglo-Mysore War.

The birth place of Tipu Sultan, also known as Tiger of Mysore, is located near to the fort. A memorial with a small plaque stands 150 m (160 yd) south-west outside of the fort, stating that Tipu Sultan was born here in 1751.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Medieval Jain temple in Moodabidri, Karnataka
Copyright The Last [email protected]

During 14th–16th centuries, Moodabidri emerged as a center of Jain religion, culture, art and architecture. 18 Jain temples were constructed during this period. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*Village of Moodabidri*


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

This is one of the most interesting threads on ssc. India looks like an amzing place. great pics!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A small abandoned fort near Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wild Asses (Kiang), near Tso Kar, Ladakh
Copyright Matty [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## dharma1327 (Dec 12, 2009)

sir, all photos is very very nice & super sir. thanks 
by dharma1327.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Thank you sir 










*A sidestreet in Fort area, Mumbai
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tyagarajaswami Temple, Tiruvarur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Dr Vivek [email protected]

The granite structure of the Tyagarajaswami temple was first constructed by Aditya Chola I in 9th century and revamped during the reign of Rajaraja Chola I. The temple was upgraded and rebuilt with stone by Rajendra Chola I. The royal patronage continued and the town flourished as a cultural centre during the rule of the Nayaks, Vijayanagar kings and Marathas. This temple is one of the biggest in the country and has the biggest temple chariot in Tamil Nadu. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bokar Monastery, Mirik, West Bengal
Copyright Marit Ø[email protected]*










*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain temples at Muktagiri, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright mAhEsH [email protected]

Muktagiri is an ancient Jain pilgrimage place. There are 52 temples on the hilltop, the most recent construction being from the 15th century.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mandir Palace, Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright Dev [email protected] [email protected]

This traditional sandstone mansion is about 200 years old.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Dian [email protected]*









*Copyright slow on the [email protected]*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pics of India everyone, one of the very few threads with an actual gallery of "beauty"

For all those Goa music lovers like me, here is some nice Indian vibes:










*Goa Beach(s), Goa, West Coast of India


Goa on Map, according to Wikipedia.org*









*Bonus:*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

India es espectacular!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Golden Temple (Sripuram), Vellore, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri.Bucheshwara Temple, Koravangala, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

This Hoysala-era temple dates from 1173 AD, built during the reign of Ballala the second.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hazara Rama temple, Hampi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Situated in the Royal Enclosure within the city of Vijayanagara, this temple for Lord Rama is popularly called “Hazari Rama Temple” or “Hazara Rama Temple” because of the large number of Ramayana panels on the walls. This temple is believed to have been the private place of worship of the Royal family.

Originally, the temple consisted of a sanctum, an ardha mantapa and a pillared hall to which an open porch with tall and elegant pillars was added subsequently. A high wall encloses the entire complex with the main entrances set on the east. To the south is a small doorway, which leads to the Durbar Area. The pillar hall is notable for its unique pillars in black-stone. They are set on a raised stone platform in the middle of the hall. The tall and elegant pillars of the open porch are also worth a second look. The other structures in this temple complex are a shrine for Devi and Utsava Mantapa. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Pherrari.anil - All Focus (AF) on a [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chhatrapati Shivaji Vastu Sangrahalaya (Formerly the Prince of Wales Museum), Mumbai
Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]

The Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Vastu Sangrahalaya (Marathi: छत्रपती शिवाजी महाराज वस्तुसंग्रहालय, Vastu Sangrahalaya means museum in Marathi), formerly Prince of Wales Museum of Western India was founded in the early years of the 20th century by some prominent citizens of Bombay, with the help of the government, to commemorate the visit of the then Prince of Wales. It is located in the heart of South Mumbai near the Gateway of India. The museum was renamed in the 1990s after Shivaji, the founder of Maratha Empire.

The museum building is built in the Indo-Saracenic style of architecture, primarily, incorporating elements of other styles of architecture like the Mughal, Maratha and Jain. The museum building is surrounded by a garden of palm trees and formal flower beds.

The museum houses approximately 50,000 exhibits of ancient Indian history as well as objects from foreign lands, categorized primarily into three sections: Art, Archaeology and Natural History. The museum houses Indus Valley Civilization artefacts, and other relics from ancient India from the time of the Guptas and Mauryas.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Jimmy 子明作品@picasaweb*









*Copyright Timothy [email protected]*









*Copyright John S Y [email protected]*









*Copyright P•A•U•L | [email protected]*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

All pictures on this page are incredibly stunning.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain Temple, Jaisalmer Fort, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This sandstone temple is situated within the Golden Fort of Jaisalmer. It dates from 1509. The fort was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright east med [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Another one from Jaisalmer 









*Jawahar Niwas, Jaisalmer, Rajasthan

This palace dates from 1899, built by the then Maharaja Shalivahan Singh of Jaisalmer.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nawab Ghaziuddin Khan Masjid, Delhi
Copyright Anuradha [email protected]

Dates from Mughal period during Aurangzeb's reign, dated 1696. It is built from red Kota sandstone.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A ruined temple near Masinagudi, Karnataka
Copyright ☆Mi☺Λmor☆@flickr*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakshmi Devi temple, Doddagaddavalli, Karnataka
Copyright t wi an [email protected]

The Lakshimi Devi temple was built by the Hoysalas in the year 1114 CE during the rule of king Vishnuvardhana. It is one of the earliest known temples built in Hoysala style and is built with Chloritic schist or Soapstone. The temple does not stand on a jagati (platform) which became popular in later Hoysala temples. The temple is said to have been built by a merchant called Kullahana Rahuta and his wife Sahaja Devi. The temple is a chatuskuta construction (four towers) built inside a 7-foot-tall (2.1 m) stone enclosure with the entrance through a porch which is supported by circular lathe turned pillars. Three of the vimanas (shrines) have a common square mantapa (hall) with 9 bays. The fourth vimana is connected to the mantapa via an oblong extension consisting of 2 bays.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright t wi an [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Countryside near Kanyakumari, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the temples :drool:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koodal Azhagar Temple, Madurai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Koodal Azhagar Koil is a famous Hindu temple dedicated to Lord Vishnu located in the center of the city of Madura. Koodal is another name for Madurai and Azhaghar means The beautiful one, in Tamil. It is one of the 108 divyadesams the holy abodes of Vishnu. The current structure dates from the 17th century.*

Aerial View:









Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Vignesh [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sela Lake, Tawang, Arunachal Pradesh
Copyright black [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright rob of [email protected]*









*Copyright Ajay [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*House at a bronze foundry, Thanjavur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Matri Dei Cathedral, Calicut, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

The current structure dates from around 1725. It was built by the Portuguese who were given permission by the ruler of Calicut to renovate the older structure dating from the 16th century. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koodalmanikyam Temple, Irinjalakuda, Kerala

Koodalmanikyam Temple or Kudal Manikkam Temple is an ancient Hindu temple in Irinjalakuda, a small town in Trissur district. Koodalmanikyam Temple has two unique features: the temple holds the image of only one deity even though most large temples in India have several; and it is also the only temple in India dedicated to the worship of Bharata (Lord Sangameshwara), the brother of Lord Rama.

The temple is one of four in Kerala that form a set called Nalambalam, with each temple dedicated to one of the four brothers in the Ramayana epic: Rama, Bharata, Lakshmana and Shatrughna.

The earliest historical reference to Koodalmanikyam Temple is found in a stone inscription attributed to the Chera king Stanu Ravi Varman dated 854 A.D, donating vast extents of land for the Temple. It is, therefore, reasonable to assume that the Temple must have been in existence for quite some time before this date and that even then Koodalmanickyam was occupying a place of importance among the temples of Kerala.*

Locator Map:









Aerial View:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Arpels said:


> the temples :drool:


Ya! I'm speechless every time I visit this thread.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

This thread is still as awesome as ever.


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the bannings help him reinvent himself all the time


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Marathaman for president!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Wow. I'm flattered. More from God's own country: 









*Poovar Village, Trivandrum, Kerala
Copyright tHE ReAL rOCk 'n [email protected]

Poovar was a trading center of timber, sandlewood, ivory and spices. It is believed that the trading ships of King Solomon landed in a port called 'Ophir', which is figured out as Poovar. Poovar also has one of the oldest Muslim settlements along the western coast of India.The Central Mosque here is believed to been built by Malik ibn Dinar and his missionary team, more than 1,400 years ago.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madikeri town, Kodagu, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Madikeri was formerly known as Muddurajakeri which means Mudduraja's town, was named after the prominent Haleri king, Mudduraja who ruled Kodagu from 1633-1687.*

Locator Map:


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Medak, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Medak is a historic town originally called Siddapuram. Later known as Gulshanabad, it reached its pinnacle during the Kakatiya dynasty reign. Medak has a citadel dating back to the Kakatiyas. It was built during the reign of Kakatiya emperor Pratapa Rudra. Strategically built on a hillock, it was called the Methukudurgam (and Methukuseema), from the Telugu word Methuku - meaning cooked rice grain.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gopuram of Kondagattu Temple, Karimnagar, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright run [email protected]

Kondagattu is a temple about 35 km from Karimnagar, dedicated to Lord Anjaneya Swamy. According to the folklore, the temple was constructed by a cowherd some 300 years ago. The present day temple was built 160 years ago by Krishna Rao Deshmukh.*

Locator Map:'


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Junagadh, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shoja Village, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Banjara Camps & [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Serolsar lake and temple, Kullu, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright rajat_just [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright ~ gaurav [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Marathaman

Check out for Bhedaghat in the Narmada valley region. Some awesome landscapes out there kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^I've already posted that, twice.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*All Saints Cathedral, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This cathedral is built in the 19th century in Gothic style, a style of architecture that flourished during the high and the late medieval period. It was designed by Sir William Emerson, the eminent architect who also designed the Victoria Memorial, Kolkata. 

The cathedral houses exceptional stained-glass murals. Besides these murals, what makes the place more attractive is the intricate work and designs on the marble altar.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koranganatha Temple, Srinivasallur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This early Chola masterpiece dates from the 9th century AD. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*DakshinChitra, Chennai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Maverick™@flickr

DakshinaChitra is a center for the living traditions of art, folk performing arts, craft and architecture of India with an emphasis on the traditions of South India. DakshinaChitra is a project of the Madras Craft Foundation (MCF), a non-profit organisation. It was opened to the public in December 1996.

Website*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Andy [email protected]*









*Copyright Maverick™@flickr*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shepard Village in Chopta Valley, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Markanda Mahadev temple, Markanda, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

This temple is dedicated to Lord Shiva. Built in the 12th century, it is adorned with three bands of sculptures on the walls of the sapta-ratha sanctum, vestibule and the mandap. This temple is of similar architecture as that of the temples of Khajuraho. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Korzok Monastery and village, Leh, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]

Korzok, also known as Karzok or Kurzok, is a Tibetan Buddhist monastery belonging to the Drukpa Lineage and ancient village on the western bank of Tsomoriri Lake in Leh District. Korzok, situated at 4,595 metres (15,075 ft), houses a Shakyamuni Buddha and other statues. It is home to about 35 monks.

In the past, the monastery was the headquarters of the Rupshu Valley. As a Drugpa order monastery, it was under the jurisdiction of the Hemis monastery. Two or four monks were assigned to run the monastery.

The highly revered monastery is 300 years old. The Tsomoriri Lake in front of it is also held in reverence, and considered equally sacred by the local people. With the efforts of the WWF-India the Tsomoriri has been pledged as a 'Sacred Gift for a Living Planet' by the local community (mostly Chang-pa herdsmen). As a result, the area has been opened up for tourists. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Andreas' [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance of Shri Rasik Shiromani temple, Bikaner, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

The Temple was completed in 1851. Maharaja Ratan Singh of Bikaner started temple construction and it was completed by his son Maharaja Surat Singh.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought it was an extinct religion :yes: some beliefs like immortality of the soul, Last Judgment and Resurrection amoug athor beliefs come from this ancient religion kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Yangtang village, Likir, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Abhona village, Nashik, Maharashtra
Copyright Christian Love in [email protected]

A modern village.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ancient temples at Bateshwar, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This temple complex is more than 1300 years old. It contains over 200 temples dating from the post-Gupta and early Pratihara period. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Northern India(Himalayas region) just :master:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance Gopuram of Shri Mookambika Devi Temple, Kollur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

The Mookambika Devi (Kannada: ಮೂಕಾಂಬಿಕಾ ದೇವಿ) Temple of Kollur, dedicated to Mookambika Devi, is one of the most prominent shrines for people in the state of Karnataka and Kerala. Located at a distance of 147 km from Mangalore in the picturesque surroundings presented by the banks of the river Sauparnika and the lush green Kodachadri hill, the temple attracts millions of pilgrims every year. The temple holds immense relevance for the devotees as it is associated with revered Hindu saint and Vedic scholar Adi Shankara. It is believed that Adi Shankara perceived the idea of having a Mookambika Devi temple at Kollur and himself installed the idol of deity in the temple some 1200 years ago. People have faith in Mookambika Devi Temple as Goddess Mookambika is regarded as a manifestation of Shakti, Saraswathi and Mahalakshmi. In fact the Temple of Mookambika Devi is one of the 'Seven Muktisthala' pilgrimage sites in Karnataka which are Kollur, Udupi, Subrahmanya, Kumbashi, Koteshwara, Shankaranarayana and Gokarna.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

dutchmaster said:


> Northern India(Himalayas region) just :master:


The region also get visitors with better cameras


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance to Tripura Sundari mandir, Banswara, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rajagopuram of Thiruchendur Murugan Temple, Thiruchendur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

Thiruchendur Murugan Temple is a Hindu temple dedicated to Lord Muruga and one of the Arupadaiveedu (six major abodes) of Lord Muruga. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gopurams of Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple, Srirangam, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Prabhu [email protected]

Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Suryagarh Fort, Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*A temple in Soma Kothi, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, my... India is unique on it's kind... So many cultures in one country!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

stunning pics


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tomb of Iftikhar Khan, Serai Sikandarpur (Mirzapur dist.), Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Iftikhar Khan was a nobleman who served in the Mughal army. He died in 1612 in Bengal.*

Locator Map:


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> *Suryagarh Fort, Jaisalmer, Rajasthan
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> looks restored !!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Yep. Its been turned into a hotel, that's why


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*An old temple in Visalur village (Thanjavur dist.), Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics: *


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The famous incomplete Raya-Gopura at Melukote, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









Use as a Shooting Location:





*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The Sheesh Mahal (Glass Palace) of Aam Khas Bagh, Fatehgarh Sahib, Punjab
Copyright [email protected]

Aam Khas Bagh is remains of a highway-inn constructed for the use of royalty as well as common people (as its name denotes). This Royal inn was initially built by Babar extended and almost rebuilt by Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan along the Mughal military road between Delhi and Lahore, and The Royal couple used to stay here in the old building complex, while going to and coming back from Lahore.
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Raya-Gopura looks cool! kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Umiya Mata temple, Unjha, Gujarat
Copyright Emmanuel [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing jewels of India .


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*An 18th century temple in Tulapur, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rawla Narlai, Narlai, Rajasthan
Copyright Bahadur Singh aus Rajasthan, [email protected]

This is a 17th century feudal mansion. The surrounding village has many notable temples. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Gilbert et Dö[email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*



























*Copyright Ted & [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*ShivaBadar temple, Mandi, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Santhal village in Singhbhum West, Jharkhand
Copyright identity [email protected]

The Santhal (Hindi: संताल,Bengali: সাওতাল, also spelled as Santhal (formerly also spelt as Sonthal), are the largest tribal community in India, who live mainly in the states of Jharkhand, West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa, and Assam. There is also a significant Santal minority in neighboring Bangladesh and a small population in Nepal.

The Santali language is part of the Austro-Asiatic family, distantly related to Vietnamese and Khmer.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mangrove forests on Baratang island, Andaman and Nicobar
Copyright Sankara Subramanian C @flickr*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Nainital district, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dharali village, Uttarkashi, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Yamuna valley, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

I love all the pictures specially the ones on sacral buildings but can someone please post pics of the beautiful Christian churches in Goa.(by Christian I mean Catholic churches)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^I have posted Goan churches in these previous posts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46824479

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36344300

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36344300

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=25426090

There are many more so I'll post them in the future.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Amazing jewels of India .


India is a jewel itself


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vijay Stambh (Victory Tower), Chittorgarh Fort, Rajasthan
Copyright Dr. [email protected]

A water reservoir of Chittorgarh fort was covered here. Kirti Stambh (Tower of Fame) and Meera temple, both located inside the fort, were covered here and here.

This tower was constructed by Mewar king Rana Kumbha between 1442 AD and 1449 AD to commemorate his victory over the combined armies of Malwa and Gujarat led by Mahmud Khilji.

Dedicated to Vishnu, this 37.19 m high 9 storied tower is one of the most remarkable in India . It is built partly of red sand stone and partly of white marble and is enriched by numerous images of Hindu gods and goddesses with inscriptions at bottom of each. It is believed that the tower took 10 years to be completed. Each of the nine stories are distinctly marked with openings and balconies at every face of each story. The interior staircase winds alternately through the central chamber and surrounding gallery.

The portraits of the architect of this tower Jaita and his 3 sons, Napa, Puja and Poma are carved on the fifth floor of the tower. There are around 157 narrow steps leading to the terrace from where one can have a beautiful view of Chittorgarh town and the fort. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright All U Can [email protected]*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^
God, I can't believe such a beautiful structure was vandalised like that.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, hard to believe someone would do such a thing to such a work of art. This tower is just magnificent though! Incredible vision here!

Thanks for sharing these photos :cheers1:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Neminath Jain Basadi, Varanga, Karnataka
Copyright Swapneel [email protected]

This Jain temple is more than 1000 years old. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A step-well in Peralassery, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Suthri Derasar, Kutch, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

This temple dates from 1838 AD.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Durga Bhagwati temple, Edakkunni, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aerial view of Meenakshi Amman temple, Madurai, Tamil Nadu

Source

Meenakshi temple was covered earlier here. The "Thousand Pillar Hall" situated within the temple complex was covered here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## sudharshan (May 30, 2010)

Excellent work Marathaman. Great set of pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lohagarh (Iron Fort), Bharatpur, Rajasthan
Copyright Duncan [email protected]

Lohagarh (Iron fort) was constructed by Bharatpur Jat rulers. The kingdom of Bharatpur was founded by Maharaja Suraj Mal in 1733. Lohagarh fort could withstand repeated attacks of British forces led by Lord Lake in 1805 when they laid siege for over six weeks. Having lost over 3000 soldiers, the British forces had to retreat and strike a compromise with the Bharatpur ruler. Of the two gates in the fort, one in the north is known as Ashtdhaatu (eight metalled) gate while the one facing the south is called Chowburja (four-pillared) gate.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]
*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The ruins of Golconda, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The city and fortress are built on a granite hill that is 120 meters (400 ft) high and is surrounded by massive crenelated ramparts. The beginnings of the fort date from 1143, when the Hindu Kakatiya dynasty ruled the area. The Kakatiya dynasty were followed by the state of Warangal, which was later conquered by the Islamic Bahmani Sultanate. 

After the collapse of the Bahmani Sultanat, Golkonda rose to prominence as the seat of the Qutb Shahi dynasty around 1507. The Qutb Shahis expanded the fort, whose 7 km outer wall enclosed the city. The state became a focal point for Shia Islam in India, for instance in the seventeenth century Bahraini clerics, Sheikh Ja`far bin Kamal al-Din and Sheikh Salih Al-Karzakani both emigrated to Golkonda.

The Qutb Shahi sultanate lasted until its conquest by Mughal emperor Aurangzeb in 1687. The fortress held out against Aurangzeb for nine months, falling to the Mughals through treachery.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Ghostface [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Ajanta Caves are magnificent


----------



## kotletas (May 29, 2010)

Stunning country :O
__________________
how to take phentermine
viagra


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxmi Narayan temple complex, Chamba, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright 10 year [email protected]

The six temples in the Laxmi Narayan Temple complex are arranged from north to south and are dedicated to either Shiva or Vishnu.

Though built in the 10th century, the Laxmi Narayan Temple continued to be decorated by rajas who occupied the throne of Chamba afterwards. For example Raja Balabhadra Verma added the metallic image of Garuda on a high pillar at the main gate of the temple while Raja Chhatra Singh contributed the gilded pinnacles on the temple tops.

The legend of the temple states that Raja Sahil Verma, who constructed this temple, sent nine of his sons to the Vindhyas mountains to get marble which was suitable for the construction of the Vishnu idol.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Tarun [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Raghunath temple, Mandawa, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This temple dates from the 17th century.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Luke [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chandranatha Jain Basadi, Dharmasthala, Karnataka

This is a well-preserved medieval Jain temple. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bissau Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This residence of a Rajput chieftain dates from the 1920s. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Luke [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> *Bissau Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan
> Copyright [email protected]
> 
> *


*

Pretty nice hotel. Lived there a few years ago.*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing architecture display!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*HPCA Cricket Stadium, Dharamsala, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright VISHAL [email protected]

The venue is unique in India as it is situated at a height of 1,457 m (4,780 ft 2 in) above sea level and has snow capped mountains in the backdrop. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Arvind [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Gurudwara in Mananhana village, Banga, Punjab
Copyright [email protected] *

Locator map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Adhai-din-ka-Jhonpra, Ajmer, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This is one of the earliest mosques in India. It was built by Mohammed Ghori in 1198 AD. The site was earlier a temple of Goddess Saraswati and Sanskrit college, constructed in 1153 by Raja Visaldeva. The pillars and domes of the earlier structure were dismantled and used to construct the mosque.

The name translates as "The hut of two-and-a-half days" which points to a legend that the mosque was built in just two and a half days. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Zé [email protected]*









*Copyright Shreeram [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhandak Thatch (8000 ft), Kullu, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Sudha P [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gaumukh (Gangotri Glacier), Uttarkashi, Uttarakhand
Copyright Shikhar [email protected]

This glacier, source of the Ganga, is one of the largest in the Himalayas with an estimated volume of over 27 cubic kilometers. The glacier is about 30 kilometres long (19 miles) and 2 to 4 km (1 to 2 mi) wide. Around the glacier are the peaks of the Gangotri Group, including several peaks notable for extremely challenging climbing routes, such as Shivling, Thalay Sagar, Meru, and Bhagirathi III. It flows roughly northwest, originating in a cirque below Chaukhamba, the highest peak of the group.

Goumukh, which is about 18 km (11 miles) from the town of Gangotri, is the precise source of the Bhagirathi river, an important tributary of the Ganga. Goumukh is situated near the base of Shivling; in between lies the Tapovan meadow.

The Gangotri glacier is a traditional Hindu pilgrimage site. Devout Hindus consider bathing in the icy waters near Gangotri town to be a holy ritual, and many make the trek to Goumukh and Tapovan.

In recent times, it has been pointed out that the retreat of the glacier has quickened significantly.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Brian [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Iranian Mosque, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright Humayunn N A [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Paul [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Digamber Jain Temple, Padampura, Rajasthan
Copyright ARUN KUMAR [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Something modern for a change 










*The new office complex of Tata Consultancy Services in Chennai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

It is under construction.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Fateh Prakash Palace and Jain temples, Chittorgarh, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Prof. [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright jay [email protected]*









*Copyright injoydiv[email protected]*


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> Something modern for a change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vow !!!!!


----------



## desiguy66 (Jan 7, 2009)

As always, awesome stuff MM. however, how come this thread no longer exists in General Photography in main SSC page?


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

They should have been in charge of building all the stadiums in Delhi.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Spiti Valley, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## vishal (Nov 18, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> *A village in Spiti Valley, Himachal Pradesh
> Copyright Miki [email protected]*


Simply Breathtaking ...:rock:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chandrachoodeshwarar temple, Hosur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Subramanian [email protected]*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh damn! That first Spiti Valley pic is put of this world.


----------



## KuwarOnline (Nov 11, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Champakadhama Swami temple, Bannerghatta, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Going by epigraphical evidence, this temple was built in 1257 AD by Purvadiraya, a Tamil subordinate of the Hoysalas. There is a Tamil inscription of the Hoysala general Singeya-Dannayaka on the left jamb of the door-way, dated 1291 A.D. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jain temple at Tagadi, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics;*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

amazing! you really seem to have an interest in this stuff.. I had no clue about half the places shown in this thread! but everything was just amazing! I have to say: on some of the pages the pictures were cut in half/didn't load properly... any reason?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^I don't know. Maybe you should try refreshing the page.










*A village in Cochin, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kude Mandad, Raigad, Maharashtra
Copyright Parag [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Konkan [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A jain temple in Ajmer, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tombs of Farooqi dynasty, Burhanpur, Madhya Pradesh
Source 

The largest tomb is that of Adil Shah, dated to the 15th century AD (approx.)*

Locator Map:


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> Something modern for a change


Looks more like a stadium. Lol.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jaighar fishing village, Maharashtra
Copyright Follow The [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## vishal (Nov 18, 2005)

Marathaman, awesome job so far :banana:, I love this thread. One request from my side: Will it be possible for you to exactly pinpoint the location on the "Locator Map". That will help us even further.

Thanks.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

No way...I'm too lazy for that :lol: Google is your friend.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*View of fields and plantations in Tamil Nadu from Ramakkalmedu, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shiva temple in Ayalur, Palakkad, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A medieval temple in Ichaq (Hazaribagh), Jharkhand
Copyright [email protected]

Ichaq could very well pass as the temple town of Jharkhand. The village about 18 kms from Hazaribagh has over 70 temples of all varied architectures of Nagara, Orissa and Bengal. *

Locator Map:


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Theres something incredibly alluring about the above picture to me. Nice find. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vishal (Nov 18, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> No way...I'm too lazy for that :lol: Google is your friend.


NP ..That it is ....


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Somanatheswarar Temple, Melpadi, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Raju's Temple [email protected]

Arinjaya Chola (AD 956-967), the great grand father of Rajaraja chola died here after the war at Thakkolam. This temple was built in his memory.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Basmati rice fields in Ukhimath, Uttarakhand
Copyright Monsoon [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Whoa! fantastic!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jaigarh Fort, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Jaigarh Fort was a center of artillery production for the Rajputs and it is home to the world's largest cannon on wheels, the Jaivana. The foundries provide fascinating information for the visitors. The manner in which they drew in blasts of air from the desert is most intriguing. A 5km long canal can be seen entering the fort complex to bring in water from the high hills and store in the fort for the armymen. A huge water tank is centrally located connecting the canal. It is assumed that the Kings of Amber/Jaipur used the compartments below the water tank to store the gold and jewellery of the royal family.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Wendy [email protected]*









*Copyright Redstone [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Pattambi, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Elephants migrate for the winter in Jim Corbett National Park, Uttarakhand

Jim Corbett National Park was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lamayuru Monastery, Kargil, Ladakh
Copyright [email protected]@flickr

According to legend, Indian scholar Mahasiddhacarya Naropa (956-1041 CE), caused a lake which filled the valley to dry up and founded Lamayuru Monastery. 
The oldest surviving building at Lamayuru is a temple called Seng-ge-sgang, at the southern end of the Lamayuru rock, which is attributed to the famous builder-monk Rinchen Zangpo (958-1055 CE). Rinchen Zangpo was charged by the king of Ladakh to build 108 gompas, and certainly many gompas in Ladakh, Spiti and the surrounding regions, date from his time.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Benjamin [email protected]*









*Copyright Ashod [email protected]*









*Copyright Benjamin [email protected]*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations for coming to the 100th page! party time! 
:dance:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Cambodian monastery in New Delhi
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. Never knew there was a Cambodian monastery in Delhi of all places.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The gateway of Shahi Qila, Jaunpur, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The fort was first built in 1360 by Sultan Firoz Shah Tughlaq with materials brought in from the palace and temples of the Rathore kings of Kannauj. With the advent of Sharqi dynasty, the fortifications were further strengthened and numerous royal edifices added, but only to be reduced to rubble by the Lodis a century later. Mughal emperors Humayun and Akbar recreated the fort after extensive repairs. Much later it was acquired by the British and once again damaged during the first war of independence in 1857 when it was used as a base of resistance against the British forces and their Indian allies.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bangalore Palace, Bangalore, Karnataka
Copyright mbell197[email protected]

Bangalore Palace is a Tudor-style palace built to look like a smaller replica of the Windsor Castle in England. It was built by Rev. Garrett, who was the first Principal of the Central High School in Bangalore, now known as Central College. The construction of the palace was started in 1862 and completed in 1944. In 1884, it was bought by the Maharaja of Mysore, Chamaraja Wodeyar.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aerial view of Mysore, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Mysore Palace was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tombs at Kotla Mubarakpur, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

These are very early constructions, usually considered to be from the Delhi Sultanate period. (13th-15th century). *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village in Yercaud, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Padle village, Thane, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A medieval aqueduct used to supply water to Siliserh lake, Alwar, Rajasthan
Copyright Munish [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kharag village, Kinnaur, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of the Royal Palace in Chanderi, Madhya Pradesh
Source

Chanderi is an ancient town of archaeological and historical importance. It has a number of surviving ancient and medieval buildings. The fort of Chanderi was covered here, the Jama Masjid was covered here, and the Ram Nagar palace here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Langja village, Ladakh
Copyright Miki [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vaikunda Perumal temple, Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

This is one of the oldest shrines in Kanchipuram. It is believed to have been built in the 7th century AD by Nandivarman Pallavamalla. It is dedicated to Lord Vishnu and Goddess Vaikunthavalli Tayar (Goddess Lakshmi). It has the images of Lord Vishnu in standing, sitting and reclining postures. The covered passages inside the outer walls of the temple are supported by lion pillars, which contain historical Pallava inscriptions (related to the wars between the Pallavas and the Chalukyas). The sculptures seen in the temple display the history of the temple, with descriptive facts in the 8th century script.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A modern temple in Agroha, Haryana
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*New Swaminarayan temple, Bhuj, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A traditional mansion in Sarahan, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Ghostface [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 2, 2008)

I apologize for interrupting this thread...Some pictures of the Arunachal Pradesh sector will be very nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jhaka village, Uttarkashi, Uttarakhand
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2010)

I think only marathaman is posting pic around india, and I am going to be the next










Courtesy : Kolanchi Rakesh
this place is called suicide point located in india, tamil nadu, the name of this area is ooty


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Please post 1024x pictures only, please restrict each post to a single location and please avoid re-posting places that have already been posted. Vivekananda Rock/Kanyakumari has already been covered here.


----------



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> ^Please post 1024x pictures only, please restrict each post to a single location and please avoid re-posting places that have already been posted. Vivekananda Rock/Kanyakumari has already been covered here.


oh ok. I just removed that post didn't realize that already been posted before.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Thanks 

You could post in the Incredible India thread where the rules are less strict, incase you want to post small pictures or places that have already been covered here. You'll find that the vast majority of known tourist spots have already been posted in this thread


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Birla Mandir, Delhi
Copyright [email protected]

This temple dates from 1938*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A haveli (traditional mansion) in Mandawa, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## sakrishna (May 29, 2007)

Good Job Marathaman. Keep going.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kondapalli Fort, Kondapalli, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Nishant Prasad [email protected]

The Kondappli Fort was built in 1360 by the kings of the Reddy dynasty of Kondavid. But, over the subsequent centuries, it was the theatre of several wars among many northern and southern Indian rulers and the British. In 1541, Kondapalii fort and the province were conquered by the Muhammadans.

It was under occupation of the Bahmani Kingdom for some time, then with Gajapati rulers of Orissa followed by Krishnadevaraya of the Vijayanagara empire and it later fell in to the hands of Muslim rulers of the Qutubshahi dynasty in the 16th century.*

Locator map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Srinivas [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The town of Ramanathapuram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aerial view of a tourist resort at Varca beach, Goa
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

what do people do in a haveli?? religious place??


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Haveli is a hindi word for mansion or a large house.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Brahma Temple, Bajaura, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Miki [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Nellikulangara Bhagavathi Temple, Nemmara, Kerala
Copyright Hari [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramnagar Palace, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This palace is situated within the Ramnagar Fort built by the Maharaja of Kashi. The various buildings date from between the 17th and 19th century. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*[email protected]*









*Copyright Tirtha [email protected]*









*Copyright ☞..-=|Åß|-|¡.☜@flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thrikkuratti Mahadev Temple, Mannar, Kerala
Source*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

Magificent! But it doesn't touch me at all.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

The last few pictures are quite beautiful.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhuvaraha Narasimha temple, Halasi, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Halasi or Halshi is one of the ancient towns in Belgaum district. It was Second capital of early Kadambas and a minor capital (980 AD - 1250 AD). In 1169 AD, the idol of Ananta Viravikrama Narasimha installed in this temple by Matayogi.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## German Standard (Jun 5, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> *New Swaminarayan temple, Bhuj, Gujarat
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:


Wow, very impressive.:applause::applause: And all that made of marble.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A small Hoysala temple at Kudlimath, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Mandir, Ahmedabad, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

This temple complex dates from the 19th century*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Jarosław [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*[email protected]*


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful pics.

This is the essence of India, you sometimes have to get away from the bustling cities to experience the true India.

Magnificent.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*INTERMISSION*​








Copyright [email protected]

*Thanks everyone! This thread will be back in a few weeks. Till then, enjoy the collection! :cheers:​*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

whoa! where are you off to?


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha. Like it. Nice picture of the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great work, man :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A Jain temple in Attibele (Bangalore), Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful indeed.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A 17th century temple in Ayodhya, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*The old Maharaja's palace at Maheshu village (Junga), Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thuravoor Mahakshetram, Thuravoor, Kerala
Copyright Unni [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









Aerial View:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*




































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*
A traditional house in Amblehar village, Una dist. Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Munish [email protected]
*
Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent finds, as always. Keep it up :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Pushkar, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright east med [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> *
> A traditional house in Amblehar village, Una dist. Himachal Pradesh
> Copyright Munish Cha[email protected]
> *
> Locator Map:


I worship the people who choose to keep vernacular architecture instead of demolishing it to build multistory concrete blocks. :master:


----------



## induscreed (Aug 24, 2008)

Great work... its a truly spectacular effort ... Keep it up


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

flyinfishjoe said:


> I worship the people who choose to keep vernacular architecture instead of demolishing it to build multistory concrete blocks. :master:


More 










*Traditional houses in Udaiyalur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## nandan_ks (Sep 27, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> *A temple in Pushkar, Rajasthan
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> 
> ...


Good one, combination of south indian and rajasthani architecture


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Azhagiya Narasinga Perumal Temple, Ennayiram, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Raju's Temple [email protected]

This temple is believed to be around 1000 years old, built by the Chola dynasty.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kandiyoor Mahadeva Temple, Mavelikkara, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

This is an ancient temple and one of the 108 Divya Desams of Lord Shiva. The oldest inscription in this temple dates from 946 AD.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jagannath Mandir, Ranchi, Jharkhand
Copyright Sankara [email protected]

Jagannath Temple in Ranchi was built by Thakur Ani Nath Shahdeo of Barkagarh Jagannathpur principality. It was completed on 25th December 1691. About 10 km from the main town, the temple is on top of a small hillock.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A temple in Kasol, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This village is situated at a height of 1620 meters in Kullu district*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Somnath Temple, Veraval, Gujarat
Source

Somnath Temple was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:










*Bonus Pic:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramalingeswara Swamy temple, Tadipatri, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]


This famous temple dates from the 15th century AD.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright 11120304780168443*













































*Copyright Arvind [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hastagiri Jain temple, Bhavnagar, Gujarat
Copyright Devang [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

All villages should like that.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village near Siddhagad, Raigad, Maharashtra
Copyright Asif [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Varahamoorthi Temple, Panniyoor, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

This is an ancient temple dedicated to the Varaha avatar of Lord Vishnu*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*









*Copyright vinod kumar [email protected]*


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> *A village near Siddhagad, Raigad, Maharashtra
> Copyright Asif [email protected]*


wow!!


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Maratha... excellent pictures!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^:bowtie:










*Interior of Shwetambar Jain Mandir, Ahmedabad, Gujarat
Copyright ARUN [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sahyadri range as seen from Kothilagad, Maharashtra
Copyright Rajesh [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## nandan_ks (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW :eek2: AMAZING Pics :cheers:

Thanks for getting them here Maratha :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

My pleasure :bowtie:


----------



## AjayMB (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Marathaman,

Is the Shwetambar Jain Mandir in Gujarat a modern temple? More generally, are there older temples that resemble the really beautiful new ones that are coming up like Akshardham and a lot of the Gujurati ones you've been posting? A lot of the old temples I've seen (not many) seemed pretty basic and a bit dilapidated.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Ya this is a modern temple I think. There are older ones which resemble this style also - google "Hatheesing Jain temple" for example. Palitana has lots of elaborate ones in this style too. Then there's Ranakpur in Rajastham, a couple of ones around Jaisalmer, etc. etc.

Infact, you can google "Fatehpur Sikri" and you'll be surprised how similar the architecture is to this temple style (except that the carving is not so detailed). Akbar had apparently hired a team of masons from western India at the time.

A lot of the pre-Islamic period massive temple complexes were converted into mosques starting from the 11th century AD - Jama masjid in Ahmedabad, Khambhat, Qutub Complex in Delhi, Adhai din ka Jhonpra in Ajmer, for example.

Then you have temples of the Mughal and Nawabi period temples in places like Ayodhya, Mathura, Benaras that are quite massive and built in the prevailing Mughal/Nawabi style.

As far as Akshardham (Delhi) is concerned, nothing of that scale has been built in Northern India during the ancient and medieval period, but temples of large scale (but with very different architecture) are found all over South India for example.


----------



## Euromast (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pictures. I think those Maharashtra pictures are taken during monsoon season.


----------



## AjayMB (Oct 29, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Ya this is a modern temple I think. There are older ones which resemble this style also - google "Hatheesing Jain temple" for example. Palitana has lots of elaborate ones in this style too. Then there's Ranakpur in Rajastham, a couple of ones around Jaisalmer, etc. etc.
> 
> Infact, you can google "Fatehpur Sikri" and you'll be surprised how similar the architecture is to this temple style (except that the carving is not so detailed). Akbar had apparently hired a team of masons from western India at the time.
> 
> ...


Cool. Is Fatehpur Sikri still predominately Persian in its architecture, or are there very significant Indian features?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

AjayMB said:


> Cool. Is Fatehpur Sikri still predominately Persian in its architecture, or are there very significant Indian features?


It depends on which building you're talking about. I wouldn't call it "Persian" though because Persian architecture has massive interiors and glazed-tiling on the outside, the conception is very different from the Mughal style which tends to focus on the exterior like a lot of traditional Indian architecture, but I guess you mean the more "Islamic" buildings like the Buland Darwaza, Jami Masjid etc. 

The residential and administrative buildings - the Panch Mahal, Diwan-i-khas etc. are built in the post-and-beam style which is typical of the temple architecture of the pre-Islamic period.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's some of the carving-work at Fatehpur Sikri: 










*Stone carving work at Fatehpur Sikri, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Denis [email protected]

Fatehpur Sikri was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info Marathaman


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pictures from the closing ceremony of XIX Commonwealth Games, Delhi
Copyright Aman Sharma (PTI)*

Locator Map: 









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Vijay Verma (PTI)*




































*Copyright Adnan Abidi (Reuters)*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ganesh Bagh mandir, Karwi, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Pritam Pal [email protected]

This temple complex was built by the erstwhile Peshwa rulers of the area.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Saka (Oct 15, 2010)

Madhya Pradesh is becoming interesting to me now. Nice pictures.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Inside the Panchsara Parshvanatha Jain temple, Patan, Gujarat
Copyright clara [email protected]

Patan, an ancient fortified town, was founded in 745 AD by Vanraj Chavda, the most prominent king of the Chavda Kingdom. He named the city Anhilpur Patan or "Anhilwad Patan" after his close friend and Prime Minister Anhil. It is variously referred to in Sanskrit literature as Anahilpatak, Anahipattan, Anahilpur, Anahilvad Pattan, Pattan etc.

Muhammed's general (and later Sultan of Delhi) Qutb-ud-din Aybak sacked the city between 1200 and 1210, and it was destroyed by the Alladin Khilji in 1298.

The modern town of Patan later sprung up near the ruins of Anhilwara. During 1304 to 1411, First Patan Was the Gujarat State or Suba Headquarter of Delhi Sultanate and then Capital City of Gujarat Sultanate after the collapse of the Delhi Sultanate at the end of the fourteenth century. A new Fort was built by these Subas, a large portion of which along with a Few of the Gates is still intact. The old Fort of Hindu Kingdom is nearly vanished and only a wall can be seen on the way from Kalka to Ranaki ni Vaav. In 1411, Sultan Ahmed Shah moved the capital to Ahmedabad.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gajanan Mandir, Trimbakeshwar, Maharashtra
Copyright Kautilya [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## jaadu (Jul 11, 2010)

Simply Amazing .. Mind-blowing ... 

Crap I need to travel moer in India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Entrance to the courtyard of a house, Kondapur, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Nancy [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rajwada, Ichalkaranji, Maharashtra
Copyright Manpreet [email protected]

This was the palace of the Ghorpade dynasty which ruled the area. It is currently used as an engineering college.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

naicee :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhor Rajwada, Bhor, Maharashtra
Copyright parimal [email protected]

Built in 1869 by Pantsachiv Chimnajirao, this is one of the best preserved Maratha/Peshwa feudal mansions. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*













































*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A jain temple at Panhala, Maharashtra
Copyright Sujal [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## mithun_chakroborty (Oct 16, 2010)

Just phock Pandora, Man...!!!! India is way way more beautiful!!!


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Heartening to see buildings like Bhor Rajwada still exist.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bhimkali temple, Sarahan, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright prasad [email protected]

Bhimkali Temple was covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:


----------



## nandan_ks (Sep 27, 2005)

wow lovely


----------



## mithun_chakroborty (Oct 16, 2010)

Marathaman did you get my PM??


----------



## Euromast (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pics, IchalkarnG is very nice place, I have been there lot of times


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> *Bhimkali temple, Sarahan, Himachal Pradesh
> Copyright prasad [email protected]
> 
> Bhimkali Temple was covered earlier here.*
> ...


a little more wide and it would have qualified for a banner. beautiful


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Punnathurkotta, (Kottapadi) Guruvayoor, Kerala
Amrith [email protected]

Punnathurkotta was once the palace of a local ruler, but the palace grounds are now used to house the elephants belonging to the Guruvayoor temple, and has been renamed Anakkotta (meaning "Elephant Fort").*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Nandu [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A small abandoned fort in Raisal village, Rajasthan
Copyright Werner [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## mithun_chakroborty (Oct 16, 2010)

Is it true that Rajsathan has the highest density of Middle Age forts and castles in the whole world?


----------



## p2p4 (Sep 28, 2004)

mithun_chakroborty said:


> Is it true that Rajsathan has the highest density of Middle Age forts and castles in the whole world?


Your question would surmise a guess that it has. So does Maharashtra (in terms of forts) but unfortunately, unlike Rajasthan, the state government (of M) and the archeological survey of India have designated the forts in Maharashtra as junk, not worthy of preservation nor regular maintenance. 

It is sad to see buttresses, fortifications and ramparts crumble - whereas in Rajasthan, the people there have huge pride in their history and their culture (and their architectural heritage), which lends support to preservation of M.A.Forts and castles (havelis)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Actually p2p4, most of the forts in Maharashtra were destroyed by the British. If you recall history, the Marathas fought against the British while mostly Rajput kingdoms allied with them, so the Rajputs were spared the destruction and even prospered.

In the cast of Maratha forts, the British used explosives to blow up the walls and buildings after the they were captured so that they could not be used again. That's why you only see ruins.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

* Mt. Pandim (6691m), Goecha La (4940m), Sikkim
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## p2p4 (Sep 28, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> ^Actually p2p4, most of the forts in Maharashtra were destroyed by the British. If you recall history, the Marathas fought against the British while mostly Rajput kingdoms allied with them, so the Rajputs were spared the destruction and even prospered.
> 
> In the cast of Maratha forts, the British used explosives to blow up the walls and buildings after the they were captured so that they could not be used again. That's why you only see ruins.


 - Yes Maratha you are right. I completely forgot that aspect ! Thanks for the correction


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thalamalai Perumal Kovil (temple), Thalamalai hills, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

those mountains are total :drool:


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Moula Ali dargah, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright KSREE ● { శ్రీనివాస్ }@flickr

Moula Ali Dargah was in the memory of Hazrat Ali. Hazrat Ali was the son-in-law of Prophet Mohammad. It was built during the period of the Asif Jahi Dynasty by Ibrahim Shah. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright KSREE ● { శ్రీనివాస్ }@flickr*


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Ruins of Narnala Fort, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

This hill-fort has ancient origins. It was expanded and strengthened by various Muslim rulers and chieftains between the 15th and 17th centuries. Later in 1701 it was captured by the Marathas and remained in their hands till the British took it over in 1803.

The fort covers an area of 362 acres (1.46 km2). It has 360 watchtowers, six large and twenty one small gates. The large gates are called the Delhi darvaza, the Sirpur darvaza, the Akot darvaza, and the Shahanur darvaza.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*






















































*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright vinay [email protected]*


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Nimaj Palace, Nimaj, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This is the feudal mansion of the erstwhile Thakur rulers of Nimaj.*

Locator Map:










*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Lara [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Sun temple, Umga (Aurangabad dist.), Bihar
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Aradhana Dham, Porbandar, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Navlakha temple, Ghumli, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

This is a 13th century Solanki dynasty temple which is currently being rebuilt and restored. It suffered destruction in the 14th century when the ruler of Sind looted the city of Ghumli. It suffered further damage during the earthquake of 2001.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*










The temple being rebuilt in Feb '10: 








*Source*


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Bhogilal Leherchand Institute of Indology, New Delhi
Copyright Ula [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]anoramio*


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey MM....you now MS....nice to see you bro..!!


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

*Gulab Bagh, Udaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright Harshal [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> ^Actually p2p4, most of the forts in Maharashtra were destroyed by the British. If you recall history, the Marathas fought against the British while mostly Rajput kingdoms allied with them, so the Rajputs were spared the destruction and even prospered.
> 
> In the cast of Maratha forts, the British used explosives to blow up the walls and buildings after the they were captured so that they could not be used again. That's why you only see ruins.


Well let's hope they conserve what is left. who says ruins can't be used. Nagaur fort is a nice example along with ramathra fort...


----------



## MegaStructure (Nov 4, 2010)

Nagaur fort is not a ruin. It's just dilapidated. Anyways I don't want to argue on this thread.


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

No it was restored to it's present state. Parts of it were in a ruin state. Anyway as you wish.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jami Masjid, Mandu, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This is one of the largest mosques in India. Modeled after the great mosque at Damascus, it was started by the Afghan ruler Hoshang Shah of the Ghori dynasty and completed in 1454 by his successor Mahmud I. 

The Jahaj Mahal and Hoshang Shah's tomb were covered earlier here and here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright 10 Year [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koppal fort, Koppal, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

This is an ancient fort. It was acquired by Tippu Sultan in 1786 AD from a Paleyagar and strenghtened. In may 1790, it was besieged by the forces of the British and the Nizam. *

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Farms in Dhenkanal, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]@panoramio*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Girija Devi temple, Jajpur, Orissa
Copyright [email protected]

This temple complex dates from the 13th century AD.*

Locator Map:









*Bons Pics:*


----------



## DancingWithBear (Nov 11, 2010)

incredible India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kunnadarkoil, Pudukottai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Saurabh [email protected]

This is yet another example of an ancient cave temple which has been extended structurally by later rulers. The earliest inscriptions suggest Pallava period origins. 

Detailed info can be found at Saurabh Saxena's blog here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ancient remains at Nachna, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Saurabh [email protected]

Two very important monuments of early temple architecture exist at this remote village. The first is the Parvati temple dating from the 5th century AD (Gupta period) , and the other is Chaturmukha Mahadeva Temple dating from the 9th century AD (Pratihara period).
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Taranga Jain Tirth, Taranga, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]

This 12th century Jain temple was covered earlier here.
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
wow amazing architecture !


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Interiors of Kottaiyur Sivan Temple, Kottaiyur, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]

The exteriors of this temple were covered earlier here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

The mother of all European citizens!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jhansi Fort, Jhansi, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Situated on the outskirts of the town of Jhansi, it was built in the year 1613 by Raja Bir Singh Deo of Orchha. The huge fort is built on a hilltop called Bangira. The Jhansi Fort played a major role during the Revolt of 1857. The fort was a residence of Rani Lakshmibai of Jhansi, who fought the British East India Company during the 1857 War of Independence and attained martyrdom.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Halley [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vamanamurthy Temple, Thrikkakara, Kerala
Copyright Suresh [email protected]

Thrikkakara Vamanamoorthy Temple is one of the very few temples in India dedicated to Lord Vamana. The temple houses some lithic records of historic significance.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Chitra [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sri Paambanaiyappa Perumal Temple, Thiruvanvandoor, Kerala
Copyright seetha [email protected]

The exterior of this temple was covered earlier here. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Kalyan [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A village along the Choral river, near Kalakund, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Jay [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Erstwhile Maharaja's palace at Sainj, Himachal Pradesh
Source

The wooden palace, a natural fortress is surrounded by a valley on three sides and as added protection, has very strong front walls. The 3-tiered hall in the centre of the palace with an atrium is surrounded by wooden rooms. The square hall of the prayer room is skilfully designed to receive light from the atrium. Previously, this was not a palace, but a building used during festivals. [source]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maheshwar Temple, Sungra, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Rohan [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Nagender [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Continuing our tour of Himachal Pradesh... 











*Maheshwar Temple, Chergaon (Chagaon), Himachal Pradesh
Copyright Thwas [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

biutiful india!

A continent of history and art


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Marathaman said:


>


India is a world heritage treasure.


----------



## jackshon9 (Jun 27, 2011)

All pictures are amazing. Many of site I didn't seen. Afterword seeing photos I want to visit the best places at India.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Continuing our tour of Himachal Pradesh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful and rustic....


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bharat Mata temple, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This temple was inaugurated by Mahatma Gandhi in 1936. It was created by the nationalists Babu Shiv Prasad Gupta (later awarded Bharat Ratna) and shri Durga Prasad Khatri, leading numismatists and antiquarians.

The idol of Bharat Mata is built in marble and is a model of undivided India, depicting the mountains, plains and oceans. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maha Mandir, Jodhpur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*A small painted temple in Ooty, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit, wrong thread


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nakodaji Jain Temple, Nakoda, Rajasthan
Source

The ancient name of this Tirth is mentioned as Virampur nagari. Virsen and Nakorsen of the third century of the Vikram era built this temple and His Holiness Jain Acharya Sthulibhadrasuri installed the idol. In course of time, this temple was renovated many times. When Alamshah invaded this place in the year 1280 of the Vikram era (1224 AD), the Jain Sangha kept this idol hidden in the cellar in the Kalidrah village for protection. This temple was again renovated in the fifteenth century. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Vijay [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Keshav Rai Temple, Keshoraipatan, Rajasthan

This temple is dedicated to Keshav Rai Ji Maharaj or Lord Vishnu. It lies on bank of Chambal river. It was built in 1601 by Maharaja Shatru Sal of Bundi. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*

*The temple in 1900 AD*









*Source*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

You are doing a great job!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Koyikkal Palace, Nedumangad, Kerala
Copyright [email protected]

The Koyikkal Palace, situated far of away from the city, was actually built for Umayamma Rani of the Venad Royal Family who ruled the land between 1677 and 1684. The palace is a double stroreyed traditional nalukettu with slanting gabled roofs and an inner courtyard.

Today, the palace houses a Folklore Museum and a Numismatics Museum set up by the Department of Archaeology. The Folklore Museum, a treasure house of quaint musical instruments, occupational implements, household utensils, models of folk arts etc., was set up in 1992. The exhibits here draw attention to the rich cultural background of Kerala. The exhibits include rare articles like Chandravalayam (not found in any other such museum in Kerala), a small percussion instrument used as an accompaniment while reciting the ballad Ramakathappattu (the story of Lord Sree Rama); and Nanthuni , a sweet sounding musical instrument made of wood and string used while singing the Onappattu and Nanthunippattu during Onam the harvest festival of Kerala. Source*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ratanpur, Chhattisgarh
Shankerlal [email protected]

Ratanpur is about 25 km from Bilaspur and is a well known pilgrimage place due to presence of Mahamaya temple and Bhairava temple. Ratanpur is referred as Ratnapura in inscriptions of the Haihaya kings. As per one inscription, Haihaya king Ratnaraja established the city of Ratnapura and probably shifted his capital to this new city from Tummana (present Tuman).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*










*Copyright Saurabh [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Arulmigu Thirumarainathar Temple, Thiruvathavur, Madurai, Tamil Nadu
Copyright Vikz [email protected]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright seetha [email protected]*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*St. Philomena's Cathedral , Mysore*
© *[email protected]*

St. Philomena's Cathedral has been covered earlier here in this thread

Locator Map:


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Lalitha Mahal Palace, Mysore*
© *[email protected]*

*The Lalitha Mahal is the second largest palace in Mysore. It is located near the Chamundi Hills, east of the city of Mysore in the Indian state of Karnataka. The palace was built in 1921 at the orders of Krishnaraja Wodeyar IV, the Maharaja of Mysore for the exclusive stay of the then Viceroy of India.

Built on a raising ground, the palace was fashioned on the lines of the St. Paul’s Cathedral in London and is one of the imposing structures of the Mysore city. Source*

Lalitha Mahal Palace has been covered here in this thread

Locator Map:


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Mysore Palace, Mysore*
© *Dileepa [email protected]*

*The Palace of Mysore is a palace situated in the city of Mysore in southern India. It is the official residence of the Wodeyars - the erstwhile royal family of Mysore, and also houses two durbar halls (ceremonial meeting hall of the royal court).

Mysore is commonly described as the City of Palaces, however, the term "Mysore Palace" specifically refers to one within the old fort. The Wodeyar kings first built a palace in Mysore in the 14th century, it was demolished and constructed multiple times. The current palace construction was commissioned in 1897, and it was completed in 1912 and expanded later around 1940.

Mysore palace is now one of the most famous tourist attractions in India after Taj Mahal with more than 2.7 million visitors. Source*

Mysore Palace has been covered here in this thread

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Yogendra

St. Philomena's Cathedral has been covered earlier here in this thread. Lalitha Mahal Palace has been covered here and Mysore Palace has been covered here . 

Please add a line to each of your posts indicating the same.


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you want for the p90x workout schedule Challenge? Here you will get the “P90X Schedule” to simply help you remain on course along with your exercise goals.I resisted acquiring thecheap longchamp online Le Pliage tote (available in mini, medium, and large) for that 

longest time; you can find a little something about shelling out $145 for the nylon longchamp outlet online

[/URL] which was unappealing to me.


----------



## Evilchippy (Aug 3, 2011)

modern furniture seems about as relevant to this thread as Los Angeles furniture


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ganhar Mahal, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

This is a modest surviving palace from the Begum era.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Yogendra, great additions. Mysore palace looks lovely when illuminated.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakha Mandal Mandir, Kalsi, Uttarakhand
Copyright Rajendra [email protected]

This is an ancient and important religious place. The temple, dedicated mainly to lord Shiva, is situated on the banks of the river Yamuna.

With stone carvings and inscriptions date back to the 5th Century AD, the Lakha Mandal temple holds historical as well as archaeological importance. 
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Gaurav [email protected]*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates...India has a very rich history with numerous ornate temples....:cheers2:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shantinath Jain Temple, Deogarh, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright bijapuri ( Ed Sentner )@flickr

According to a survey conducted by the Archaeological Survey of India (ASI), 31 Jain temples of different sizes, age and character have been listed. All these are dated later than the Hindu temples. They are categorized into two distinct periods: the early medieval period from 850 to 950, and the medieval period between 950 and 1150. During the Islamic iconoclastic depredations, the temples were devastated; this was compounded by the growth of vegetation and neglect of maintenance.

Deogarh's strategic location on the ancient route to the Deccan Plateau made it a historically important place. Its antiquarian, archaeological and epigraphical importance are linked to the Gupta period, the Gurjara–Prathiharas, the Gonds, the Muslim rulers of Delhi, the Marathas and the British eras.

The earliest religious influence in the Deogarh area can be traced to the Gupta period (320-550), known as the "golden period" of Indian history. This was followed by the Jain period between the 8th and 17th centuries, where innumerable temples have been traced.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright Saurabh [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*School children dressed up for a function, Somanahalli Village, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sunderwala Burj, Nizamuddin, Delhi
Copyright U.S. Embassy New [email protected]

The Conservation of Sunderwala Burj is part of the larger Humayun’s Tomb – Sunder Nursery – Nizamuddin Basti Urban Renewal project, a not-for – profit Public Private Partnership between the Archaeological Survey of India, Central Public Works Department, Municipal Corporation of Delhi and the Aga Khan Development Network.
With exquisitely ornamented plasterwork on the ceilings, unique in Delhi, this early 16th century building is amongst the earliest building built during the Mughal reign and stands within the World Heritage Site Buffer Zone. Source*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Vijaygarh Fort, Bayana, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Bayana is famous for Bijaigarh (Vijaygarh) fort, which was built by Jadon Raja Bijai Pal in 1040 A.D. The Bijaigarh fort contains several old temples and a red sandstone pillar bearing an inscription of Vishnuvardhan, a feudatory of Samudragupta. The fort was described as one of the most famous forts in India by Babur. Besides this, there is a monolithic sandstone pillar, a combination of Hindu and Muslim styles, which bears many inscriptions. 

The ancient name of Bayana was Sripatha or Sriprashtha or Shantipura. A big hoard of the ancient Indian coins were discovered in 1946 at the distance of 11 km from Bayana. In 372 AD, Vishnu Vardhana erected the sacrificial pillar in memory of pundarika sacrifice for prosperity. In 1046 AD Chittralekha, the queen of Mangalaraja (Mangalraja was Kachawaha king of Gwalior. He was son of Vazradama, who died in a battle with Mahmood of Gazni in 1000 AD.) Built the temple of Vishnu .

It is a curious mixture of Hindu and Mohammad relics. Ruled by stalwarts like Muhammad Ghori, Sikandar Lodhi and Humayun, Bayana held a special place in history. According to Abul Fazal: "this town is the burial place of many illustrious men". It can be adjudged that various important battles were fought here. Akbarnama mention that in former times Bayana was the capital of a province of which Agra was merely a dependent village.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright bijapuri ( Ed Sentner )@flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Naganatha Temple, Badami, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected] Journeys Across Karnataka

This is a well restored Chalukya-era temple.*

Locator Map:









Video:





*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jatar Deul, Sunderbans, West Bengal
Copyright Jamil [email protected]

The temple contains no idol but the locals believe it to be a Shiva temple and call it Jatar Deul (Jata: matted hair, Deul: temple), after the matted hair of Shiva. It is remarkable in it's height, and stands near the estuary of the Moni river. Though confusions about this being a Buddhist pagoda, victory tower of Pratapaditya of Jessore apart from being a Hindu Temple cannot be ignored. The whole monument is built with thin country bricks and also has a decoration made by carved bricks. The Deputy Commissioner of Diamond Harbour discovered once a copperplate almost near to the Jatar Deul, in 1875. On it was recorded in Sanskrit the date of its building by Raja Jayantachandra in Shaka 897, corresponding to 975 AD. This copperplate is no more traceable at present. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Vishnu Temple, Deogarh, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright Saurabh [email protected]

The temple is one of the earliest Hindu stone temples to still survive today. Built in the Gupta Period (320 to c. 600 AD), Vishnu Temple shows the ornate and beauty seen in Gupta style architecture. This temple is also a good resource for examining Gupta style sculptures and art.

Vishnu Temple is a great example of early Gupta architecture. The style and organization of the structure was the method for the decoration of many Hindu temples seen around India at the time. Though it is in poor condition, having a damaged tower, the temple still exudes the ornate decorations and structural complexity created back in the early 6th century.

Many of these early Hindu stone temples were dedicated to a single Hindu deity. The temple at Deogarh is dedicated to the Vishnu. These temples made in the early part of the 6th century of the Gupta Period housed images and symbols of Hindu gods. These temples allowed people to make contact with the gods they were worshiping. The Temple was built out of stone and brick consisting of a single cubical sanctum that sheltered the images within. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright Dr. [email protected]*









*Copyright bijapuri ( Ed Sentner )@flickr*









*Copyright Saurabh [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kamala Narayana Temple, Devgaon, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

Kamala Narayana is a beautiful temple dedicated to Lord Narayana aka Lord Vishnu. It was built in the 12th century at the behest of Kamaladevi, the Kadamba queen.
Kadambas were an ethnic Kannada royal dynasty established by Mayurasharma in the third/fourth century. They were vassals of the Chalukya kings and later the Rashtrakutas. They came to rule vast tracts of land in North Karnataka(Banavasi,Hangal,Halasi) and Goa.
It was said to have been constructed by the architect Tippoja for the Kadamba king and is a testament to his architectural genius.

The shikharas (towers) of all the shrines are missing. *

Locator Map:









Video:





*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Siddeshwar @ Travels Across Karnataka *









*Source*









*Copyright Prakash Manjrekar (P…@panoramio*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kanheri Caves, Mumbai, Maharashtra
Copyright [email protected]

These caves date from 1st century BCE to 10th century CE. In total in the basalt there have been carved 109 caves. Unlike the elegant splendor of Elephanta Caves nearby, the earlier cells are spartan and unadorned. Each cave has a stone plinth for a bed. A congregation hall with huge stone pillars contains the stupa, a Buddhist shrine. Farther up the hill are the remains of an ancient water system, canals and cisterns that collected and channeled the rainwater into huge tanks. Once the caves became permanent monasteries, they began to be carved out of the rock with intricate reliefs of Buddha and the Bodhisattvas carved into the walls. Kanheri had become an important Buddhist settlement on the Konkan coast by the 3rd century A.D.

Most of the caves are the Buddhist viharas meant for living, study, and meditation. The larger caves were chaityas, or halls for congregational worship, are lined with intricately carved Buddhist sculptures, reliefs and pillars, and contain rock-cut stupas for congregational worship. The Avalokiteshwara is the most distinctive figure. The large number of viharas obviously prove a well-organized existence of Buddhist monks' establishment, which was also connected with many trade centers such as the ports of Sopara, Kalyan, Nasik, Paithan and Ujjain. Kanheri was a University center by the time the area was under the rule of the Maurayan and Kushan empires. In the late 10th century, the Buddhist teacher Atisha (980-1054) came to the Krishnagiri Vihara to study Buddhist meditation under Rahulagupta.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Source*


















*Copyright Vinay [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Claire [email protected]*









*Copyright Claire [email protected]*









*Copyright Claire [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*








*Copyright Amruta [email protected]*


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

So diverse, and then the details! I do wonder how they worked out making the ceiling that flat!


----------



## shanware (Jul 3, 2009)

Wonderful work as always, Maratha ! The hiatus has done you good


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent work as always. I learn about my own country.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Nageshwara Temple, Bankapura Fort, Karnataka
Copyright Shashishekhar [email protected]

This Chalukyan temple is situated within the Bankapura Fort. It was partially destroyed when the fort was captured by Adil Shah in 1567.*

Locator Map:









Videos:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Source*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pushkarini (Stepwell) at Santebennur, Karnataka
Copyright [email protected]

The Pushkarni is the biggest in Karnataka with a length and breadth of 300 feet, it is 80 feet deep. In all eight directions there are small mantaps (pavilions) of which only six are in their original shape. In the middle of this reservoir, there is a bigger tower called Vasantha Mantapa which is about 50 feet in height.It is said that Hanumappa Nayaka, built this Pushkarni and the temple of Lord Ranganatha along side it in the year 1658 AD. Ranadullah Khan, a sergeant of the Bijapur Sultan defeated Hanumappa Nayaka in a battle, destroyed the temple and constructed a mosque of large dimensions there. Hanumappa Nayaka who had been forced to retire to Tarikere and Kaldurga, was greatly incensed at this, and watching his opportunity planned a night attack, in which he put to death the Muhammadan governor, and desecrated the mosque and rebuilt the temple that existed there. [Wikipedia]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Shashishekhar [email protected]*


















*Copyright Viswanatha [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Farah Bagh/Farahbagh/Farah Baug Mahal, Ahmednagar, Maharashtra
Copyrigt Harshad [email protected]

This massive ruined edifice is the lone surviving structure of Farah Bagh, a vast compound of palaces and gardens built by the Nizam Shahi rulers of the Ahmednagar Sultanate. The monument is dated to 1583 AD *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Katarmal Sun Temple, Almora, Uttarakhand
Copyright Kalmatia [email protected]


Katarmal Sun temple was built by Katarmalla, a Katyuri Raja, in the 9th century. In the early medieval period, Kumaon was ruled by the Katyuri dynasty. 
The main deity of the Sun temple in Katarmal is called Burhadita or Vraddhaditya (the old Sun God). The idols of Shiva-Parvati and Lakshmi-Narayana are also found in this temple.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## uihidus (Sep 4, 2011)

On how you look at online shopping! I always thought that good here!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rajsamand Lake, Rajsamand, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This man-made lake was built in the 17th century, along with the ghats and marble pavilions*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright Kirtiman [email protected]*


















*Source*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kichakeshwari Temple, Khiching, Orissa
Copyright chintamani [email protected]

This temple is dedicated to Goddess Kichakeswari, the family goddess of the ruling chiefs of Mayurbhanj. The original temple was built somewhere in the 7th or the 8th century and was reconstructed in the 20th century from the ruins of an earlier temple. The shrine contains a large ten-armed skeletal image of Chamunda with striking veins, ribs and sunken belly, wearing a garland of skulls and seated over a dead body. The Parasvadevatas, the Chaitya arches, the amorous couples, the scroll works and the arabesques can still be seen in the original portions of the temple. The style of the temple is contemporary of the Brahmesvara and the Lingaraj temples of Bhubaneswar.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright NASIB [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakshmi Narayan Temple, Amber, Rajasthan
Copyright Oriental Software Pvt. Ltd.

This is a small temple located at the heart of the old city of Amber.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jama Mosque, Amber, Rajasthan
Copyright Oriental Software Pvt. Ltd.

Commissioned by the Mughal Emperor Akbar in 1569, Akbari Masjid is the grand mosque (Jama Masjid) of Amber. It is said that this is where the Emperor stopped to pray on his way to Ajmer for an annual pilgrimage. The mosque was built in the typical Mughal style, with triple onion domes and arches opening onto a courtyard. Four minarets rise from the corners of the structure. [Source]
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The colours of Rajastan are, simply, beautiful. 

India is on my list of must see countries. So much variety, warmth and richness.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> *School children dressed up for a function, Somanahalli Village, Tamil Nadu
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:


Beautiful girls.


----------



## samariasofia (Sep 19, 2011)

te invito a descubrir Las Islas Maldivas situadas en el océano Índico al sudoeste de Sri Lanka e







India, al sur de Asia, constituido por 1.196 islas, de las cuales 203 están habitadas, localizadas alrededor de 450 km al sur de la península del Decán. Un verdadero edén rodeado por hermosas playas de color azul turquesa, aguas cristalinas, lujosos hoteles, días soleados, noches bohemias.



no se como agregar imagenes ... 
me pueden ayudar ?? gracias


----------



## samariasofia (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ramalingeswara Swamy temple, Tadipatri, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Hiran [email protected]

Covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


















*Copyright Arvind Swarup [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Medak Fort, Medak, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The fort was built sometime around the 12th century and during the reign of the Kakatiya ruler, Pratapa Rudra and was called Methuku durgam, meaning cooked rice in Tamil. It was a command post of the Kakatias and later for Qutub Shahis. Within the fort is a 17th century Mosque built by the Qutub Shahis, granaries and remains of grand houses.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Navabhrama Temples, Alampur, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

There are a total of nine temples dedicated to Shiva. These temples date back to the 7th-8th century A.D and were built by the Badami Chalukyas. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright Adarsh Gallery [email protected]*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

wow


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Laxminarayan Temple, Kishangarh, Rajasthan
Copyright D. [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mallikarjuna Temple and Neelakanteshwara Temple, Kalasi, Karnataka
Source

These Hoysala temples date from the 12th century *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright Nitin Chandra [email protected]*









*Copyright Praveen B [email protected]*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing india


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Galageshwara Temple, Galaganatha, Karnataka
Copyright Rakesh [email protected]

The Galageshwara temple in Chalukya style of architecture was built around 11th century.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Madhu Kaitabha Temple, Kotipura, Karnataka
Source

This temple was built in 12th century by Western Chalukyans and at later stages Keladi dynasty seems to be associated with construction of this temple.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kodandarama Swamy Temple, Vontimitta, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright Adarsh Gallery [email protected]

*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*



























*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## JeanValJean (Aug 25, 2009)

Some interesting temples from Andhra Pradesh here.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tarkeen Dargah, Nagaur, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

This is the dargah of Khwaja Hamiduddin Nagauri, who was one of the chief disciples of Khwaja Moinuddin Chisti of Ajmer.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful India.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ruins of Bathu temples, Jawali (Kangra dist.), Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

Hermosas Fotos de India, exelentes!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hawa Mahal, Jaipur, Rajasthan
Copyright Salim [email protected]

Covered earlier here.

Hawa Mahal (Hindi: हवा महल, translation: "Palace of Winds" or “Palace of the Breeze”), is a palace in Jaipur. It was built in 1799 by Maharaja Sawai Pratap Singh, and designed by Lal Chand Usta in the form of the crown of Krishna, the Hindu god. Its unique five-storey exterior is also akin to the honeycomb of the beehive with its 953 small windows called jharokhas that are decorated with intricate latticework. The original intention of the lattice was to allow royal ladies to observe everyday life in the street below without being seen.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


















*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright Rodrigo Cortes [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## viewerpro (Sep 28, 2011)

Very beautiful. A place when visit.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just amazing!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Spanish Mosque, Begumpet, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright shakti [email protected]

The Spanish Mosque (Urdu: مسجد اندلوسى ), also known as Masjid Iqbal Ud Daula, was constructed by Paigah Nawab, Nawab Sir Iqbal Ud Daula in 1906, after his return from Spain, as he was inspired by the Cathedral–Mosque of Córdoba.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you.

Tell me, where about in India do you live?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Reclining Vishnu in the ruins of Bandhavgarh Fort, Bandhavgarh National Park, Madhya Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here

This is among the most ancient fortifications in India. Various dynasties have ruled the fort: The Mauryans from 3rd century BC, Vakataka rulers from 3rd century to 5th century the Sengars from 5th century and the Kalachuris from 10th century. In the 13th century, the Baghels took over, ruling from Bandhavgarh until 1617, when Maharaja Vikramaditya Singh moved his capital to Rewa. The last inhabitants deserted the fort in 1935.*

Locator Map:










*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

These temples conquered by jungle are so romantic! :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Melancholic for me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible, magnificent photos of Indian architecture and nature....:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Umed Bhawan Palace, Kota, Rajasthan
Copyright [email protected]

Maharaja Umed Singh II, ruling king of Kota in the early 1900s, commissioned Sir Swinton Jacob, an officer of the Royal Engineers in the British Army to undertake the conception and implementation of this palace and in 1905 it was completed. The Palace blends Rajput and Victorian architecture*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Ashank Mittal (Jul 5, 2011)

*Hats off*

Dear Marathaman
Your work is undoubtedly exemplary.. I feel that the audience reach for your work is still a bit limited because it is not the first thing which comes up on googling.. Can you make a page on facebook and put these pics in districtwise albums.. I am sure many photography enthusiasts there would love to enrich those albums further with their lens..
Cheers
A fan
Ashank


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Martand Sun Temple, Anantnag, Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]

The ruins of Martand Sun Temple under snow. Martand Sun Temple was covered earlier here. 

Built by king Laitaditya Muktapida (7th to 8th century AD). It consists of a courtyard with main temple in the middle and colonnaded peristyle, which is 220 feet long and 142 feet broad. The temple complex has 84 columns and offers a commanding view of the valley of Kashmir.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Badi Masjid, Jaunpur, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

The Jama Masjid of Jaunpur was built largely in the reign of Sultan Husain Sharqi (r.1458-79). It is the last and biggest mosque built in Jaunpur.*

Locator Map:


Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Antonio_F (Jul 19, 2009)

The Indian nature is gorgeous, but the architecture, especially the temples.. horrible, gloomy, macabre.


----------



## funnyhouse88 (Feb 18, 2012)

awesome photos!


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Antonio_F said:


> The Indian nature is gorgeous, but the architecture, especially the temples.. horrible, gloomy, macabre.


 These temples are thousand years old.hence not in good condition.I think you are the first one who finds these lovely architecture horrible and macabre!!


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Arpels said:


> Maratha wath is that circles, plantations:?


 These are small islands inside the lake..


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tara Tarini Temple, near Berhampur, Orissa
Source

This temple is one of the four Adi Shakti Peethas. It was recently renovated.
*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright [email protected]*









*Copyright ma[email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Digambar Jain Temple at Karandai, Tamil Nadu
Source

Karandai is an ancient Jain centre. The Jaina monastery at Karandai records contributions from several rulers through the centuries. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright RISHI [email protected]*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates....


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Anikkattilamma Kshethram (Devi Temple), Anicadu, Kerala
Source*

Locator Map:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a stunning temple that last one in Kerala is. I must visit India.


----------



## gsimi_m (Oct 31, 2008)

The picture of Anikkattilamma Kshethram is awesome. 5 stars!!!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mah Laqa Bai Maqbara, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Tomb of Chanda Bibi (aka Mah Laqa Bai), Nizam-era Urdu poet and courtesan. Moula Ali, Hyderabad. Built c. 1790.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tripura Sundari temple, Naggar, Himachal Pradesh
Copyright [email protected]

Covered earlier here.*

Locator Map:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic images from India. :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shivadol (Shiva Doul) at Sibsagar, Assam

This Shiva temple was built in 1734 by Bar Raja Ambika, queen of Ahom king Swargadeo Siba Singha

Sibsagar was covered earlier here. 
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Barakhamba, Nizamuddin, Delhi
Copyright myself

Barakhamba, also known as Barakhamba Monument, is a 14th century tomb building from the Lodi period. Barakhamba means twelve pillars in the Urdu and Hindi languages.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Surya Mandir (Sun Temple), Deo (Dev), Aurangabad Dist., Bihar
Copyright swetank kumar [email protected]

*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

India is so beautiful; it has an indescribable quality - very uplifting.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sivayoginathar Temple, Thiruvisanallur (Thanjavur Dist.), Tamil Nadu
Copyright Raju's Temple [email protected]

The history of Thiruvisanallur can be traced to the time of the Medieval Cholas who established the village as Vembarur or Solamarthanda chaturvedimangalam. There are inscriptions dating to the time of Raja Raja Chola I.

The Thanjavur Maratha king Shahuji I endowed Thiruvisanallur to forty-six Brahmins as a brahmadeya in the year 1695. Following this endowment, the name of the village was changed to Shahajirajapuram. At about this time, a Hindu saint by name Sridhara Venkatesa Ayyaval a companion of the Shankaracharya Bodhendra Saraswathi settled down in Thiruvisanallur and founded the Sri Sridhara Ayyaval Mutt.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing architectural gems...:cheers2:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Memorial to a Saint,Siddanakolla, Karnataka
Copyright siddeshwar @ Journeys Across Karnataka 
*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Lakshminarayan Temple, Sindhaghatta, Karnataka
Copyright Team g square

This was originally a Hoysala temple built during the 14th century. However, it appears to have been renovated or repaired much later in a far less elaborate manner. The jagati (platform) clearly shows intricate Hoysala style, as well as the interiors. However, the shikhara and mandapa seem to be later additions. *

Locator Map: 









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> *Nakshband Sahib mosque, Srinagar, Jammu & Kashmir
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:
> ...


Nice, interesting, different!!!!!


----------



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> *Amrit Dhara falls, Korea/Koriya, Chhattisgarh
> Copyright [email protected]*
> 
> Locator Map:
> ...


Beautiful nature!!!!!
No one is bathing... Cold?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

India is full of wonder & beauty.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Durgambikai Temple, Patteeswaram village (near Kumbakonam), Tamil Nadu
Copyright Rakesh [email protected]*

Locator Map: 









*Bonus Pics:*









*Copyright [email protected]*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Early Brick Temple at Bhitargaon, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Saurabh [email protected]

This is (along with Sirpur), in competition for the title of the oldest surviving brick temple in India. It is believe to have been built during the 6th century AD (Gupta Period).*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Paddy fields at Palani, Tamil Nadu
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful. Thank-you.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thirumogur Kalamegaperumal Temple, Melur (Madurai dist.), Tamil Nadu
Copyright Raju's Temple [email protected]

The temple is one of the 108 divya desams of Lord Vishnu. The temple is situated on a 2.5-acre (10,000 m2) land area, and has a 5 tier rajagopuram. The temple is more than 2000 years old and has been referred to in akanaṉūṟu, Padhitrupathu, maduraikanchi and also in one of the five great epics of Tamil literature, silappatikaram. *

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

rich culture and history that is seen in the photos...resembles the landscapes of my peru


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning....


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

India looks like a place out this world.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Buddhist site at Mansar, Maharashtra
Copyright Western [email protected]

Mansar is a rich archaeological site with remains dating from several periods of Indian history

Brick-built stupas and Buddhist universities have been unearthed from the Maurya(~200 BCE) and Vakataka(~ 400 CE) dynasties. A seal-making factory of the Vakatakas discovered nearby has provided strong evidence that this was the Pravareswaradeva Kulasthanam — the abode of the presiding deity of the Vakataka dynasty.
[Source]
*

Locator Map:


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Swaminarayan Temple, Limbdi, Gujarat
Copyright [email protected]*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Chaitanya Mandir, Goverdhan (Vrindavan), Uttar Pradesh
Copyright  [email protected]

Locator Map:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> *Lingaraj Temple, Bhubaneshwar, Odisha
> Copyright [email protected]
> 
> Covered earlier here.
> ...


Wow! :uh: This is amazing! This is so unique it is like seeing a civilization on another planet for the first time. I love it.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see more of India's fantastic temples.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Wow! :uh: This is amazing! This is so unique it is like seeing a civilization on another planet for the first time. I love it.


Thanks  Yeah it's a real masterpiece of its time.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shah Hamdan Mosque, Srinagar, Jammu & Kashmir
Copyright [email protected]

The Khanqah mosque, known as the Shah Hamdan Masjid, sits on the right bank of the river Jhelum between the third and fourth bridges. It was built in 1395 by Shah Sikandar to commemorate the visit of Mir Sayyid Ali Hamdani, better known as Shah Hamdan. Fire claimed the mosque several times in the following centuries and the current structure, as seen today (except for the more recent cloisters), was sponsored by Abul Barkat Khan in 1732. It now stands 38 meters tall.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos on India's architecture and nature. :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Kopeshwar Temple, Khidrapur, Maharashtra
Copyright Gaju [email protected]

*

Locator Map:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alamgir Mosque, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh
Copyright Magalie L'Abbé@flickr

Alamgir Mosque, also known as, Beni Madhav Ka Darera, was constructed by the Mughal Emperor, Aurangazeb. It is believed that there was once a temple of Lord Krishna at the site where Alamgir Mosque is situated.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*









Copyright Aleksandr [email protected]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

India's temples are incredible. I love them.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Marathaman, this thread is an incredible treasure trove of India's diverse architecture and natural beauty; quite likely this thread has no parallel anywhere else on the internet.

:applause: :bow:

Thank you!

Please continue sharing...


----------



## Jonny Gee (Apr 6, 2005)

I could spend a long time travelling around India. Resonating thread; amazing country.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hujra Masjid, Kavaratti Island, Lakshadweep
Source

This Masjid was built by Mohammed Khasim Valiyullahi in 17th Century. This masjid has no Minarets. Mohammed Khasim Valiyullahi's Maqbara is located inside Hujra Wall.*

Locator Map:









*Bonus Pics:*


----------



## swetank kumar sharma (Oct 28, 2011)

Qutub Minar | Mughal Architecture in Delhi by Devesh Uba, on Flickr


----------

